# More than 90 Muslims, nearly all Democrats, running for public office across the U.S.



## longknife

This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.

_More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._

_Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._

One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.

More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


----------



## frigidweirdo

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump



Ninety?

Out of how many? 

A warning that people in America are free to practice their religion legally?

Why do you think they're going to the Democrats? Probably because they know what the Republicans are, warmongers.


----------



## Coyote

Good grief.  Anybody remember when the right had it's panties in a twist over electing CATHOLICS to office?  Claims about loyalty to Pope over country?

Some things never change.


----------



## JGalt

From the opening page of the Democrat Party's website - This is what they are running on in 2020: Women, Muslims, and Hispanics...


----------



## Coyote

Good for them.  The more variety the better.


----------



## Desperado

Coyote said:


> Good for them.  The more variety the better.


Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution


----------



## MarathonMike

We are seeing the fruits of all the Democrats hard work to undermine this country with Islam. Democrats do NOT work for the betterment of America or Americans. Always remember that FACT.


----------



## JGalt

Coyote said:


> Good for them.  The more variety the better.




That's the same page they ran in 2016, they just changed the date to 2018. If you look at their website, virtually nothing's changed since then, and they're still using the "2016" date in much of the website.

If you click on the party platform link, it reads "THE 2016 DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM"...

Democrats.org


----------



## IsaacNewton

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Good for them.  The more variety the better.



Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?

How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?

Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
.
.
Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find


----------



## Pete7469

Coyote said:


> Good grief.  Anybody remember when the right had it's panties in a twist over electing CATHOLICS to office?  Claims about loyalty to Pope over country?
> 
> Some things never change.




That wasn't "the right" you ignorant twit. That was the militant wing of the DNC, the precursor to ANTIFA.






I'm sure the queers, feminazis and atheists are going to be lined up to vote for muzbots like Christians at Chick-Fil-A.

LOL...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
Click to expand...


And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

frigidweirdo said:


> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?



After dealing with the mayhem you fuckers are bringing, they'd be sweet relief !!!   DAMN!!

Never liked the Confederate Flag......but you fuckers are changing minds.


----------



## Desperado

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
Click to expand...

Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
Click to expand...


Hahaha.

The Confederacy which wanted to leave the union, is compatible with the union it wanted to leave? 

The Confederacy which was full of racism is compatible with a Constitution based on equality under the law and equal rights for all regardless of skin color. 

BULLSHIT.


----------



## Nosmo King

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.


----------



## Death Angel

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Better? For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?


Our strength is in our diversity, remember?


----------



## Desperado

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> The Confederacy which wanted to leave the union, is compatible with the union it wanted to leave?
> 
> The Confederacy which was full of racism is compatible with a Constitution based on equality under the law and equal rights for all regardless of skin color.
> 
> BULLSHIT.
Click to expand...

Yes the Confederacy was compatible with the Constitution, The Constitution was not color blind  .... Go read some Abraham Lincoln quotes about race at the time.
Now tell me how Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Nosmo King said:


> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.



If Muslim children are TAUGHT hatred, they will become haters more than likely.
If Muslim children are TAUGHT peace and harmony, then they will likely become peaceful people.

In ANY event, they SHOULD be taught to become AMERICANS because they are IN AMERICA.

THAT's the problem...too many NON AMERICANS teaching more and more people NOT to become united AS AMERICANS

A group of people that appeared to be illegal immigrants was crossing the road in front of me recently...I noticed 3 little children (maybe 4 years old) with the mother (no father present).
I looked at one of the little girls and waved....she gave me the middle finger....a 4 Year old !!!

THAT is what too many of these illegal ingrates are teaching their spawn....to HATE Americans.
I've seen it myself and I'm sick of my country being torn apart to accommodate hateful takers here illegally.  AMERICAN CHILDREN FIRST DAMMIT !!!

(And a wise-ass Lefty will quip.....Oh, but if they were born in America they ARE Americans)

Ignorant Progressives and Democrats have been able to systematically SCREW this nation out of it's own identity with laws that NO OTHER NATION has.  ONLY in AMERICA.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> The Confederacy which wanted to leave the union, is compatible with the union it wanted to leave?
> 
> The Confederacy which was full of racism is compatible with a Constitution based on equality under the law and equal rights for all regardless of skin color.
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Confederacy was compatible with the Constitution, The Constitution was not color blind at the time.... Go read some Abraham Lincoln quotes about race at the time.
> Now tell me how Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution
Click to expand...


The Confederacy wanted to leave the union, forget the Constitution etc. That's not compatible. 

So, your argument is that Abraham Lincoln's views weren't compatible with the Constitution, therefore the Confederacies were? Nice.


----------



## Desperado

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> The Confederacy which wanted to leave the union, is compatible with the union it wanted to leave?
> 
> The Confederacy which was full of racism is compatible with a Constitution based on equality under the law and equal rights for all regardless of skin color.
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Confederacy was compatible with the Constitution, The Constitution was not color blind at the time.... Go read some Abraham Lincoln quotes about race at the time.
> Now tell me how Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Confederacy wanted to leave the union, forget the Constitution etc. That's not compatible.
> 
> So, your argument is that Abraham Lincoln's views weren't compatible with the Constitution, therefore the Confederacies were? Nice.
Click to expand...

Looks like you failed reading comprehension. Also stop evading the question:
Tell me how you think Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?


----------



## Nosmo King

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslim children are TAUGHT hatred, they will become haters more than likely.
> If Muslim children are TAUGHT peace and harmony, then they will likely become peaceful people.
> 
> In ANY event, they SHOULD be taught to become AMERICANS because they are IN AMERICA.
> 
> THAT's the problem...too many NON AMERICANS teaching more and more people NOT to become united AS AMERICANS
> 
> A group of people that appeared to be illegal immigrants was crossing the road in front of me recently...I noticed 3 little children (maybe 4 years old) with the mother (no father present).
> I looked at one of the little girls and waved....she gave me the middle finger....a 4 Year old !!!
> 
> THAT is what too many of these illegal ingrates are teaching their spawn....to HATE Americans.
> I've seen it myself.
Click to expand...

What does it mean to be taught to be an American?


----------



## BlackSand

.​​​


longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump




*Sometimes you just have to sit back and watch that shit happen ...
Would you like some beer and popcorn?
*​



.​


----------



## Death Angel

Nosmo King said:


> What does it mean to be taught to be an American?


And THIS is he problem with half (the liberal half) of the population.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> The Confederacy which wanted to leave the union, is compatible with the union it wanted to leave?
> 
> The Confederacy which was full of racism is compatible with a Constitution based on equality under the law and equal rights for all regardless of skin color.
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes the Confederacy was compatible with the Constitution, The Constitution was not color blind at the time.... Go read some Abraham Lincoln quotes about race at the time.
> Now tell me how Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Confederacy wanted to leave the union, forget the Constitution etc. That's not compatible.
> 
> So, your argument is that Abraham Lincoln's views weren't compatible with the Constitution, therefore the Confederacies were? Nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you failed reading comprehension. Also stop evading the question:
> Tell me how you think Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
Click to expand...


Oh right, I failed reading comprehension because you're trying to push the argument to the side that you feel comfortable with.

Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point? 

No, so why are you pushing it away from the Confederacy? 

The simple FACT is, the Confederacy and the US Constitution are NOT compatible, because the Confederacy is for LEAVING THE US, which means being AGAINST the US Constitution.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans.



Of what?



> They must remember that Islam is not a religion,



Pretty sure it is.



> it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.



So it's just like Christianity.



> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.



The UK does not have our Constitution.


----------



## Nosmo King

Death Angel said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean to be taught to be an American?
> 
> 
> 
> And THIS is he problem with half (the liberal half) of the population.
Click to expand...

Please explain.  What does it mean to be taught to be an American?

What values do you specifically want to inculcate?  Political?  Civic?  Religious?  Economic?


----------



## frigidweirdo

longknife said:


> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.



What have elected Muslims done in the UK exactly?


----------



## Desperado

frigidweirdo said:


> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?


Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
Click to expand...


No, where have I shown any support for Muslims? Where have I shown support for Muslim politics?


----------



## Desperado

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, where have I shown any support for Muslims? Where have I shown support for Muslim politics?
Click to expand...

You haven't shown any problems with them holdng office


----------



## mdk

Gosh, I hope I can make it to my fainting couch in time.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, where have I shown any support for Muslims? Where have I shown support for Muslim politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't shown any problems with them holdng office
Click to expand...


Should I? 

The US political system has lots of religious people in positions of power. 

The US Constitution specifically protects an individual's right to freedom of religion and I support this. 

Do you not support the First Amendment? 

Also I've known Muslims, I've even lived with Muslims. Not all Muslims are into Sharia Law, not all Muslims are the same.

It's funny how Americans are individuals and Muslims are one big group. Very convenient for your political "arguments", hey?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

frigidweirdo said:


> Also I've known Muslims, I've even lived with Muslims. Not all Muslims are into Sharia Law, not all Muslims are the same.



Like I said a while back...it's HOW they're taught.

Problem IS...the number of Mosques where they can get hatred indoctrination is growing.
Not to mention if Hillary had been elected we'd have 4 million Jihadist ready to kill Americans swarming every city by now....with the left chanting "Stronger Together"

Hillary was Angela Merkel on feminist, corruption and anti-American steroids

Obviously not ALL Muslims are the problem.   But they aren't doing much to speak out against those who are.   UNLIKE Christians who ALWAYS help their fellow human.

sheeesh


----------



## Coyote

Desperado said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
Click to expand...


Thus far, there isn't much call for Sharia Law in the US so you can calm down.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?
> 
> How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?
> 
> Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
> Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
> Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
> Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
> Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
> The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
> Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
> 2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
> .
> .
> Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find
Click to expand...


You seem to be under the delusion that white-European ancestored Christian Americans don't do that sort of thing.

Seriously dude?  Ted Bundy, Larry Nassar, Robert Lee Yates, John Wayne Gacy...God knows, so many morally degenerate assholes to choose from.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Thus far, there isn't much call for Sharia Law in the US so you can calm down.



*ANY* call for Sharia Law in the US is too much.

"_Isn't much_" you say.   Always starts innocuously for you sheeple doesn't it?


----------



## jillian

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump



should muslims be republicans?


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, there isn't much call for Sharia Law in the US so you can calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANY* call for Sharia Law in the US is too much.
> 
> "_Isn't much_" you say.   Always starts innocuously for you sheeple doesn't it?
Click to expand...



Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> You seem to be under the delusion that white-European ancestored Christian Americans don't do that sort of thing.
> Seriously dude?  Ted Bundy, Larry Nassar, Robert Lee Yates, John Wayne Gacy...God knows, so many morally degenerate assholes to choose from.



I got all my links from MODERN examples....like past month or so....

Looks like you went back DECADES to get your examples.

Things that make you go hmmmmmm


----------



## Coyote

jillian said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should muslims be republicans?
Click to expand...


They are actually pretty conservative...but, the Republicans might treat them like they did the Log Cabin Republican group....


----------



## jillian

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?
> 
> How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?
> 
> Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
> Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
> Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
> Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
> Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
> The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
> Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
> 2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
> .
> .
> Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be under the delusion that white-European ancestored Christian Americans don't do that sort of thing.
> 
> Seriously dude?  Ted Bundy, Larry Nassar, Robert Lee Yates, John Wayne Gacy...God knows, so many morally degenerate assholes to choose from.
Click to expand...


you forgot the terrorists Shelley Shannon and Eric Rudolph.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be under the delusion that white-European ancestored Christian Americans don't do that sort of thing.
> Seriously dude?  Ted Bundy, Larry Nassar, Robert Lee Yates, John Wayne Gacy...God knows, so many morally degenerate assholes to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got all my links from MODERN examples....like past month or so....
> 
> Looks like you went back DECADES to get your examples.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmmm
Click to expand...


Dude.  Nassar is so now.  Shall I provide a list of modern atrocities to soothe your savage heart?


----------



## Coyote

jillian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?
> 
> How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?
> 
> Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
> Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
> Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
> Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
> Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
> The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
> Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
> 2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
> .
> .
> Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be under the delusion that white-European ancestored Christian Americans don't do that sort of thing.
> 
> Seriously dude?  Ted Bundy, Larry Nassar, Robert Lee Yates, John Wayne Gacy...God knows, so many morally degenerate assholes to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forgot the terrorists Shelley Shannon and Eric Rudolph.
Click to expand...


My lapse, appreciate the info


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?



WHO FOUNDED THIS NATION?  WHAT RELIGION WERE THEY?????

THOSE are the people who gave you freedom.   Those are the people who offered you the life you have today.

SHOW SOME APPRECIATION you entitlement sucking INGRATE !!!!


----------



## jillian

Coyote said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should muslims be republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are actually pretty conservative...but, the Republicans might treat them like they did the Log Cabin Republican group....
Click to expand...


black people are largely conservative, too. if they didn't play the white supremacist game all the time, they might actually have their support, too.

instead they wanted to make a home for bigots.


----------



## Coyote

Folks have so much trouble comprehending one simple thing...criminality is human nature...not partisan politiics, not religion, not race, not ethnicity.  It goes right back to our warmongering chimpanzee ancestry...only, we upped the ante.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO FOUNDED THIS NATION?  WHAT RELIGION WERE THEY?????
> 
> THOSE are the people who gave you freedom.   Those are the people who offered you the life you have today.
> 
> SHOW SOME APPRECIATION you entitlement sucking INGRATE !!!!
Click to expand...


mmmmh....no.


----------



## Coyote

jillian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should muslims be republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are actually pretty conservative...but, the Republicans might treat them like they did the Log Cabin Republican group....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> black people are largely conservative, too. if they didn't play the white supremacist game all the time, they might actually have their support, too.
> 
> instead they wanted to make a home for bigots.
Click to expand...


And to add insult to injury...same with hispanics...culturaly conservative.


----------



## jillian

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO FOUNDED THIS NATION?  WHAT RELIGION WERE THEY?????
> 
> THOSE are the people who gave you freedom.   Those are the people who offered you the life you have today.
> 
> SHOW SOME APPRECIATION you entitlement sucking INGRATE !!!!
Click to expand...


you mean desists who separated church and state? those people?

or do you mean the freedom lovers who owned slaves and didn't let women vote?

because they were both, because of the age they lived in.

but they weren't alt right loons.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> mmmmh....no.



Totally void of any knowledge of American History I see?

Shocking.


----------



## Coyote

Pete7469 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Anybody remember when the right had it's panties in a twist over electing CATHOLICS to office?  Claims about loyalty to Pope over country?
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't "the right" you ignorant twit. That was the militant wing of the DNC, the precursor to ANTIFA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the queers, feminazis and atheists are going to be lined up to vote for muzbots like Christians at Chick-Fil-A.
> 
> LOL...
Click to expand...


Don't be skeered.

The Muslims are coming OH MY!

God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change;
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

jillian said:


> you mean desists who separated church and state? those people?
> 
> or do you mean the freedom lovers who owned slaves and didn't let women vote?
> 
> because they were both, because of the age they lived in.
> 
> but they weren't alt right loons.



Dumbasses who don't know JACK SHIT about history trying to fake it.

EXTRA EXTRA - NOT ALL COLONISTS HAD SLAVES dumbass


----------



## Coyote

America is a god blessed diverse country.  And the more people running for office that represent that diversity that is America - the better.  Go!


----------



## TomParks

JGalt said:


> From the opening page of the Democrat Party's website - This is what they are running on in 2020: Women, Muslims, and Hispanics...



You forgot the gays and freaks.....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

You know if Jillian and Coyote joined brains, they'd finally have HALF a brain ...Smarter together.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You know if you Jillian and Coyote joined brains, they finally have HALF a brain ...Smarter together.



Math wasn't you're strong suit was it dear?

In the meantime...what are you so afraid of?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> America is a god blessed diverse country.  And the more people running for office that represent that diversity that is America - the better.  Go!



Better for WHO?   Better for WHAT?

So America will be stronger when everyone speaks a different language,  can't work together because of diverse religions etc etc etc??

You're so fucking wrong.

But to relax YOUR mind, nature is working against your Utopian ideal of diversity.....it's called BLENDING.

As the races blend, and they are at exponential rates today, there will be LESS and LESS diversity as everyone BLENDS down to one set of racial genes.

I'll bet that just chaps your hide doesn't it?

What the hell will you people use to divide the population when everyone is the same race?  let me guess....Sex....height....you'll find something.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a god blessed diverse country.  And the more people running for office that represent that diversity that is America - the better.  Go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better for WHO?   Better for WHAT?
> 
> So America will be stronger when everyone speaks a different language,  can't work together because of diverse religions etc etc etc??
> 
> You're so fucking wrong.
> 
> But to relax YOUR mind, nature is working against your Utopian ideal of diversity.....it's called BLENDING.
> 
> As the races blend, and they are at exponential rates today, there will be LESS and LESS diversity as everyone BLENDS down to one set of racial genes.
> 
> I'll bet that just chaps your hide doesn't it?
Click to expand...


We are a nation built upon immigrant diversity silly man   Do you hate Tex-Mex, General Tso's chicken, Pizza and Spaghettie?  Don't be so afraid 

Diversity in America blends - and I'm so glad to see you admitting that YES - America is a melting pot.  I guess that's why White Supremacists are so afraid?


----------



## TomParks

This country went down the shitter after the 1950's


----------



## Coyote

TomParks said:


> This country went down the shitter after the 1950's



Nope.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> We are a nation built upon immigrant diversity silly man   Do you hate Tex-Mex, General Tso's chicken, Pizza and Spaghettie?  Don't be so afraid
> 
> Diversity in America blends - and I'm so glad to see you admitting that YES - America is a melting pot.  I guess that's why White Supremacists are so afraid?



I don't know what white Supremacists are afraid of....I don't know any.
Well, I did meet one a few months back.   He was messed up in the head.   Hated ALL blacks with a passion.   Hope to never run across that idiot again.

There was a time when America being a "Melting pot" was actually good.   That was when people came here TO BECOME AMERICANS.   Not to change America into their country as is what is the case today.   Everywhere I look, foreigners are flying THEIR flag on their cars and in front of their homes.   They want to say "Hey Americans,  I can turn this part of America into MY COUNTRY.

People flock here to enjoy wealth and prosperity they neither created nor deserve to enjoy.
More and more people are coming here for no other reason that to get FREE this or FREE that because Democrats made so many promises to take care of the world (in exchange for votes of course)


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation built upon immigrant diversity silly man   Do you hate Tex-Mex, General Tso's chicken, Pizza and Spaghettie?  Don't be so afraid
> 
> Diversity in America blends - and I'm so glad to see you admitting that YES - America is a melting pot.  I guess that's why White Supremacists are so afraid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what white Supremacists are afraid of....I don't know any.
> 
> *There was a time when America being a "Melting pot" was actually good.  * That was when people came here TO BECOME AMERICANS.   Not to change America into their country as is what is the case today.   Everywhere I look, foreigners are flying THEIR flag on their cars and in front of their homes.   They want to say "Hey Americans,  I can turn this part of America into MY COUNTRY.
> 
> People flock here to enjoy wealth and prosperity they neither created nor deserve to enjoy.
> More and more people are coming here for no other reason that to get FREE this or FREE that because Democrats made so many promises to take care of the world (in exchange for votes of course)
Click to expand...


It is still good sweetie....partisan politics has poisoned the well so much we can't see it.  But by and large - immigrants are proud to be American AND proud to celebrate their ethnic heritage.  And you know what?  That isn't new.  Our town has an Italian Heritage festival every year, nearby - there's a Polish festival.  These aren't new immigrants - these are people who's fathers and grandfathers immigrated to work in the mines and factories.  They are proud Americans and proud of their Old World Heritage.  Why would you deny the same to newer immigrants?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> It is still good sweetie....partisan politics has poisoned the well so much we can't see it.  But by and large - immigrants are proud to be American AND proud to celebrate their ethnic heritage.  And you know what?  That isn't new.  Our town has an Italian Heritage festival every year, nearby - there's a Polish festival.  These aren't new immigrants - these are people who's fathers and grandfathers immigrated to work in the mines and factories.  They are proud Americans and proud of their Old World Heritage.  Why would you deny the same to newer immigrants?



If you honestly think today's situation is the same as it was even 50 years ago shame on you.

Here's the deal...there are ONLY SO MANY RESOURCES TO GO AROUND.

I'm for NOT ENCOURAGING THE WORLD TO COME TO AMERICA BUT INSTEAD TO MAKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY BETTER.
WHY CAN'T THEY IMPROVE THEIR OWN COUNTRIES?    Hmmmm....good question isn't it?
WHY?  Why do so many need to run to America?  What's so great here?   Why aren't  they rushing to CHINA?  Isn't China growing faster than the USA economically?  Why not Russia?  Aren't we a nation of racists and bigots?  So WHY???

You Progs can never answer that because it exposes the lie that we need them here and that they're nothing but votes for your agendas.
And that they have no choice.  THEY DO.   But it's easier and FREE in America says Democrats.

People come here NOW for A FREE RIDE.   Not to work in mines and build the nation.
They come here explicitly to pop out ANCHOR babies so that they enjoy free citizenship and CIRCUMVENT the process of becoming a citizen the PROPER way.  Putting all those HARDWORKING LEGAL immigrants wanting to come here the right way at the back of the line.

Or, they come here because being poor in America is luxurious compared to being middle class in their country......but WHY?   why CAN'T THEY IMPROVE their own countries?  These same people will flee America when the gravy train runs out.   They won't be here to defend America or sacrifice their lives to protect the nation.   They'll take what they can from working Americans (you probably don't know what that means) and send all that back to THEIR country.
Do you have any clue how much money LEAVES America each day as Mexicans alone send money back to Mexico?  I hear it's in the 10 digit range.

Who the fuck made America the solver of all the Earth's inhabitants problems????
Are you willing to allow 2 illegal immigrant families of say, 5 people each family,  to SHARE YOUR HOME today?
No?  Why not?  That's what you're preaching.   Are YOU willing to feed 10 hungry illegal immigrant families from YOUR current income?  Why Not?  THAT's what you're preaching others do.  Are YOU willing to cover the MEDICAL costs for 10 illegal immigrants?  Why not?
You're saying it's fine for other Americans to do so.

You profess that it's just fine to continue spreading resources thin.   Maybe you don't realize SOMEONE has to PRODUCE to PAY for those resources.
They don't magically sprout from trees.  It's likely you are supported by others.  You probably have never run a business and don't understand the dynamics of prosperity.   You probably believe wealth and prosperity comes from big government.  Maybe you're a Bernie Sanders kind of person?

Have you no concept of the National Debt?   Do you not realize how many Americans live on welfare?   Are you unaware our infrastructure is crumbling?   WHO's going to PAY for it if more and more tax dollars are spent caring for people flocking here to live off of American taxpayers?

Do you have a CLUE how much American workers give already to pay for education and medical care and housing for illegal immigrants?  ANY CLUE AT ALL?  It's a LOT.   Look it up.

Medical care, food, housing....providing that to everyone on Earth will require that MANY AMERICAN CHILDREN will get less or go without.
We have starving and needy children right here in America already.   Why not encourage immigrants to work on improving THEIR HOME COUNTRIES rather than send all their needy here...depriving American children?

You want Proof of how it's hurting American families?  Just look at all the ads from charitable organizations like St Judes Childrens hospital, Shriners Childrens hospitals and a slew of other American charity organizations that have been helping Americans for nearly a century.   They are not getting the cash inflow they used to get and are having to advertise more than ever trying to get money to continue their operations..

Basically, you're full of Progressive shit.  And Jillian as well.

Like it or not "sweetie".....that's the way it is.  Now you know why.


----------



## Pete7469

Coyote said:


> Don't be skeered.
> 
> The Muslims are coming OH MY!
> 
> God grant me the serenity
> to accept the things I cannot change;
> courage to change the things I can;
> and wisdom to know the difference.



I'll skip the standard insults...

What element of my post led you to believe I was "skeered" of anything?

A rational person would have inferred I was laughing about mooselimbs running as democrooks, because it only serves my agenda when religious zealots who hate queers, atheists and feminazi loons divide the democrook party.

Go back to your AA meetings and stop huffing aerosols.


----------



## Pete7469

BasicHumanUnit said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean desists who separated church and state? those people?
> 
> or do you mean the freedom lovers who owned slaves and didn't let women vote?
> 
> because they were both, because of the age they lived in.
> 
> but they weren't alt right loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbasses who don't know JACK SHIT about history trying to fake it.
> 
> EXTRA EXTRA - NOT ALL COLONISTS HAD SLAVES dumbass
Click to expand...


Guess what part of the world still practices slavery?

Inside the World of Gulf State Slavery

When I say libturds are the dumbest mother fuckers on earth , I am not joking.


----------



## Lysistrata

JGalt said:


> From the opening page of the Democrat Party's website - This is what they are running on in 2020: Women, Muslims, and Hispanics...



So you are saying that women, Muslims, and Hispanics are not Americans?

I'm a woman, and I was born in one of the original colonies, and probably long before your ass got here.


----------



## longknife

Nosmo King said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
Click to expand...


*If you think Islam is ONLY a religion, you are seriously delusional.*


----------



## Pete7469

longknife said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you think Islam is ONLY a religion, you are seriously delusional.*
Click to expand...


Don't worry. That imbecile has no capacity to think. It's just parroting inane drivel.


----------



## Moonglow

JGalt said:


> From the opening page of the Democrat Party's website - This is what they are running on in 2020: Women, Muslims, and Hispanics...


Oh My God, those people are humans, oh the inhumanity!


----------



## Moonglow

longknife said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you think Islam is ONLY a religion, you are seriously delusional.*
Click to expand...

Same goes with any religion that attaches itself to empire building to include Christianity,,


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.



Again, why is their Imaginary Fairy in the Sky any worse than your Imaginary Fairy in the Sky?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Hello political Islam...I was wondering when you would show up.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninety?
> 
> Out of how many?
> 
> A warning that people in America are free to practice their religion legally?
> 
> Why do you think they're going to the Democrats? Probably because they know what the Republicans are, warmongers.
Click to expand...

Yes they are. Those ninety will support legislation which will increase immigration numbers for more Muslims. ~24% of the world is Muslim. Are you in favor of the US being a reflection of the world? I bet you dollars to donuts, they are.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JoeB131 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why is their Imaginary Fairy in the Sky any worse than your Imaginary Fairy in the Sky?
Click to expand...

It's not about the fairy in the sky, it's about the respective fairy's worshipers.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still good sweetie....partisan politics has poisoned the well so much we can't see it.  But by and large - immigrants are proud to be American AND proud to celebrate their ethnic heritage.  And you know what?  That isn't new.  Our town has an Italian Heritage festival every year, nearby - there's a Polish festival.  These aren't new immigrants - these are people who's fathers and grandfathers immigrated to work in the mines and factories.  They are proud Americans and proud of their Old World Heritage.  Why would you deny the same to newer immigrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you honestly think today's situation is the same as it was even 50 years ago shame on you.
> 
> Here's the deal...there are ONLY SO MANY RESOURCES TO GO AROUND.
> 
> I'm for NOT ENCOURAGING THE WORLD TO COME TO AMERICA BUT INSTEAD TO MAKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY BETTER.
> WHY CAN'T THEY IMPROVE THEIR OWN COUNTRIES?    Hmmmm....good question isn't it?
> WHY?  Why do so many need to run to America?  What's so great here?   Why aren't  they rushing to CHINA?  Isn't China growing faster than the USA economically?  Why not Russia?  Aren't we a nation of racists and bigots?  So WHY???
> 
> You Progs can never answer that because it exposes the lie that we need them here and that they're nothing but votes for your agendas.
> And that they have no choice.  THEY DO.   But it's easier and FREE in America says Democrats.
> 
> People come here NOW for A FREE RIDE.   Not to work in mines and build the nation.
> They come here explicitly to pop out ANCHOR babies so that they enjoy free citizenship and CIRCUMVENT the process of becoming a citizen the PROPER way.  Putting all those HARDWORKING LEGAL immigrants wanting to come here the right way at the back of the line.
> 
> Or, they come here because being poor in America is luxurious compared to being middle class in their country......but WHY?   why CAN'T THEY IMPROVE their own countries?  These same people will flee America when the gravy train runs out.   They won't be here to defend America or sacrifice their lives to protect the nation.   They'll take what they can from working Americans (you probably don't know what that means) and send all that back to THEIR country.
> Do you have any clue how much money LEAVES America each day as Mexicans alone send money back to Mexico?  I hear it's in the 10 digit range.
> 
> Who the fuck made America the solver of all the Earth's inhabitants problems????
> Are you willing to allow 2 illegal immigrant families of say, 5 people each family,  to SHARE YOUR HOME today?
> No?  Why not?  That's what you're preaching.   Are YOU willing to feed 10 hungry illegal immigrant families from YOUR current income?  Why Not?  THAT's what you're preaching others do.  Are YOU willing to cover the MEDICAL costs for 10 illegal immigrants?  Why not?
> You're saying it's fine for other Americans to do so.
> 
> You profess that it's just fine to continue spreading resources thin.   Maybe you don't realize SOMEONE has to PRODUCE to PAY for those resources.
> They don't magically sprout from trees.  It's likely you are supported by others.  You probably have never run a business and don't understand the dynamics of prosperity.   You probably believe wealth and prosperity comes from big government.  Maybe you're a Bernie Sanders kind of person?
> 
> Have you no concept of the National Debt?   Do you not realize how many Americans live on welfare?   Are you unaware our infrastructure is crumbling?   WHO's going to PAY for it if more and more tax dollars are spent caring for people flocking here to live off of American taxpayers?
> 
> Do you have a CLUE how much American workers give already to pay for education and medical care and housing for illegal immigrants?  ANY CLUE AT ALL?  It's a LOT.   Look it up.
> 
> Medical care, food, housing....providing that to everyone on Earth will require that MANY AMERICAN CHILDREN will get less or go without.
> We have starving and needy children right here in America already.   Why not encourage immigrants to work on improving THEIR HOME COUNTRIES rather than send all their needy here...depriving American children?
> 
> You want Proof of how it's hurting American families?  Just look at all the ads from charitable organizations like St Judes Childrens hospital, Shriners Childrens hospitals and a slew of other American charity organizations that have been helping Americans for nearly a century.   They are not getting the cash inflow they used to get and are having to advertise more than ever trying to get money to continue their operations..
> 
> Basically, you're full of Progressive shit.  And Jillian as well.
> 
> Like it or not "sweetie".....that's the way it is.  Now you know why.
Click to expand...

That is only true if you believe it is a zero sum game.  You are making the exact same arguments critics made a century ago.  Yet here we are.


----------



## joaquinmiller

JGalt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same page they ran in 2016, they just changed the date to 2018. If you look at their website, virtually nothing's changed since then, and they're still using the "2016" date in much of the website.
> 
> If you click on the party platform link, it reads "THE 2016 DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM"...
> 
> Democrats.org
Click to expand...


Same with the GOP.  Platforms are adopted at National Conventions every four years.  However, I agree it's evidence of evil on the part of Democrats.

(sheesh!)


----------



## joaquinmiller

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO FOUNDED THIS NATION?  WHAT RELIGION WERE THEY?????
> 
> THOSE are the people who gave you freedom.   Those are the people who offered you the life you have today.
> 
> SHOW SOME APPRECIATION you entitlement sucking INGRATE !!!!
Click to expand...


Yeah, they were the liberals of the day.  Conservatives were loyal subjects of the Crown.


----------



## Moonglow

joaquinmiller said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same page they ran in 2016, they just changed the date to 2018. If you look at their website, virtually nothing's changed since then, and they're still using the "2016" date in much of the website.
> 
> If you click on the party platform link, it reads "THE 2016 DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM"...
> 
> Democrats.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same with the GOP.  Platforms are adopted at National Conventions every four years.  However, I agree it's evidence of evil on the part of Democrats.
> 
> (sheesh!)
Click to expand...

The only thing worse was JFK, he was catholic..


----------



## joaquinmiller

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still good sweetie....partisan politics has poisoned the well so much we can't see it.  But by and large - immigrants are proud to be American AND proud to celebrate their ethnic heritage.  And you know what?  That isn't new.  Our town has an Italian Heritage festival every year, nearby - there's a Polish festival.  These aren't new immigrants - these are people who's fathers and grandfathers immigrated to work in the mines and factories.  They are proud Americans and proud of their Old World Heritage.  Why would you deny the same to newer immigrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you honestly think today's situation is the same as it was even 50 years ago shame on you.
> 
> Here's the deal...there are ONLY SO MANY RESOURCES TO GO AROUND.
> 
> I'm for NOT ENCOURAGING THE WORLD TO COME TO AMERICA BUT INSTEAD TO MAKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY BETTER.
> WHY CAN'T THEY IMPROVE THEIR OWN COUNTRIES?    Hmmmm....good question isn't it?
> WHY?  Why do so many need to run to America?  What's so great here?   Why aren't  they rushing to CHINA?  Isn't China growing faster than the USA economically?  Why not Russia?  Aren't we a nation of racists and bigots?  So WHY???
> 
> You Progs can never answer that because it exposes the lie that we need them here and that they're nothing but votes for your agendas.
> And that they have no choice.  THEY DO.   But it's easier and FREE in America says Democrats.
> 
> People come here NOW for A FREE RIDE.   Not to work in mines and build the nation.
> They come here explicitly to pop out ANCHOR babies so that they enjoy free citizenship and CIRCUMVENT the process of becoming a citizen the PROPER way.  Putting all those HARDWORKING LEGAL immigrants wanting to come here the right way at the back of the line.
> 
> Or, they come here because being poor in America is luxurious compared to being middle class in their country......but WHY?   why CAN'T THEY IMPROVE their own countries?  These same people will flee America when the gravy train runs out.   They won't be here to defend America or sacrifice their lives to protect the nation.   They'll take what they can from working Americans (you probably don't know what that means) and send all that back to THEIR country.
> Do you have any clue how much money LEAVES America each day as Mexicans alone send money back to Mexico?  I hear it's in the 10 digit range.
> 
> Who the fuck made America the solver of all the Earth's inhabitants problems????
> Are you willing to allow 2 illegal immigrant families of say, 5 people each family,  to SHARE YOUR HOME today?
> No?  Why not?  That's what you're preaching.   Are YOU willing to feed 10 hungry illegal immigrant families from YOUR current income?  Why Not?  THAT's what you're preaching others do.  Are YOU willing to cover the MEDICAL costs for 10 illegal immigrants?  Why not?
> You're saying it's fine for other Americans to do so.
> 
> You profess that it's just fine to continue spreading resources thin.   Maybe you don't realize SOMEONE has to PRODUCE to PAY for those resources.
> They don't magically sprout from trees.  It's likely you are supported by others.  You probably have never run a business and don't understand the dynamics of prosperity.   You probably believe wealth and prosperity comes from big government.  Maybe you're a Bernie Sanders kind of person?
> 
> Have you no concept of the National Debt?   Do you not realize how many Americans live on welfare?   Are you unaware our infrastructure is crumbling?   WHO's going to PAY for it if more and more tax dollars are spent caring for people flocking here to live off of American taxpayers?
> 
> Do you have a CLUE how much American workers give already to pay for education and medical care and housing for illegal immigrants?  ANY CLUE AT ALL?  It's a LOT.   Look it up.
> 
> Medical care, food, housing....providing that to everyone on Earth will require that MANY AMERICAN CHILDREN will get less or go without.
> We have starving and needy children right here in America already.   Why not encourage immigrants to work on improving THEIR HOME COUNTRIES rather than send all their needy here...depriving American children?
> 
> You want Proof of how it's hurting American families?  Just look at all the ads from charitable organizations like St Judes Childrens hospital, Shriners Childrens hospitals and a slew of other American charity organizations that have been helping Americans for nearly a century.   They are not getting the cash inflow they used to get and are having to advertise more than ever trying to get money to continue their operations..
> 
> Basically, you're full of Progressive shit.  And Jillian as well.
> 
> Like it or not "sweetie".....that's the way it is.  Now you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is only true if you believe it is a zero sum game.  You are making the exact same arguments critics made a century ago.  Yet here we are.
Click to expand...


True, dat!  Their erstwhile hero, RINO Ronnie Reagan famously said, "a rising tide lifts all boats".  Now they've retreated to, "No more room in the boat!"


----------



## Moonglow

joaquinmiller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still good sweetie....partisan politics has poisoned the well so much we can't see it.  But by and large - immigrants are proud to be American AND proud to celebrate their ethnic heritage.  And you know what?  That isn't new.  Our town has an Italian Heritage festival every year, nearby - there's a Polish festival.  These aren't new immigrants - these are people who's fathers and grandfathers immigrated to work in the mines and factories.  They are proud Americans and proud of their Old World Heritage.  Why would you deny the same to newer immigrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you honestly think today's situation is the same as it was even 50 years ago shame on you.
> 
> Here's the deal...there are ONLY SO MANY RESOURCES TO GO AROUND.
> 
> I'm for NOT ENCOURAGING THE WORLD TO COME TO AMERICA BUT INSTEAD TO MAKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY BETTER.
> WHY CAN'T THEY IMPROVE THEIR OWN COUNTRIES?    Hmmmm....good question isn't it?
> WHY?  Why do so many need to run to America?  What's so great here?   Why aren't  they rushing to CHINA?  Isn't China growing faster than the USA economically?  Why not Russia?  Aren't we a nation of racists and bigots?  So WHY???
> 
> You Progs can never answer that because it exposes the lie that we need them here and that they're nothing but votes for your agendas.
> And that they have no choice.  THEY DO.   But it's easier and FREE in America says Democrats.
> 
> People come here NOW for A FREE RIDE.   Not to work in mines and build the nation.
> They come here explicitly to pop out ANCHOR babies so that they enjoy free citizenship and CIRCUMVENT the process of becoming a citizen the PROPER way.  Putting all those HARDWORKING LEGAL immigrants wanting to come here the right way at the back of the line.
> 
> Or, they come here because being poor in America is luxurious compared to being middle class in their country......but WHY?   why CAN'T THEY IMPROVE their own countries?  These same people will flee America when the gravy train runs out.   They won't be here to defend America or sacrifice their lives to protect the nation.   They'll take what they can from working Americans (you probably don't know what that means) and send all that back to THEIR country.
> Do you have any clue how much money LEAVES America each day as Mexicans alone send money back to Mexico?  I hear it's in the 10 digit range.
> 
> Who the fuck made America the solver of all the Earth's inhabitants problems????
> Are you willing to allow 2 illegal immigrant families of say, 5 people each family,  to SHARE YOUR HOME today?
> No?  Why not?  That's what you're preaching.   Are YOU willing to feed 10 hungry illegal immigrant families from YOUR current income?  Why Not?  THAT's what you're preaching others do.  Are YOU willing to cover the MEDICAL costs for 10 illegal immigrants?  Why not?
> You're saying it's fine for other Americans to do so.
> 
> You profess that it's just fine to continue spreading resources thin.   Maybe you don't realize SOMEONE has to PRODUCE to PAY for those resources.
> They don't magically sprout from trees.  It's likely you are supported by others.  You probably have never run a business and don't understand the dynamics of prosperity.   You probably believe wealth and prosperity comes from big government.  Maybe you're a Bernie Sanders kind of person?
> 
> Have you no concept of the National Debt?   Do you not realize how many Americans live on welfare?   Are you unaware our infrastructure is crumbling?   WHO's going to PAY for it if more and more tax dollars are spent caring for people flocking here to live off of American taxpayers?
> 
> Do you have a CLUE how much American workers give already to pay for education and medical care and housing for illegal immigrants?  ANY CLUE AT ALL?  It's a LOT.   Look it up.
> 
> Medical care, food, housing....providing that to everyone on Earth will require that MANY AMERICAN CHILDREN will get less or go without.
> We have starving and needy children right here in America already.   Why not encourage immigrants to work on improving THEIR HOME COUNTRIES rather than send all their needy here...depriving American children?
> 
> You want Proof of how it's hurting American families?  Just look at all the ads from charitable organizations like St Judes Childrens hospital, Shriners Childrens hospitals and a slew of other American charity organizations that have been helping Americans for nearly a century.   They are not getting the cash inflow they used to get and are having to advertise more than ever trying to get money to continue their operations..
> 
> Basically, you're full of Progressive shit.  And Jillian as well.
> 
> Like it or not "sweetie".....that's the way it is.  Now you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is only true if you believe it is a zero sum game.  You are making the exact same arguments critics made a century ago.  Yet here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, dat!  Their erstwhile hero, RINO Ronnie Reagan famously said, "a rising tide lifts all boats".  Now they've retreated to, "No more room in the boat!"
Click to expand...

What scares them most is a level playing field for all..


----------



## joaquinmiller

Moonglow said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is still good sweetie....partisan politics has poisoned the well so much we can't see it.  But by and large - immigrants are proud to be American AND proud to celebrate their ethnic heritage.  And you know what?  That isn't new.  Our town has an Italian Heritage festival every year, nearby - there's a Polish festival.  These aren't new immigrants - these are people who's fathers and grandfathers immigrated to work in the mines and factories.  They are proud Americans and proud of their Old World Heritage.  Why would you deny the same to newer immigrants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you honestly think today's situation is the same as it was even 50 years ago shame on you.
> 
> Here's the deal...there are ONLY SO MANY RESOURCES TO GO AROUND.
> 
> I'm for NOT ENCOURAGING THE WORLD TO COME TO AMERICA BUT INSTEAD TO MAKE THEIR OWN COUNTRY BETTER.
> WHY CAN'T THEY IMPROVE THEIR OWN COUNTRIES?    Hmmmm....good question isn't it?
> WHY?  Why do so many need to run to America?  What's so great here?   Why aren't  they rushing to CHINA?  Isn't China growing faster than the USA economically?  Why not Russia?  Aren't we a nation of racists and bigots?  So WHY???
> 
> You Progs can never answer that because it exposes the lie that we need them here and that they're nothing but votes for your agendas.
> And that they have no choice.  THEY DO.   But it's easier and FREE in America says Democrats.
> 
> People come here NOW for A FREE RIDE.   Not to work in mines and build the nation.
> They come here explicitly to pop out ANCHOR babies so that they enjoy free citizenship and CIRCUMVENT the process of becoming a citizen the PROPER way.  Putting all those HARDWORKING LEGAL immigrants wanting to come here the right way at the back of the line.
> 
> Or, they come here because being poor in America is luxurious compared to being middle class in their country......but WHY?   why CAN'T THEY IMPROVE their own countries?  These same people will flee America when the gravy train runs out.   They won't be here to defend America or sacrifice their lives to protect the nation.   They'll take what they can from working Americans (you probably don't know what that means) and send all that back to THEIR country.
> Do you have any clue how much money LEAVES America each day as Mexicans alone send money back to Mexico?  I hear it's in the 10 digit range.
> 
> Who the fuck made America the solver of all the Earth's inhabitants problems????
> Are you willing to allow 2 illegal immigrant families of say, 5 people each family,  to SHARE YOUR HOME today?
> No?  Why not?  That's what you're preaching.   Are YOU willing to feed 10 hungry illegal immigrant families from YOUR current income?  Why Not?  THAT's what you're preaching others do.  Are YOU willing to cover the MEDICAL costs for 10 illegal immigrants?  Why not?
> You're saying it's fine for other Americans to do so.
> 
> You profess that it's just fine to continue spreading resources thin.   Maybe you don't realize SOMEONE has to PRODUCE to PAY for those resources.
> They don't magically sprout from trees.  It's likely you are supported by others.  You probably have never run a business and don't understand the dynamics of prosperity.   You probably believe wealth and prosperity comes from big government.  Maybe you're a Bernie Sanders kind of person?
> 
> Have you no concept of the National Debt?   Do you not realize how many Americans live on welfare?   Are you unaware our infrastructure is crumbling?   WHO's going to PAY for it if more and more tax dollars are spent caring for people flocking here to live off of American taxpayers?
> 
> Do you have a CLUE how much American workers give already to pay for education and medical care and housing for illegal immigrants?  ANY CLUE AT ALL?  It's a LOT.   Look it up.
> 
> Medical care, food, housing....providing that to everyone on Earth will require that MANY AMERICAN CHILDREN will get less or go without.
> We have starving and needy children right here in America already.   Why not encourage immigrants to work on improving THEIR HOME COUNTRIES rather than send all their needy here...depriving American children?
> 
> You want Proof of how it's hurting American families?  Just look at all the ads from charitable organizations like St Judes Childrens hospital, Shriners Childrens hospitals and a slew of other American charity organizations that have been helping Americans for nearly a century.   They are not getting the cash inflow they used to get and are having to advertise more than ever trying to get money to continue their operations..
> 
> Basically, you're full of Progressive shit.  And Jillian as well.
> 
> Like it or not "sweetie".....that's the way it is.  Now you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is only true if you believe it is a zero sum game.  You are making the exact same arguments critics made a century ago.  Yet here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, dat!  Their erstwhile hero, RINO Ronnie Reagan famously said, "a rising tide lifts all boats".  Now they've retreated to, "No more room in the boat!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What scares them most is a level playing field for all..
Click to expand...


Perhaps it should.


----------



## Flash

Let us all be glad that Crooked Hillary didn't win.  That vile bitch would have brought in a million Muslim refugees.


----------



## joaquinmiller

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a nation built upon immigrant diversity silly man   Do you hate Tex-Mex, General Tso's chicken, Pizza and Spaghettie?  Don't be so afraid
> 
> Diversity in America blends - and I'm so glad to see you admitting that YES - America is a melting pot.  I guess that's why White Supremacists are so afraid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what white Supremacists are afraid of....I don't know any.
> Well, I did meet one a few months back.   He was messed up in the head.   Hated ALL blacks with a passion.   Hope to never run across that idiot again.
> 
> There was a time when America being a "Melting pot" was actually good.   That was when people came here TO BECOME AMERICANS.   Not to change America into their country as is what is the case today.   Everywhere I look, foreigners are flying THEIR flag on their cars and in front of their homes.   They want to say "Hey Americans,  I can turn this part of America into MY COUNTRY.
> 
> People flock here to enjoy wealth and prosperity they neither created nor deserve to enjoy.
> More and more people are coming here for no other reason that to get FREE this or FREE that because Democrats made so many promises to take care of the world (in exchange for votes of course)
Click to expand...


I was taught in school that America was the Melting Pot.  That was at an all-white school when Jim Crow laws were in place..  Why is it that conservatives yearn for the 1950's  - the era before the Civil Rights Act?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Covert Nomian Beliefs Seldom Revealed "*

** Vying For Democracy As Tyranny Buy Majority Forgoing Individual Liberty **

The fictional ishmaelism adherent does not follow antinomianism ; it is a tenet they are obligated to reject .

Hisbah - Wikipedia


> Hisbah (Arabic: حسبة‎ ḥisbah) is an Islamic doctrine which means "accountability".[1] Hisbah is the divinely-sanctioned duty of the ruler (government) to intervene and coercively "enjoining good and forbidding wrong" in order to keep everything in order according to sharia (Islamic law).[2] The doctrine is based on an expression from the Quran (الأمر بالمَعْرُوف والنَهي عن المُنْكَر).[1][3]
> 
> The Hisbah has the following major aspects:[5]
> An obligation of a Muslim.
> An obligation of a state to ensure its citizens comply with hisbah such as sharia.
> In a broader sense, hisbah also refers to the practice of supervision of commercial, guild, and other secular affairs. Traditionally, a muhtasib (al-Muhtasib) was appointed by the caliph to oversee the order in marketplaces, in businesses, in medical occupations, etc. The position of muhtasib may be approximately rendered as "inspector". See Hisbah (business accountability) for this aspect.
> 
> For example, in Saudi Arabia, the state establishment responsible for hisbah is the Committee for the Promotion of Virtue and the Prevention of Vice, or Hai'a.[6]
> 
> In a minority of Islamic states, namely Saudi Arabia, Sudan, the Aceh province of Indonesia and Iran, there is an establishment of Islamic religious police. In some places, it is state-established; in others, it is independent of the state.
> 
> Hisbah doctrine has been invoked by Islamic prosecutors in cases of apostasy and acts of blasphemy. For example, in Egypt, Nasr Abu Zayd, a Muslim scholar "critical of old and modern Islamic thought" was prosecuted under the doctrine when his academic work was held to be evidence of apostasy.[7][8]


----------



## TNHarley

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninety?
> 
> Out of how many?
> 
> A warning that people in America are free to practice their religion legally?
> 
> Why do you think they're going to the Democrats? Probably because they know what the Republicans are, warmongers.
Click to expand...

LMAO i always laugh when people say that one of the parties are war mongers and the other isnt. 
 do you even history, bro?


----------



## TNHarley

Nosmo King said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
Click to expand...

Islam IS a political movement. It even tells muslims how to do hygiene, pay taxes and all kinds of shit. Calling it a "religion" is like calling the grand canyon and hole in the ground.


----------



## TNHarley

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must remember that Islam is not a religion,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's just like Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK does not have our Constitution.
Click to expand...

Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Some things never change.



Namely, the supremacist ideology called Islam.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TNHarley said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam IS a political movement. It even tells muslims how to do hygiene, pay taxes and all kinds of shit. Calling it a "religion" is like calling the grand canyon and hole in the ground.
Click to expand...

 What you will find here is an inverse relationship between how much an individual knows about Islam and how much they defend it.


----------



## bodecea

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


So, you believe there should be a religious test for running for political office in the U.S.   That's not a question.


----------



## bodecea

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namely, the supremacist ideology called Islam.
Click to expand...

THen, if that is of concern for you...do not vote for a muslim based on them being muslim.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TNHarley said:


> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.



Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.


----------



## bodecea

JGalt said:


> From the opening page of the Democrat Party's website - This is what they are running on in 2020: Women, Muslims, and Hispanics...


And?


----------



## bodecea

Desperado said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
Click to expand...

Then...don't vote for a muslim based on them being a muslim.


----------



## bodecea

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
Click to expand...

It isn't...nor is christian sharia law compatible with the US Constitution.


----------



## TNHarley

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.


I only argued when you said christianity is like islam. 
I was referring to islam in general. Not how it gets used by certain people.
I also completely agree with this post.


----------



## TNHarley

bodecea said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't...nor is christian sharia law compatible with the US Constitution.
Click to expand...

There is no christian sharia law.
Sharia, in itself, means islamic canonical laws and policies.


----------



## bodecea

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
Click to expand...

Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TNHarley said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued when you said christianity is like islam.
Click to expand...


In the sense that is used as a political tool as much as Islam is.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
Click to expand...



You are making an enormous and very errant assumption, there.

My rejection of a totalitarian and supremacist ideology is based upon my secular humanist value system -- the SAME value system that rejects attempts by equally fundamentalist Christians to impose something similar.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued when you said christianity is like islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the sense that is used as a political tool as much as Islam is.
Click to expand...

 You are very ignorant and so make ignorant statements.

Islam is political by very design. Christianity isn't. Those Christians who do attempt to politicize their religion are not following the dictates of Jesus. Those Muslims who seek a world entirely Islamic ARE following the dictates of Mohammad.

 There is a tendency among the ignorant to look no further than a label, and especially so when they have been programmed to defend Islam. They invariable just apply the label "religion" to Islam, do the same to Christianity and proclaim them no different in order to indulge in all the de rigueur Tu Quoque fallacies they have learned from others seeking to defend Islam.  They do not actually want to know anything as they are motivated by the need to defend rather than any regard for seeking knowledge.

Islam does not equal Christianity simply because you know nothing about either beyond the "religion" label you apply.  You might as well say that there is no difference between a goldfish and a shark simply because you call both fish.


----------



## TNHarley

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued when you said christianity is like islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the sense that is used as a political tool as much as Islam is.
Click to expand...

I am referring to islam in itself. Not how _people_ use it.


----------



## bodecea

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't...nor is christian sharia law compatible with the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no christian sharia law.
> Sharia, in itself, means islamic canonical laws and policies.
Click to expand...

There most certainly IS christian sharia law....blue laws come to mind and attempting to control women's bodies and the fight against legal gay marriage.  Whatshername in Kentucky....Roy Moore in Alabama....Mike Pence in Indiana....just examples.


----------



## TNHarley

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't...nor is christian sharia law compatible with the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no christian sharia law.
> Sharia, in itself, means islamic canonical laws and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There most certainly IS christian sharia law....blue laws come to mind and attempting to control women's bodies and the fight against legal gay marriage.  Whatshername in Kentucky....Roy Moore in Alabama....Mike Pence in Indiana....just examples.
Click to expand...

They cant be christian SHARIA laws as sharia is directly associated with islam. Try to come up with a term for it that makes sense. JS


----------



## bodecea

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued when you said christianity is like islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the sense that is used as a political tool as much as Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very ignorant and so make ignorant statements.
> 
> Islam is political by very design. Christianity isn't. Those Christians who do attempt to politicize their religion are not following the dictates of Jesus. Those Muslims who seek a world entirely Islamic ARE following the dictates of Mohammad.
> 
> There is a tendency among the ignorant to look no further than a label, and especially so when they have been programmed to defend Islam. They invariable just apply the label "religion" to Islam, do the same to Christianity and proclaim them no different in order to indulge in all the de rigueur Tu Quoque fallacies they have learned from others seeking to defend Islam.  They do not actually want to know anything as they are motivated by the need to defend rather than any regard for seeking knowledge.
> 
> Islam does not equal Christianity simply because you know nothing about either beyond the "religion" label you apply.  You might as well say that there is no difference between a goldfish and a shark simply because you call both fish.
Click to expand...

christianity is also political by design.....but our secular laws protect against it....just like they protect against islam or any other religion trying to push their rules onto the rest of us.


----------



## bodecea

TNHarley said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't...nor is christian sharia law compatible with the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no christian sharia law.
> Sharia, in itself, means islamic canonical laws and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There most certainly IS christian sharia law....blue laws come to mind and attempting to control women's bodies and the fight against legal gay marriage.  Whatshername in Kentucky....Roy Moore in Alabama....Mike Pence in Indiana....just examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cant be christian SHARIA laws as sharia is directly associated with islam. Try to come up with a term for it that makes sense. JS
Click to expand...

There is christian sharia law.....blue laws, etc.   "Sharia" can be used to refer to any religion trying to force their rules onto the rest of us over our secular laws.....and christianity has certainly tried to do that on occasion.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Let us all be glad that Crooked Hillary didn't win.  That vile bitch would have brought in a million Muslim refugees.


Certainly don't get why trumpanzees get accused of being misogynists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TNHarley said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued when you said christianity is like islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the sense that is used as a political tool as much as Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am referring to islam in itself. Not how _people_ use it.
Click to expand...


If the subject were Scientology, I doubt whether any of the apologists would be defending it by indulging in all these same stupid comparisons.

Would they say ".....but Scientology is a REIGION, as such it isn't any different from other religions, and so I will lump them all together in order to defend it", or would they simply say "Scientology? What a bunch of crazy shit" .  

 The only difference is that they have not been programmed to defend Scientology like they have Islam.


----------



## deanrd

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


Republicans are just as scary.  How many want to kill all the gays?
People who would do such a thing wouldn't stop there.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued when you said christianity is like islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the sense that is used as a political tool as much as Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very ignorant and so make ignorant statements.
> 
> Islam is political by very design. Christianity isn't. Those Christians who do attempt to politicize their religion are not following the dictates of Jesus. Those Muslims who seek a world entirely Islamic ARE following the dictates of Mohammad.
> 
> There is a tendency among the ignorant to look no further than a label, and especially so when they have been programmed to defend Islam. They invariable just apply the label "religion" to Islam, do the same to Christianity and proclaim them no different in order to indulge in all the de rigueur Tu Quoque fallacies they have learned from others seeking to defend Islam.  They do not actually want to know anything as they are motivated by the need to defend rather than any regard for seeking knowledge.
> 
> Islam does not equal Christianity simply because you know nothing about either beyond the "religion" label you apply.  You might as well say that there is no difference between a goldfish and a shark simply because you call both fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> christianity is also political by design.....but our secular laws protect against it....just like they protect against islam or any other religion trying to push their rules onto the rest of us.
Click to expand...

 No.

You are just completely ignorant and are making very stupid statements.


----------



## Pete7469

Coyote said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country went down the shitter after the 1950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


You're right.

It was the election of Woodrow Wilson that started us swirling down the regressive toilet.

It's not all that bad though, Reagan kept us afloat and Trump is doing a great job getting us out of the toilet. In just 1 year he reversed almost all of your moonbat messiah's damage.


----------



## bodecea

Dogmaphobe said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued when you said christianity is like islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the sense that is used as a political tool as much as Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am referring to islam in itself. Not how _people_ use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the subject were Scientology, I doubt whether any of the apologists would be defending it by indulging in all these same stupid comparisons.
> 
> Would they say ".....but Scientology is a REIGION, as such it isn't any different from other religions, and so I will lump them all together in order to defend it", or would they simply say "Scientology? What a bunch of crazy shit" .
> 
> The only difference is that they have not been programmed to defend Scientology like they have Islam.
Click to expand...

Who's defending Islam?


----------



## bodecea

Pete7469 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country went down the shitter after the 1950's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> It was the election of Woodrow Wilson that started us swirling down the regressive toilet.
> 
> It's not all that bad though, Reagan kept us afloat and Trump is doing a great job getting us out of the toilet. In just 1 year he reversed almost all of your moonbat messiah's damage.
Click to expand...

You are welcome to leave this toilet at any time, you know.


----------



## TNHarley

bodecea said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't...nor is christian sharia law compatible with the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no christian sharia law.
> Sharia, in itself, means islamic canonical laws and policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There most certainly IS christian sharia law....blue laws come to mind and attempting to control women's bodies and the fight against legal gay marriage.  Whatshername in Kentucky....Roy Moore in Alabama....Mike Pence in Indiana....just examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cant be christian SHARIA laws as sharia is directly associated with islam. Try to come up with a term for it that makes sense. JS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is christian sharia law.....blue laws, etc.   "Sharia" can be used to refer to any religion trying to force their rules onto the rest of us over our secular laws.....and christianity has certainly tried to do that on occasion.
Click to expand...

Maybe you are right...
However, other religions have their own terms for laws. Like Jews have halakha and christians have canonical law or evangelical law.
I even believe the bible, maybe paul(?), differentiated between moses law and christian practices.... Islam doesnt do that.


----------



## Pete7469

bodecea said:


> You are welcome to leave this toilet at any time, you know.



The country isn't a toilet you piece of shit.

We are preventing it from being dragged down with you into the marxist sewer where you belong.

It really would have been better if you were flushed down Kermit Gosnell's toilet a long time ago.


----------



## Desperado

bodecea said:


> is christian sharia law


What the F*ck is christian sharia law?   Quit makng shit up in an adult conversation.


----------



## JGalt

bodecea said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the opening page of the Democrat Party's website - This is what they are running on in 2020: Women, Muslims, and Hispanics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


And like Hillary Clinton who completely ignored the majority of Americans who aren't a member of some fringe group, the Democrats will lose again.


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump



100 years ago longknife would  have been warning Americans about the Jewish conspiracy.


----------



## Syriusly

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninety?
> 
> Out of how many?
> 
> A warning that people in America are free to practice their religion legally?
> 
> Why do you think they're going to the Democrats? Probably because they know what the Republicans are, warmongers.
Click to expand...


Well remember the contards believe in a religious purity test for Americans and our politicians.


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Good grief.  Anybody remember when the right had it's panties in a twist over electing CATHOLICS to office?  Claims about loyalty to Pope over country?
> 
> Some things never change.



Same kind of bigotry- just a different flavor of religion.

Religious bigots will be bigots.


----------



## Syriusly

Desperado said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
Click to expand...


Muslims in America have no problem with the U.S. Constitution. 

Which is why they proudly serve in our armed forces and hold public office.


----------



## jillian

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmh....no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally void of any knowledge of American History I see?
> 
> Shocking.
Click to expand...


Yes you are


----------



## Syriusly

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
Click to expand...

Sharia law- as in being actual law in the United States is a legal impossibility. 

It is like saying we need to beware of Catholic law being imposed.

The Constitution luckily prevents any religious idiots from imposing their religions  or religious laws on Americans.


----------



## Syriusly

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, where have I shown any support for Muslims? Where have I shown support for Muslim politics?
Click to expand...


If you don't condemn every Muslim in the world as all murderers and terrorists- then to the contards you are supporting Muslims and Sharia law. 

It is the Trump way.


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslim children are TAUGHT hatred, they will become haters more than likely.
> If Muslim children are TAUGHT peace and harmony, then they will likely become peaceful people.
> 
> In ANY event, they SHOULD be taught to become AMERICANS because they are IN AMERICA.
> 
> THAT's the problem...too many NON AMERICANS teaching more and more people NOT to become united AS AMERICANS
> 
> A group of people that appeared to be illegal immigrants was crossing the road in front of me recently...I noticed 3 little children (maybe 4 years old) with the mother (no father present).
> I looked at one of the little girls and waved....she gave me the middle finger....a 4 Year old !!!
> 
> THAT is what too many of these illegal ingrates are teaching their spawn....to HATE Americans.
> I've seen it myself and I'm sick of my country being torn apart to accommodate hateful takers here illegally.  AMERICAN CHILDREN FIRST DAMMIT !!!
> 
> (And a wise-ass Lefty will quip.....Oh, but if they were born in America they ARE Americans)
> 
> Ignorant Progressives and Democrats have been able to systematically SCREW this nation out of it's own identity with laws that NO OTHER NATION has.  ONLY in AMERICA.
Click to expand...


Poor little snowflake bigot. 

You are so scared of so many people.


----------



## Syriusly

What the contard bigots are scared of.


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam IS a political movement. It even tells muslims how to do hygiene, pay taxes and all kinds of shit. Calling it a "religion" is like calling the grand canyon and hole in the ground.
Click to expand...

The same is in the Bible.


----------



## longknife

bodecea said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe there should be a religious test for running for political office in the U.S.   That's not a question.
Click to expand...


*I  believe the ultimate test is the Oath of Office.*

“I, AB, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; *that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same;* that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God.”

*Anyone who professes faith in Islam is unable to fully and faithfully carry out that oath. Therefore, they are ineligible to hold such an office.*

*Too difficult for you to understand?*


----------



## longknife

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago longknife would  have been warning Americans about the Jewish conspiracy.
Click to expand...


*Who the hell are you to be telling anyone what I would be doing? I grew up in a household where my "aunts" and "uncles" were Jews and loved them equally. *

*My beliefs - although it's none of your business - is simple. You don't tell me how to live and I won't tell you the same.*

*My strenuous opposition to Islam is the very dogma that requires I believe their way or else face losing my freedoms - and life.*


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
Click to expand...



There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.


----------



## Flash

Syriusly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, where have I shown any support for Muslims? Where have I shown support for Muslim politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't condemn every Muslim in the world as all murderers and terrorists- then to the contards you are supporting Muslims and Sharia law.
> 
> It is the Trump way.
Click to expand...



You filthy ass Libtards condemns every gun owner in the country as being a mass murderer so your credibility on this is pretty well shot.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Flash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, where have I shown any support for Muslims? Where have I shown support for Muslim politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't condemn every Muslim in the world as all murderers and terrorists- then to the contards you are supporting Muslims and Sharia law.
> 
> It is the Trump way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You filthy ass Libtards condemns every gun owner in the country as being a mass murderer so your credibility on this is pretty well shot.
Click to expand...

That is just FUCKING STUPID!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
Click to expand...

No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up


----------



## Flash

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
Click to expand...



You are confused Moon Bat.

Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.

But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump



Just to rephrase this to put the bigotry in perspective
This is what longknife would have been writing in 1960:
*More than 90 Catholics, nearly all Democrats, running for public office across the U.S*
This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Catholicism is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.

_More than 90 American Catholics, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._

_Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Catholic community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._

One only has to look at what elected Catholics have done in Ireland.

This is what longknife would have been writing in 1920
*More than 90 Jews, nearly all Democrats, running for public office across the U.S*
This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Judaism is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.

_More than 90 American Jews, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._

_Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Jewish community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._

One only has to look at what the Jews have done in Russia

The bigots never change their bigotry- they only change the targeted group to be bigoted towards.


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe there should be a religious test for running for political office in the U.S.   That's not a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I  believe the ultimate test is the Oath of Office.*
> 
> “I, AB, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; *that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same;* that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God.”
> 
> *Anyone who professes faith in Islam is unable to fully and faithfully carry out that oath. Therefore, they are ineligible to hold such an office.*
> 
> *Too difficult for you to understand?*
Click to expand...


Yet Muslims in America take that office just the same as Christians in America.

Only bigots like yourself- sounding just like the bigots who claimed that any Catholic in America would hold the Pope before the Constitution- will continue in the great tradition of religious bigotry in America.

Congrats for joining a long line of religious bigots in America.


----------



## Syriusly

Flash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, where have I shown any support for Muslims? Where have I shown support for Muslim politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't condemn every Muslim in the world as all murderers and terrorists- then to the contards you are supporting Muslims and Sharia law.
> 
> It is the Trump way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You filthy ass Libtards condemns every gun owner in the country as being a mass murderer so your credibility on this is pretty well shot.
Click to expand...


When did I condem every gun owner in the country as being a mass murderer? 

Feel free to show that quote from me.

Oh wait- you are lying.

And that is the Trump way.


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago longknife would  have been warning Americans about the Jewish conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Who the hell are you to be telling anyone what I would be doing? I grew up in a household where my "aunts" and "uncles" were Jews and loved them equally. *
> 
> *My beliefs - although it's none of your business - is simple. You don't tell me how to live and I won't tell you the same.*
> 
> *My strenuous opposition to Islam is the very dogma that requires I believe their way or else face losing my freedoms - and life.*
Click to expand...


Tell me which American Muslim has been forcing you to believe in Islam?

Your bigotry is no different than the asshole anti-semites who spewed the blood libel lies about the Jews. No different than the asshole religious bigots who spread lies about Kennedy putting the Pope before the country.

Who the hell am I tell you that you are a bigot?

An American who believes in the principles of the Constitution and religious freedom in America.  If you can't handle someone pointing out your bigotry- I really don't care.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to rephrase this to put the bigotry in perspective
> This is what longknife would have been writing in 1960:
> *More than 90 Catholics, nearly all Democrats, running for public office across the U.S*
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Catholicism is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Catholics, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Catholic community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Catholics have done in Ireland.
> 
> This is what longknife would have been writing in 1920
> *More than 90 Jews, nearly all Democrats, running for public office across the U.S*
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Judaism is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Jews, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Jewish community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what the Jews have done in Russia
> 
> The bigots never change their bigotry- they only change the targeted group to be bigoted towards.
Click to expand...

What kind of drugs are you on?


You are so wildly irrational that it appears you are impaired.


----------



## Syriusly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to rephrase this to put the bigotry in perspective
> This is what longknife would have been writing in 1960:
> *More than 90 Catholics, nearly all Democrats, running for public office across the U.S*
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Catholicism is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Catholics, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Catholic community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Catholics have done in Ireland.
> 
> This is what longknife would have been writing in 1920
> *More than 90 Jews, nearly all Democrats, running for public office across the U.S*
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Judaism is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Jews, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Jewish community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what the Jews have done in Russia
> 
> The bigots never change their bigotry- they only change the targeted group to be bigoted towards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of drugs are you on?
> 
> 
> You are so wildly irrational that it appears you are impaired.
Click to expand...


Some people find confronting bigotry to be irrational.

I don't.


----------



## Tilly

TNHarley said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam IS a political movement. It even tells muslims how to do hygiene, pay taxes and all kinds of shit. Calling it a "religion" is like calling the grand canyon and hole in the ground.
Click to expand...

And how to treat the slaves and the dhimmi.


----------



## Tilly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namely, the supremacist ideology called Islam.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Islam is not comparable in any meaningful way to prior immigration.


----------



## Tilly

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
Click to expand...

When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.


----------



## toobfreak

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump




*NOTHING TO SEE HERE, KNIFE,* go about you business.  Never mind that with those 90 people comes 90 advocates for Sharia Law integration into our courts, with the eventual usurpation of colonial law.  It's only 90 people.  In a few years it will be 570 people then 7200 people----  by then, Sharia will be so far projected into our courts that there won't be any point protesting it.   Kinda like when McCarthy warned of communist infiltration from within.  He was just a kook.  Now you have liberal courts fighting tooth and nail to give sanctuary to criminal aliens while they murder innocent citizens and liberal courts backing them up.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tilly said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
Click to expand...


Except we have a Constitution that protects against that kind of extremism.


----------



## Tilly

longknife said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe there should be a religious test for running for political office in the U.S.   That's not a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I  believe the ultimate test is the Oath of Office.*
> 
> “I, AB, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; *that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same;* that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God.”
> 
> *Anyone who professes faith in Islam is unable to fully and faithfully carry out that oath. Therefore, they are ineligible to hold such an office.*
> 
> *Too difficult for you to understand?*
Click to expand...

Well....there is always taqiyya.  Very useful in situations such as these.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Syriusly said:


> Some people find confronting bigotry to be irrational.
> 
> I don't.




So, PCP  it is.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have a Constitution that protects against that kind of extremism.
Click to expand...



Lebanon had a constitution, too.

Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## Tilly

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
Click to expand...

Yet more leftist inversion of words and phrases. One of the more desperate and ridiculous.


----------



## Tilly

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have a Constitution that protects against that kind of extremism.
Click to expand...

Well it looks to me that you quite frequently have judges trampling all over it when it suits.

Then there are concerted effort to trash the parts lefties don’t like (who knows if they will EVENTUALLY get their way?).

And I’d say you could be pretty sure the lefties who do the trampling and the attempted trashing will by some inexplicablly lunatic reasoning support the Muslims who will begin by only ‘wanting a small and reasonable concession to shariah’ - you know - shariah family law - so innocuous - well not for muslim women and children. - but hey - that will be put down to their culture.

Seriously the slippery slope commeth and you should be vigilant - Constitution or no - imho.


----------



## Syriusly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people find confronting bigotry to be irrational.
> 
> I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, PCP  it is.
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.
Click to expand...


I bow to your first hand knowledge of PCP. I certainly don't have any experience with it.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTHING TO SEE HERE, KNIFE,* go about you business.  Never mind that with those 90 people comes 90 advocates for Sharia Law integration into our courts,up.
Click to expand...


Really- which American Muslims are 'advocating for Sharia Law' in the United States?

Let me help you with this:
Keith Ellison:  A Legislator for 11 years- tell me about how he has advocated for Sharia Law
*Ilhan Omar- a legislator for 2 years- tell me about how she has advocated for Sharia law*
*André Carson- a legislator for 9 years- tell me about how he has advocated for Sharia law.

Go for it. 

*


----------



## Syriusly

Tilly said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
Click to expand...



Bigots have always rationalized their bigotry.

You should have seen the stuff they used to say about Jews.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

BasicHumanUnit, post: 19754903 





BasicHumanUnit said:


> A group of people that appeared to be illegal immigrants was crossing the road in front of me recently...




"Appeared"?  .... to be illegal immigrants ... you say. 

Sorry BHU,  I sense a mean vile attitude in your writing towards anyone that 'appears' to not be legal Americans. So it's hard to believe when you "looked at one of the little girls and waved" your expression would have been kind. 

The kid sensed it too perhaps ...  so what? 

Get over it. 

I doubt your story is true, but even if it was you need to learn not to base your hatred on generalization. 

Hardly any Hispanic or Latino parents would teach that behavior to their children.


----------



## Mac1958

longknife said:


> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. _p


Path of least resistance, obviously.
.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

joaquinmiller said:


> I was taught in school that America was the Melting Pot.  That was at an all-white school when Jim Crow laws were in place..  Why is it that conservatives yearn for the 1950's  - the era before the Civil Rights Act?



Who yearns for Jim Crow Laws ?
Show me ANYWHERE in MY POSTS where I said that.
*YOU CAN'T.   END of STORY.  *

So stop making crap up and try not to make an ass of yourself.

It's simple and REASONABLE.....
Unlike yours, Mine don't want a disrespectful society....like YOURS have created.
Unlike yours, MINE don't want streets bathed in feces and used drug needles....like YOURS have created.
Unlike yours, MINE don't want a society full of savages bringing violence, riots and crime to the streets all across the nation.....unlike yours
Unlike yours, MINE don't want open borders since THAT was NEVER a part of the foundation of this nation....unlike yours who want a free for all...literally
Unlike YOURS, MINE want a FAIR and JUST system based on integrity and honest and transparency....the EXACT OPPOSITE of what yours seek.

These are *COMMON SENSE* things that *EVERY* nation (not full of imbeciles like yours) wants and seeks.

*THAT's WHAT CONSERVATIVES WANT TODAY.    So get off the Jim Crow stupidity already.   Only a FEW Far Right radicals want that today.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

NotfooledbyW said:


> BasicHumanUnit, post: 19754903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group of people that appeared to be illegal immigrants was crossing the road in front of me recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appeared"?  .... to be illegal immigrants ... you say.
> 
> Sorry BHU,  I sense a mean vile attitude in your writing towards anyone that 'appears' to not be legal Americans. So it's hard to believe when you "looked at one of the little girls and waved" your expression would have been kind.
> 
> The kid sensed it too perhaps ...  so what?
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> I doubt your story is true, but even if it was you need to learn not to base your hatred on generalization.
> Hardly any Hispanic or Latino parents would teach that behavior to their children.
Click to expand...


Listen freak......
Where I live I DEAL WITH ILLEGALS EVERY DAY.   EVERY DAY!!
Some are great people...MANY are not.  
The EXACT SAME WAY BORDER PATROL AGENTS ARE TRAINED TO DETECT CERTAIN PEOPLE,
YOU CAN LEARN, WITH HIGH ACCURACY TO PROFILE.   GOVERNMENTS DO IT ALL THE TIME SO THAT WORD SHOULDN'T SCARE YOU.

So get over your "Spidey senses"   You are speculating and nothing more.
But your speculation is wrong.  I suppose you reject that there are any MS13 illegals arriving as well?
Yeah, all those MS13 folks with tats across their faces are here to blend right in.   Moron.

SURE, EVERY ONE WHO CROSSES THE BORDER IS A SAINT.

YOUR KIND are ignorantly ushering in waves of people who have no intention to blend into American society.
They came here to take advantage of a generosity that has been over extended and abused to the point of self destruction.
GET OVER IT and face reality.

*WE HAVE IMMIGRATION LAWS FOR A REASON.   YOUR KIND WANT TO IGNORE THEM FOR VOTES.   WHAT'S WRONG WITH FOLLOWING COMMON SENSE IMMIGRATION LAWS???*

How much of YOUR INCOME are YOU willing to share with ilegals?
What's that?  You're getting $3,000 a month from taxpayers for a fake disability so you don't understand that resources are not infinite?  Figures.

You need to get over your stupidity that convinces you that everyone loves you just because you are you and that everyone who comes here
does so to become an American.    Much of the world hates America and the people here for many reasons.

I SAW WHAT I SAW and I frankly couldn't care less whether YOU believe it or not.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.




NO dumbass.....

They are concerned about AMERICA BECOMING THE MIDDLE EAST.

If you love it so much....MOVE THERE!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

deanrd said:


> Republicans are just as scary.  How many want to kill all the gays?
> People who would do such a thing wouldn't stop there.



How many "Republicans" want to kill gays?   

*4 - and they're all radical far Rightist (so don't generalize....K?)*
*
I saw a large sticker on the back of a car recently.....it read as follows.....
*
*"I'm so Fucking Gay I can't Drive Straight"*
*
And....
*
*"Who Want's to Fuck?"*

*Nice messages to be proudly displaying for children in other cars to be reading.*
*Unfortunately it is representative of too many gays (not all, but too many)...*

*An "IN YOUR FACE" militant posture.  "Fuck everyone NOT Gay" is the message.  Nice.  Just what we need.*


----------



## sparky

If there was any truth in advertising, the two parties could be renamed the _muzzies _& the _zions 






~S~_


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Syriusly said:


> Muslims in America have no problem with the U.S. Constitution.
> Which is why they proudly serve in our armed forces and hold public office.



Generally speaking,
When someone includes EVERYONE in a claim about an entire class of people......

*THEY ARE WONG*
You might convey some credibility to your post IF you had said.....

*Some or Many *
Muslims in America have no problem with the U.S. Constitution.  Which is why they proudly serve in our armed forces and hold public office.
I can assure you...SOME Muslims in America want to kill Americans.  Thankfully, Hillary wasn't elected so that number remains relatively small.....for now.

I can also assure you that MANY people who are far from Christian, wear crosses


----------



## joaquinmiller

BasicHumanUnit said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was taught in school that America was the Melting Pot.  That was at an all-white school when Jim Crow laws were in place..  Why is it that conservatives yearn for the 1950's  - the era before the Civil Rights Act?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who yearns for Jim Crow Laws ?
> Show me ANYWHERE in MY POSTS where I said that.
> *YOU CAN'T.   END of STORY.  *
> 
> So stop making crap up and try not to make an ass of yourself.
> 
> It's simple and REASONABLE.....
> Unlike yours, Mine don't want a disrespectful society....like YOURS have created.
> Unlike yours, MINE don't want streets bathed in feces and used drug needles....like YOURS have created.
> Unlike yours, MINE don't want a society full of savages bringing violence, riots and crime to the streets all across the nation.....unlike yours
> Unlike yours, MINE don't want open borders since THAT was NEVER a part of the foundation of this nation....unlike yours who want a free for all...literally
> Unlike YOURS, MINE want a FAIR and JUST system based on integrity and honest and transparency....the EXACT OPPOSITE of what yours seek.
> 
> These are *COMMON SENSE* things that *EVERY* nation (not full of imbeciles like yours) wants and seeks.
> 
> *THAT's WHAT CONSERVATIVES WANT TODAY.    So get off the Jim Crow stupidity already.   Only a FEW Far Right radicals want that today.*
Click to expand...


You boasted there was a time when the Melting Pot was considered a good thing.  I pointed out, that thanks to Jim Crow, it wasn't a fucking melting pot at all.

Yours/Mine?  What are you babbling about?  If your argument is that "yours" (whoever that is) are better than mine (whoever that is), don't try to be so wordy.  Just say, "I'm better than you", and then we can laugh while you sulk.


----------



## JoeB131

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> It's not about the fairy in the sky, it's about the respective fairy's worshipers.



Guy, we don't have a problem with the Islamic world because their religion is any sillier than yours. 

We have a problem because we've been invading it for the last 50 years. 

Our mid-east policy is to stick our dicks in a hornets nest and then bitch about getting stung.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

BasicBasicHumanUnit HumanUnit said:


> SURE, EVERY ONE WHO CROSSES THE BORDER IS A SAINT.



Try a new lie. I have not stated s belief in that. I told you not to generalize. There are evil people born of US citizens. 

If you are not in law enforcement you have no way to prove you have any accuracy in profiling illiegal immigrants from legal immigrants. So how in the hell could you know you learned how to do it?

You comments r veld you are a hater. Kets stick with that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Flash said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
Click to expand...


Really Sparky?? Never head of David Barton??

Christian Dominionism-The Real Threat to Our Secular Government


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Syriusly said:


> Bigots have always rationalized their bigotry.
> 
> You should have seen the stuff they used to say about Jews.




 Rationalize their bigotry?

You mean, like you do when you demonize everything about the Jewish state and then try to claim you are only indulging in a little bit of valid criticism?

  Here, you make up some complete shit about another poster who HASN'T expressed any hatred towards Jews while being a mindless radical leftist whose own views differ little from those of the Arab street.


----------



## Flash

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Sparky?? Never head of David Barton??
> 
> Christian Dominionism-The Real Threat to Our Secular Government
Click to expand...


You are confused Moon Bat.

Not even a drop in the bucket compared to the worldwide Muslim jihad slaughter of Christians and anybody else that doesn't convert to Islam.

You stupid Moon Bats are always so predicable.  You hate Christians and you love Muslims.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Flash said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Sparky?? Never head of David Barton??
> 
> Christian Dominionism-The Real Threat to Our Secular Government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Not even a drop in the bucket compared to the worldwide Muslim jihad slaughter of Christians and anybody else that doesn't convert to Islam.
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats are always so predicable.  You hate Christians and you love Muslims.
Click to expand...



They are too stupid to even understand WHY they love Islam.

All they know is that they receive props from their little peeps if they do and are called names by their little peeps if they don't.


----------



## Flash

Dogmaphobe said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Sparky?? Never head of David Barton??
> 
> Christian Dominionism-The Real Threat to Our Secular Government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Not even a drop in the bucket compared to the worldwide Muslim jihad slaughter of Christians and anybody else that doesn't convert to Islam.
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats are always so predicable.  You hate Christians and you love Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are too stupid to even understand WHY they love Islam.
> 
> All they know is that they receive props from their little peeps if they do and are called names by their little peeps if they don't.
Click to expand...



These idiot Moon Bats all elected a piece of shit Muslim for president  so in their minds the Muslims are A-OK.

They love Islam because they saw their beloved Muslim president kiss the ass of Islam


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Flash said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Sparky?? Never head of David Barton??
> 
> Christian Dominionism-The Real Threat to Our Secular Government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Not even a drop in the bucket compared to the worldwide Muslim jihad slaughter of Christians and anybody else that doesn't convert to Islam.
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats are always so predicable.  You hate Christians and you love Muslims.
Click to expand...

Actually I have little regard for any authoritarian monotheistic religions


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Actually I have little regard for any authoritarian monotheistic religions




Thus your 100% track record of defending Islam


----------



## Flash

Dogmaphobe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have little regard for any authoritarian monotheistic religions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus your 100% track record of defending Islam
Click to expand...



Obama demanded that these Libtards defend Islam and like little weak minded assholes they complied.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JoeB131 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about the fairy in the sky, it's about the respective fairy's worshipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, we don't have a problem with the Islamic world because their religion is any sillier than yours.
> 
> We have a problem because we've been invading it for the last 50 years.
> 
> Our mid-east policy is to stick our dicks in a hornets nest and then bitch about getting stung.
Click to expand...

As if the Muslim world sat placidly by...spare me.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Dogmaphobe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have little regard for any authoritarian monotheistic religions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus your 100% track record of defending Islam
Click to expand...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

joaquinmiller said:


> You boasted there was a time when the Melting Pot was considered a good thing.  I pointed out, that thanks to Jim Crow, it wasn't a fucking melting pot at all.
> 
> Yours/Mine?  What are you babbling about?  If your argument is that "yours" (whoever that is) are better than mine (whoever that is), don't try to be so wordy.  Just say, "I'm better than you", and then we can laugh while you sulk.



Jim Crow only applied in Southern States.
People like you keep insisting that ALL of America was a racist hell hole....and you continue that today

*Besides, you're a Democrat.....Those laws were made and enforced by DEMOCRATS YOU DUMB FUCKTARD !!!!*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Jim Crow laws* were state and local laws that enforced racial segregation in the Southern United States. Enacted by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures in the late 19th century after the Reconstruction period, these laws continued to be enforced until 1965. They mandated racial segregation in all public facilities in the states of the former Confederate States of America, starting in the 1870s and 1880s, and upheld by the United States Supreme Court's
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Typical that YOU PEOPLE (those as ignorant as yourself) preach what's best for the nation without a Fucking CLUE.

Your desire to disarm Americans is another blatant ignorance.

*You have clearly demonstrated you have absolutely NO CLUE what the intent of the 2nd Amendment is...or alternatively, in your quest for Authoritarian government, you would rather a Dictator.*

Take more Viagra and go back to dreaming of getting hard on's over Olivia and leave politics to people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Christians are not welcomed in the Democratic Party, but Jihadist are*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Actually I have little regard for any authoritarian monotheistic religions



*But you sure wet your panties thinking of getting an authoritarian monolithic government.*

*-- busted --*


----------



## sparky

yup, well the day's still young for any of you who wanna light a muzzie on fire......~S~


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

sparky said:


> yup, well the day's still young for any of you who wanna light a muzzie on fire......~S~



Lot's of good Muslim people around.  It's the radical ones that are the problem.
And the fact that the moderate Muslims seem to have such a hard time denouncing the radicals.

No one ever asks the question, however, of moderate Muslims.....

"Do you feel it appropriate (or necessary) to introduce Sharia Law in the United States of America?"

I say that ANYONE...AT ALL...who claims that the intent of the Constitution was to give people the right to so completely change the government it defines that it is no longer the same government, are grossly mistaken.

However, modern Democrats and especially Progressives imply just that.


----------



## Syriusly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigots have always rationalized their bigotry.
> 
> You should have seen the stuff they used to say about Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize their bigotry?
> 
> You mean, like you do when you demonize everything about the Jewish state.
Click to expand...


When have I demonized everything about the Jewish state? 

Please feel free to provide that quote from me. 

Oh wait- you are just lying again.


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, well the day's still young for any of you who wanna light a muzzie on fire......~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of good Muslim people around.  It's the radical ones that are the problem.
> And the fact that the moderate Muslims seem to have such a hard time denouncing the radicals..
Click to expand...


Except of course Muslims denounce violent Muslim radicals all the time.....except for that.


----------



## Syriusly

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Christians are not welcomed in the Democratic Party, but Jihadist are*



Most of the Democratic Party are Christians but the party welcomes members of all faiths- which is why most Jews and most Muslims and most Buddhists belong to the Democratic Party- not the Christian uber alles Republican Party.


----------



## Syriusly

Flash said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really Sparky?? Never head of David Barton??
> 
> Christian Dominionism-The Real Threat to Our Secular Government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Not even a drop in the bucket compared to the worldwide Muslim jihad slaughter of Christians and anybody else that doesn't convert to Islam.
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats are always so predicable.  You hate Christians and you love Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are too stupid to even understand WHY they love Islam.
> 
> All they know is that they receive props from their little peeps if they do and are called names by their little peeps if they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These idiot Moon Bats all elected a piece of shit Muslim for president  so in their minds the Muslims are A-OK.
> 
> They love Islam because they saw their beloved Muslim president kiss the ass of Islam
Click to expand...


What country are you imagining you are talking about?

America has never had a Muslim president- so are you Moon Bats talking about your home country of Turkey? Or what?


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims in America have no problem with the U.S. Constitution.
> Which is why they proudly serve in our armed forces and hold public office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking,
> When someone includes EVERYONE in a claim about an entire class of people......
> 
> *THEY ARE WONG*
> You might convey some credibility to your post IF you had said.....
> 
> *Some or Many *
> Muslims in America have no problem with the U.S. Constitution.  Which is why they proudly serve in our armed forces and hold public office.
> I can assure you...SOME Muslims in America want to kill Americans.  Thankfully, Hillary wasn't elected so that number remains relatively small.....for now.
> 
> I can also assure you that MANY people who are far from Christian, wear crosses
Click to expand...


Of course some Muslims in America want to kill Americans. Just as some Christians in America are killing Americans. 

But Muslims in America- as a group- are no more violent- or less violent- than Christian Americans. 

And serve our country just like Jews and Christians do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO dumbass.....
> 
> They are concerned about AMERICA BECOMING THE MIDDLE EAST.
> 
> If you love it so much....MOVE THERE!
Click to expand...


America isn't becoming the Middle East, nor will it.  Your fears are unfounded and absurd.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Syriusly said:


> Except of course Muslims denounce violent Muslim radicals all the time.....except for that.



Sorry...that isn't readily apparent.
A FEW times maybe.   But not consistently and not loudly enough.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> America isn't becoming the Middle East, nor will it.  Your fears are unfounded and absurd.



It's an EXPRESSION.....you DOPE

I see your magic Crystal Ball is working for you today....good for you


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have little regard for any authoritarian monotheistic religions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But you sure wet your panties thinking of getting an authoritarian monolithic government.*
> 
> *-- busted --*
Click to expand...

*You seem to have me confused with the Orange Emperor T-Rump*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

[QUOTE="TheProgressivePatriot, post: 19764320, member: 54822"
*You seem to have me confused with the Orange Emperor T-Rump*[/QUOTE]

No...YOU seem to have *yourself* confused with an intelligent, Constitutional American.
"Progressive".....that one nasty word says it all

It's YOU who supports Jim Crow Laws.  Why?   *Democrats* did that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> [QUOTE="TheProgressivePatriot, post: 19764320, member: 54822"
> *You seem to have me confused with the Orange Emperor T-Rump*



No...YOU seem to have *yourself* confused with an intelligent, Constitutional American.
"Progressive".....that one nasty word says it all

It's YOU who supports Jim Crow Laws.  Why?   *Democrats* did that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except of course Muslims denounce violent Muslim radicals all the time.....except for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...that isn't readily apparent.
> A FEW times maybe.   But not consistently and not loudly enough.
Click to expand...


Just because you don't hear about it in the echo chambers that you frequent doesn't mean it isn't happening.


----------



## Syriusly

Still waiting for all of those examples of American Muslim legislators pushing to pass Sharia law in the United States.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> View attachment 189061View attachment 189062



*This is so typical of you people.*
*When you utterly fail and can no longer BS your way out of a factual corner.....*

*This is your last resort..*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Syriusly said:


> Just because you don't hear about it in the echo chambers that you frequent doesn't mean it isn't happening.



Well, let's see.......

On NBC ?  Nope
On ABC?   Nope
On CNN?  Nope
On Fox News?  Nope

So where is YOUR "echo chamber"?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Syriusly said:


> Still waiting for all of those examples of American Muslim legislators pushing to pass Sharia law in the United States.



*ONLY because Hillary wasn't elected.*

*And thanks for reinforcing that fact.*


----------



## Wry Catcher

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump



Why would any sane Muslim run as a Republican?  Of course, it would be a smart move by a terrorist, for they could hate monger and incite the biddable haters to vote for them.


----------



## Witchit

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump



Kindly fill me in on why this is different than the attempt to make this a Very Christian Nation. Oh, but that's different, right?

Keep religion out of it. They aren't running as Muslims, they are Muslims running for office. And frankly, I'd rather see them win than any Christian of Pence's ilk.


----------



## joaquinmiller

BasicHumanUnit said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> You boasted there was a time when the Melting Pot was considered a good thing.  I pointed out, that thanks to Jim Crow, it wasn't a fucking melting pot at all.
> 
> Yours/Mine?  What are you babbling about?  If your argument is that "yours" (whoever that is) are better than mine (whoever that is), don't try to be so wordy.  Just say, "I'm better than you", and then we can laugh while you sulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Crow only applied in Southern States.
> People like you keep insisting that ALL of America was a racist hell hole....and you continue that today
> 
> *Besides, you're a Democrat.....Those laws were made and enforced by DEMOCRATS YOU DUMB FUCKTARD !!!!*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Jim Crow laws* were state and local laws that enforced racial segregation in the Southern United States. Enacted by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures in the late 19th century after the Reconstruction period, these laws continued to be enforced until 1965. They mandated racial segregation in all public facilities in the states of the former Confederate States of America, starting in the 1870s and 1880s, and upheld by the United States Supreme Court's
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Typical that YOU PEOPLE (those as ignorant as yourself) preach what's best for the nation without a Fucking CLUE.
> 
> Your desire to disarm Americans is another blatant ignorance.
> 
> *You have clearly demonstrated you have absolutely NO CLUE what the intent of the 2nd Amendment is...or alternatively, in your quest for Authoritarian government, you would rather a Dictator.*
> 
> Take more Viagra and go back to dreaming of getting hard on's over Olivia and leave politics to people who know what they're talking about.
Click to expand...


After your panic attack subsides, remember who employed the Southern Strategy and which party now courts and gets most of the white vote in the solid South.

Jesus, it's as if Righties wake up newborn every fucking day.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The REALLY sad thing......

ALL of you "Progressive Patriots" and all you wannabe Democrat Demagogues have NO CLUE what you're really fighting to bring upon yourselves.

*NONE.*    You're just being good little lemming and following the voices such as Soros who tell you what to do then laugh at your dumb asses while drinking expensive wines in places YOU will never be allowed to go.

Here is what you're fighting for......dumbasses....

How Venezuela went from a rich democracy to a dictatorship on the brink of collapse

Your modern masters have you all actually BELIEVING you're warriors fighting rich republican slave traders.  (I'd laugh if it weren't so tragic)

What an EASY bunch of puppets you morons make.


----------



## Witchit

Coyote said:


> Good for them.  The more variety the better.



Exactly. We should ALL be represented, not just the old white rich, almost male without exception.


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't hear about it in the echo chambers that you frequent doesn't mean it isn't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see.......
> 
> On NBC ?  Nope
> On ABC?   Nope
> On CNN?  Nope
> On Fox News?  Nope
> 
> So where is YOUR "echo chamber"?
Click to expand...

On NBC ?  How Muslim Groups, Scholars Have Been Fighting ISIS
On ABC?   Are Muslims speaking out against terrorism? You bet they are 
On CNN?  American Muslims denounce Orlando shooting, extremism - CNN
On Fox News?  What a shock! What Fox Won't Show You: Muslim Leaders Are Condemning The Paris Terror Attack
Fox figures have falsely suggested the Muslim community has not condemned the terror attack on the satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo in Paris, France despite the fact that Muslim leaders, advocacy groups and organizations, and leaders of Arab states have roundly denounced the attacks -- a fact that Fox reported on its website, but left off air.

For a broader list of Muslims condemning Islamic terrorism- here you go

Muslims Condemn


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for all of those examples of American Muslim legislators pushing to pass Sharia law in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ONLY because Hillary wasn't elected.*
> 
> *And thanks for reinforcing that fact.*
Click to expand...


Because of course in the twisted minds of you contards, Clinton was in favor of Sharia law.

The OP suggests that American Muslim legislators would lead to Sharia law.

Yet not one of you contards can find any example of any of our American Muslims advocating for Sharia law.

The OP was and is- nothing other than religious bigotry- no different than that of the anti-Catholic bigots or the anti-Jewish bigots we have had in the past.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

joaquinmiller said:


> After your panic attack subsides, remember who employed the Southern Strategy and which party now courts and gets most of the white vote in the solid South.
> Jesus, it's as if Righties wake up newborn every fucking day.



After your senility wears off.....
Try hard and recall history and stop trying to manipulate it as you've been indoctrinated and manipulated to do.

You and your fucking corrupt Clintons and the whole lot of you are a disease upon humanity.
Willfully ignorant is putting it mildly.

The Southern Strategy was a response to the EXACT SAME strategy the DEMOCRATS had already perfect decades earlier and still use today.

Don't give us this shit about Republicans when DEMOCRATS INVENTED RACIALLY MOTIVATED POLITICAL STRATEGIES.


----------



## Witchit

Pete7469 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Anybody remember when the right had it's panties in a twist over electing CATHOLICS to office?  Claims about loyalty to Pope over country?
> 
> Some things never change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't "the right" you ignorant twit. That was the militant wing of the DNC, the precursor to ANTIFA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the queers, feminazis and atheists are going to be lined up to vote for muzbots like Christians at Chick-Fil-A.
> 
> LOL...
Click to expand...


There is no ANTIFA.

And with all the name-calling you're slinging, I DO hope you're not thinking we should make ourselves feel at home in the GOP.


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The REALLY sad thing......
> 
> ALL of you "Progressive Patriots" and all you wannabe Democrat Demagogues have NO CLUE what you're really fighting to bring upon yourselves..



The really sad thing....

All of you "Conservative Patriots" and all you wannabe Republican Demagogues have no clue what you're really fighting to bring upon yourselves.

At least I hope you don't have a clue and aren't promoting this religious bigotry with a specific nefarious purpose.


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give us this shit about Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> You Republicans are pure as the driven snow and will not tolerate any discussion that implies otherwise.
Click to expand...

Of course not.

You Republicans are pure as the driven snow and will not tolerate any discussion that implies otherwise


----------



## Witchit

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
Click to expand...


Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.

This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Syriusly said:


> n NBC ?  How Muslim Groups, Scholars Have Been Fighting ISIS
> On ABC?   Are Muslims speaking out against terrorism? You bet they are
> On CNN?  American Muslims denounce Orlando shooting, extremism - CNN
> On Fox News?  What a shock! What Fox Won't Show You: Muslim Leaders Are Condemning The Paris Terror Attack
> Fox figures have falsely suggested the Muslim community has not condemned the terror attack on the satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo in Paris, France despite the fact that Muslim leaders, advocacy groups and organizations, and leaders of Arab states have roundly denounced the attacks -- a fact that Fox reported on its website, but left off air.
> 
> For a broader list of Muslims condemning Islamic terrorism- here you go
> 
> Muslims Condemn



Finally, a decent post with content.
Thanks, I'm reading these stories and I hope this is an indication of the position of most American Muslims.


----------



## Desperado

Witchit said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
Click to expand...

Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Witchit said:


> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.



uh...except the USA IS a "Christian" nation.....just like most of the ME is Islamic.

How many Islamic states are open to Christianity?
How many Christian nations support women's rights as Christian nations do?

Your problem is you have it so good yet are clueless.
If you are a woman and you like Sharia Law as much as you profess....why are you married to a Muslim and living in an Arab Muslim nation?

Is it maybe to..........push Islam on Americans?


----------



## bodecea

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except of course Muslims denounce violent Muslim radicals all the time.....except for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...that isn't readily apparent.
> A FEW times maybe.   But not consistently and not loudly enough.
Click to expand...

Why do you think that isn't readily apparent?   And who's to say not consistently and not loudly enough?


----------



## Witchit

Coyote said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far, there isn't much call for Sharia Law in the US so you can calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANY* call for Sharia Law in the US is too much.
> 
> "_Isn't much_" you say.   Always starts innocuously for you sheeple doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?
Click to expand...


This absolutely cracks me up. What if we changed it to ANY call for RELIGIOUS law in the US is too much? Because that's what they are trying to do.

We are not one nation Under God. WE ARE ONE NATION, PERIOD. We are a melting pot, and ALL have ALWAYS been welcome - although there's always been that dark underbelly, true in any nation for all of time, that harbors hate in their heart against "them." "They" are different, "they" are {insert all the ugly adjectives here} and must be gotten rid of.

And if the GOP was the party whose heart went out to Syrian refugees, then I would be a Republican. But I'm not.


----------



## Witchit

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO FOUNDED THIS NATION?  WHAT RELIGION WERE THEY?????
> 
> THOSE are the people who gave you freedom.   Those are the people who offered you the life you have today.
> 
> SHOW SOME APPRECIATION you entitlement sucking INGRATE !!!!
Click to expand...


Are you fucking kidding me!? "Who founded this nation???" The people who were escaping from the Church of England, seeking religious freedom. 

Good lord, pick up a history book ffs.


----------



## bodecea

Desperado said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
Click to expand...

Blue laws (fortunately many going away)....Christian symbols paid for and placed in government places.....some attempts and some successes by christian civil servants to force their sharia on the public.  Alabama almost voted in a christain sharia practicer as their Senator.


----------



## bodecea

Witchit said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO FOUNDED THIS NATION?  WHAT RELIGION WERE THEY?????
> 
> THOSE are the people who gave you freedom.   Those are the people who offered you the life you have today.
> 
> SHOW SOME APPRECIATION you entitlement sucking INGRATE !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me!? "Who founded this nation???" The people who were escaping from the Church of England, seeking religious freedom.
> 
> Good lord, pick up a history book ffs.
Click to expand...

And let's not forget that those in New England remembered the theocracy disaster that was the Puritans.


----------



## Syriusly

bodecea said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except of course Muslims denounce violent Muslim radicals all the time.....except for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...that isn't readily apparent.
> A FEW times maybe.   But not consistently and not loudly enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think that isn't readily apparent?   And who's to say not consistently and not loudly enough?
Click to expand...


Well I think we know the answer to that.

If every Muslim in the world, lined up chanting "We condemn all Islamic terrorism and all acts of violence committed in the name of Islam"- continuously every day until the end of time- they would still be claiming 'A FEW times maybe.   But not consistently and not loudly enough'


----------



## Syriusly

bodecea said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blue laws (fortunately many going away)....Christian symbols paid for and placed in government places.....some attempts and some successes by christian civil servants to force their sharia on the public.  Alabama almost voted in a christain sharia practicer as their Senator.
Click to expand...


Yeah- I have seen threads here at USMB about the horrors of Sharia law because some Islamic community in the United States was talking about banning the sale of alcohol in their community.......and how that was an example of "Sharia law" in the United States......

Which of course just showed their ignorance of the multitude of 'dry' counties and cities in the United States that are 'dry' because of Christians passing anti-alcohol quoting the Bible.


----------



## Witchit

longknife said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago longknife would  have been warning Americans about the Jewish conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Who the hell are you to be telling anyone what I would be doing? I grew up in a household where my "aunts" and "uncles" were Jews and loved them equally. *
> 
> *My beliefs - although it's none of your business - is simple. You don't tell me how to live and I won't tell you the same.*
> 
> *My strenuous opposition to Islam is the very dogma that requires I believe their way or else face losing my freedoms - and life.*
Click to expand...


Truly? So you're fine with gay marriage, abortion, etc because it's nothing to do with you? That would be a relief. I truly wish there were more like you.


----------



## Witchit

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Flash

Witchit said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...



Funny but we don't discuss Cristian Domination when I go to church on Sunday.  We discuss things like love and forgiveness.

You should try going to church.  Then you wouldn't be so confused when discussing what Christians believe.


----------



## Witchit

Flash said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say Sharia Law was compatible with the US Constitution at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
Click to expand...


I was in the Assembly of God from 1972 for about thirty years. I call bullshit on your assertion.

Sarah Palin, Christian Dominionism and the Demonization of Islam

Yes, this article is almost eight years old and yes. The fringe right is trying very much hard to take over our government from the inside.

Thanks be to DJT, fine upstanding man that he is, y'all got a HUGE step up.


----------



## Witchit

Flash said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have little regard for any authoritarian monotheistic religions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus your 100% track record of defending Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama demanded that these Libtards defend Islam and like little weak minded assholes they complied.
Click to expand...


*Demonization* is the reinterpretation of polytheistic deities as evil, lying demons by other religions, generally monotheistic and henotheistic ones. The term has since been expanded to refer to any characterization of individuals, groups, or political bodies as evil.


----------



## Witchit

BasicHumanUnit said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> You boasted there was a time when the Melting Pot was considered a good thing.  I pointed out, that thanks to Jim Crow, it wasn't a fucking melting pot at all.
> 
> Yours/Mine?  What are you babbling about?  If your argument is that "yours" (whoever that is) are better than mine (whoever that is), don't try to be so wordy.  Just say, "I'm better than you", and then we can laugh while you sulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Crow only applied in Southern States.
> People like you keep insisting that ALL of America was a racist hell hole....and you continue that today
> 
> *Besides, you're a Democrat.....Those laws were made and enforced by DEMOCRATS YOU DUMB FUCKTARD !!!!*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Jim Crow laws* were state and local laws that enforced racial segregation in the Southern United States. Enacted by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures in the late 19th century after the Reconstruction period, these laws continued to be enforced until 1965. They mandated racial segregation in all public facilities in the states of the former Confederate States of America, starting in the 1870s and 1880s, and upheld by the United States Supreme Court's
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Typical that YOU PEOPLE (those as ignorant as yourself) preach what's best for the nation without a Fucking CLUE.
> 
> Your desire to disarm Americans is another blatant ignorance.
> 
> *You have clearly demonstrated you have absolutely NO CLUE what the intent of the 2nd Amendment is...or alternatively, in your quest for Authoritarian government, you would rather a Dictator.*
> 
> Take more Viagra and go back to dreaming of getting hard on's over Olivia and leave politics to people who know what they're talking about.
Click to expand...


*Who were conservatives at the time, you dumb fucktard!*


----------



## Witchit

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh...except the USA IS a "Christian" nation.....just like most of the ME is Islamic.
> 
> How many Islamic states are open to Christianity?
> How many Christian nations support women's rights as Christian nations do?
> 
> Your problem is you have it so good yet are clueless.
> If you are a woman and you like Sharia Law as much as you profess....why are you married to a Muslim and living in an Arab Muslim nation?
> 
> Is it maybe to..........push Islam on Americans?
Click to expand...


No, this is not a Christian nation.

Educate yourself.


----------



## Witchit

Flash said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but we don't discuss Cristian Domination when I go to church on Sunday.  We discuss things like love and forgiveness.
> 
> You should try going to church.  Then you wouldn't be so confused when discussing what Christians believe.
Click to expand...


Over thirty years. Three decades, first in the Assembly of God, and then a grace church.

Not any more. People like Steve Garrett are in churches these days. 

Watch the Christians on boards such as this and then tell me why anybody would want to follow in their footsteps.

"From the fullness of the heart the mouth speaks," right? Tell me what you're hearing. Tell me what of Christ's teachings are seen in the things these people are saying.


----------



## Flash

Witchit said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the Assembly of God from 1972 for about thirty years. I call bullshit on your assertion.
> 
> Sarah Palin, Christian Dominionism and the Demonization of Islam
> 
> Yes, this article is almost eight years old and yes. The fringe right is trying very much hard to take over our government from the inside.
> 
> Thanks be to DJT, fine upstanding man that he is, y'all got a HUGE step up.
Click to expand...



You stupid Moon Bats hate Christians nowadays because they are more mainstream America and don't vote for filthy ass Democrats.

You think Muslims are the cat's meow because your Negro President told you they were.


----------



## Witchit

Flash said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the Assembly of God from 1972 for about thirty years. I call bullshit on your assertion.
> 
> Sarah Palin, Christian Dominionism and the Demonization of Islam
> 
> Yes, this article is almost eight years old and yes. The fringe right is trying very much hard to take over our government from the inside.
> 
> Thanks be to DJT, fine upstanding man that he is, y'all got a HUGE step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats hate Christians nowadays because they are more mainstream America and don't vote for filthy ass Democrats.
> 
> You think Muslims are the cat's meow because your Negro President told you they were.
Click to expand...


There is no hate in my heart. Just disgust. Revulsion. You know, all the usual reactions to spiritual disease and death. 

I think they are because I pay attention. Do you think all whites are the same? All men are the same, all women are the same? All Christians are the same?

No? Then why are all Muslims the same.


----------



## miketx

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


Electing any muslim here is insane.


----------



## sparky

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO dumbass.....
> 
> They are concerned about AMERICA BECOMING THE MIDDLE EAST.
> 
> If you love it so much....MOVE THERE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America isn't becoming the Middle East, nor will it.  Your fears are unfounded and absurd.
Click to expand...


Israelization is rather apparent here

~S~


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Flash said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but we don't discuss Cristian Domination when I go to church on Sunday.  We discuss things like love and forgiveness.
> 
> You should try going to church.  Then you wouldn't be so confused when discussing what Christians believe.
Click to expand...

Hasty generalization logical fallacy. Because your church does not push Dominionism, it does not exist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Flash said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the Assembly of God from 1972 for about thirty years. I call bullshit on your assertion.
> 
> Sarah Palin, Christian Dominionism and the Demonization of Islam
> 
> Yes, this article is almost eight years old and yes. The fringe right is trying very much hard to take over our government from the inside.
> 
> Thanks be to DJT, fine upstanding man that he is, y'all got a HUGE step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats hate Christians nowadays because they are more mainstream America and don't vote for filthy ass Democrats.
> 
> You think Muslims are the cat's meow because your Negro President told you they were.
Click to expand...

I feel soy for you-well, almost. I may have to share the earth with your ilk, but I thank the Gods and Goddesses every day that I am not you.


----------



## Syriusly

Flash said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the Assembly of God from 1972 for about thirty years. I call bullshit on your assertion.
> 
> Sarah Palin, Christian Dominionism and the Demonization of Islam
> 
> Yes, this article is almost eight years old and yes. The fringe right is trying very much hard to take over our government from the inside.
> 
> Thanks be to DJT, fine upstanding man that he is, y'all got a HUGE step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because your Negro President told you they were.
Click to expand...


I edited the post down to the part that best identifies the poster.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the Assembly of God from 1972 for about thirty years. I call bullshit on your assertion.
> 
> Sarah Palin, Christian Dominionism and the Demonization of Islam
> 
> Yes, this article is almost eight years old and yes. The fringe right is trying very much hard to take over our government from the inside.
> 
> Thanks be to DJT, fine upstanding man that he is, y'all got a HUGE step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats hate Christians nowadays because they are more mainstream America and don't vote for filthy ass Democrats.
> 
> You think Muslims are the cat's meow because your Negro President told you they were.
Click to expand...

Well....lookie here.....we got us one of them there christians....talking christian-like talk.


----------



## Syriusly

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.
> 
> But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was in the Assembly of God from 1972 for about thirty years. I call bullshit on your assertion.
> 
> Sarah Palin, Christian Dominionism and the Demonization of Islam
> 
> Yes, this article is almost eight years old and yes. The fringe right is trying very much hard to take over our government from the inside.
> 
> Thanks be to DJT, fine upstanding man that he is, y'all got a HUGE step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid Moon Bats hate Christians nowadays because they are more mainstream America and don't vote for filthy ass Democrats.
> 
> You think Muslims are the cat's meow because your Negro President told you they were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well....lookie here.....we got us one of them there christians....talking christian-like talk.
Click to expand...

I think I have a picture of Flash here.....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Witchit said:


> Are you fucking kidding me!? "Who founded this nation???" The people who were escaping from the Church of England, seeking religious freedom.
> Good lord, pick up a history book ffs.



Missy Miserable.....

You just made my point......

Church of England.....you know as in the CHRISTIAN GOD !!!!

Whaddya think the early settler were?  Buddhists?

For GODS SAKE !!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Syriusly said:


> Well....lookie here.....we got us one of them there christians....talking christian-like talk.


I think I have a picture of Flash here.....





[/QUOTE]

*Doesn't get much more photoshopped than that.*

*But I'm sure you ate the worm hook line and sinker like a good little Guppy.*

*ATTA BOY!!!*

*They could post an image of a crowd watching Hitler drive a Corvette into a crowd of Jews and you'd post it right on que as "evidence"*

*LMAO*


----------



## Witchit

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me!? "Who founded this nation???" The people who were escaping from the Church of England, seeking religious freedom.
> Good lord, pick up a history book ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy Miserable.....
> 
> You just made my point......
> 
> Church of England.....you know as in the CHRISTIAN GOD !!!!
> 
> Whaddya think the early settler were?  Buddhists?
> 
> For GODS SAKE !!!
Click to expand...


Christ. THEY ESCAPED THAT CHURCH. THEY LEFT FOR FREEDOM OF RELIGION.

Surely you can't possibly be this stupid. It must be willful ignorance.


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....lookie here.....we got us one of them there christians....talking christian-like talk.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a picture of Flash here.....
Click to expand...


*Doesn't get much more photoshopped than that.*

*But I'm sure you ate the worm hook line and sinker like a good little Guppy.*

*ATTA BOY!!!*

*They could post an image of a crowd watching Hitler drive a Corvette into a crowd of Jews and you'd post it right on que as "evidence"*

*LMAO*[/QUOTE]
Y_ou think Muslims are the cat's meow because your Negro President told you they _were.

The evidence are Flash's own words.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Incriminated Buy Theory "*

** Differences Inn Kneed Of Redress ** 



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Muslims who would try to implement Sharia Law  if they got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support christians who try to implement christian sharia law if they get elected?   Did you vote for Pence for VP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as Christian Sharia Law you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're  right. It's called Christian Dominionism. Look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.  Christians gave up the idea of domination a few hundred years ago.  If you actually attend a Christian church you would know things like that.  But of course if you want to be an asshole and have that hate Christian fantasy then by all means have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really Sparky?? Never head of David Barton?? Christian Dominionism-The Real Threat to Our Secular Government
Click to expand...

You have perhaps been exposed to this , before . 

The genetic religion of torahnism only applies within israel , just as the genetic religion of qurayshism only applies within hejaz , whereas outside of either city state non nomianism ( antinomianism ) should be prefaced .   

Any dominionist seeking nomian public policy based upon torahnism should be directed to emigrate to israel , just as any fictional ishmaelism seeking public policy based upon qurayshism should be directed to emigrate to hejaz . 

Of most concerning is a failure to clarify that non aggression principles is a foundation for individual liberty , rather than nomian invocations lauding democracy for its tyranny by majority , as at risk in democracy is that number translate into votes and public policy .

Quite simply , antinomianism is a key term which incriminates those claiming to be christians , whereas antinomianism is far removed from torahnism , just as it is far removed from qurayshism or fictional ishmaelism .   

Adherents of torahnism believe that the 613 mitzvot are self incumbent upon themselves and bounded to the city state of israel , whereas adherents of fictional ishmaelism believe emphatically that qurayshism applies to everyone and is unbounded to the city state of hejaz .

In paradoxical terms , according to antinomainism , an evaluation of a perfected state of mammon kind stipulates that all written laws be removed from society , by extending a premise that by no name will one invoke pretenses of a law , not by mu sah , not by mu ham mad , not be pretenses of any ineffable deity .

A deduction of antinomianism is that supposed christians are expected to maintain several perceptions : " They may extol behavior it decries contrary with the perpetuity of mammon kind and the perfection of hue mammon states . " , " They must offer forgiveness for any violation of its admonitions . " , " They are to offer support for the satiety of others to fulfill their espoused state of hue mammon perfection . " ; and , they are to abide by those perceptions without invoking public policy to enforce compliance with their expected practices of faith , else relieve their obligations to their faith .


----------



## Coyote

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have a Constitution that protects against that kind of extremism.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  And it's withstood over 200 years of challenges - intact.  No other country can say the same.  It's hard as hell to amend it - I read somewhere that something like 99% of attempted amendments fail.  It's truly a document to be proud of and it protects our rights.


----------



## rightwinger

Why only ninety?


----------



## Coyote

rightwinger said:


> Why only ninety?


----------



## Syriusly

Coyote said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have a Constitution that protects against that kind of extremism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  And it's withstood over 200 years of challenges - intact.  No other country can say the same.  It's hard as hell to amend it - I read somewhere that something like 99% of attempted amendments fail.  It's truly a document to be proud of and it protects our rights.
Click to expand...


Even with our Constitution- the rights of religious minorities here in the United States have been tested. Look what happened to the Mormons? To a lesser extent the Jews and the Catholics. 

Which is why I take attacks on any one religious group- by members of the dominant religious group seriously.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Tilly said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
Click to expand...

And we all know just how much you care about gays, and  trans   You just hate Muslims just a little more and  dishonestly use GBT issues to attack them when you do not give a shit,and are, in fact hostile to LGBT people


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
Click to expand...


The easiest one is gay people and marriage. 

Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Loitering And Waiting To Entreat Megalomaniac Hysteria Inspired From Supremacist Demagogues "*

** His Bah Means Disregarding Yearn Beliefs **



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is incorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we all know just how much you care about gays, and  trans   You just hate Muslims just a little more and  dishonestly use GBT issues to attack them when you do not give a shit,and are, in fact hostile to LGBT people
Click to expand...

Whether or not such accusations are true , they are irrelevant in light of the left having a split mind in the following regard . 

The left mind is split between defending the benevolent and defenseless , and also remaining intolerant to instigators of intolerance .  

The left cannot discern between those invoking self defense against the doctrine of fictional ishmaelism and against it tenets granting credence to provocateurs for intolerance including violence whenever superior , and the defense of fictional ishmaelism adherents as benevolent and defenseless by preposterous virtue of some minority status .

Indeed , the left chooses to tout that us constitution assures fictional ishmaelism adherents are not defenseless , but assuredly the fictional ishmaelism doctrine is not benevolent towards individual liberty , as it lauds for hisbah through democracy as tyranny by majority , even including passive advocacy for violence as according to its doctrine , whenever they are superior .


----------



## Syriusly

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> n NBC ?  How Muslim Groups, Scholars Have Been Fighting ISIS
> On ABC?   Are Muslims speaking out against terrorism? You bet they are
> On CNN?  American Muslims denounce Orlando shooting, extremism - CNN
> On Fox News?  What a shock! What Fox Won't Show You: Muslim Leaders Are Condemning The Paris Terror Attack
> Fox figures have falsely suggested the Muslim community has not condemned the terror attack on the satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo in Paris, France despite the fact that Muslim leaders, advocacy groups and organizations, and leaders of Arab states have roundly denounced the attacks -- a fact that Fox reported on its website, but left off air.
> 
> For a broader list of Muslims condemning Islamic terrorism- here you go
> 
> Muslims Condemn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a decent post with content.
> Thanks, I'm reading these stories and I hope this is an indication of the position of most American Muslims.
Click to expand...

Took me all of a minute to find those links.

Just pointing out- I provided content- you just said it didn't exist. Without even looking.


----------



## longknife

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe there should be a religious test for running for political office in the U.S.   That's not a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I  believe the ultimate test is the Oath of Office.*
> 
> “I, AB, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; *that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same;* that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God.”
> 
> *Anyone who professes faith in Islam is unable to fully and faithfully carry out that oath. Therefore, they are ineligible to hold such an office.*
> 
> *Too difficult for you to understand?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Muslims in America take that office just the same as Christians in America.
> 
> Only bigots like yourself- sounding just like the bigots who claimed that any Catholic in America would hold the Pope before the Constitution- will continue in the great tradition of religious bigotry in America.
> 
> Congrats for joining a long line of religious bigots in America.
Click to expand...


*"Religious bigotry" is nothing more than a Progressive catchphrase to cover the truth that being opposed to Islam is actually Realistic Self-Preservation.*


----------



## longknife

Syriusly said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 years ago longknife would  have been warning Americans about the Jewish conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Who the hell are you to be telling anyone what I would be doing? I grew up in a household where my "aunts" and "uncles" were Jews and loved them equally. *
> 
> *My beliefs - although it's none of your business - is simple. You don't tell me how to live and I won't tell you the same.*
> 
> *My strenuous opposition to Islam is the very dogma that requires I believe their way or else face losing my freedoms - and life.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me which American Muslim has been forcing you to believe in Islam?
> 
> Your bigotry is no different than the asshole anti-semites who spewed the blood libel lies about the Jews. No different than the asshole religious bigots who spread lies about Kennedy putting the Pope before the country.
> 
> Who the hell am I tell you that you are a bigot?
> 
> An American who believes in the principles of the Constitution and religious freedom in America.  If you can't handle someone pointing out your bigotry- I really don't care.
Click to expand...


*Prove to me that Islam IS NOT a political imperative and I will concede it just might fall under Freedom of Religion - which is actually NOT in the Constitution.*


----------



## JoeB131

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> As if the Muslim world sat placidly by...spare me.



No, they are doing EXACTLY what anyone would do when a bunch of foreigners invade their country.  

So let's try "not invading their countries" for a change.


----------



## Desperado

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
Click to expand...

Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
Click to expand...


The whole principle of Human Rights....


----------



## Desperado

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole principle of Human Rights....
Click to expand...

BS


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole principle of Human Rights....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not going to explain something as basic as Human Rights to someone who can't even use words in a post.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Loitering And Waiting To Entreat Megalomaniac Hysteria Inspired From Supremacist Demagogues "*
> 
> ** His Bah Means Disregarding Yearn Beliefs **
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is incorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we all know just how much you care about gays, and  trans   You just hate Muslims just a little more and  dishonestly use GBT issues to attack them when you do not give a shit,and are, in fact hostile to LGBT people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not such accusations are true , they are irrelevant in light of the left having a split mind in the following regard .
> 
> The left mind is split between defending the benevolent and defenseless , and also remaining intolerant to instigators of intolerance .
> 
> The left cannot discern between those invoking self defense against the doctrine of fictional ishmaelism and against it tenets granting credence to provocateurs for intolerance including violence whenever superior , and the defense of fictional ishmaelism adherents as benevolent and defenseless by preposterous virtue of some minority status .
> 
> Indeed , the left chooses to tout that us constitution assures fictional ishmaelism adherents are not defenseless , but assuredly the fictional ishmaelism doctrine is not benevolent towards individual liberty , as it lauds for hisbah through democracy as tyranny by majority , even including passive advocacy for violence as according to its doctrine , whenever they are superior .
Click to expand...


If I'm translating this convoluted gibberish correctly, you are, in effect calling us hypocrites for supporting LGBT rights while also advocating for Muslims.   Whether or not all Muslims are hostile to LGBT people- and I don't believe that they are - you are perpetrating an egregious logical fallacy as follows:



> _tu quoque_ (To kwok we )(Latin for "you, too" or "you, also") or the appeal to hypocrisy, is a logical fallacy that *attempts to discredit the opponent's position by asserting the opponent's failure to act consistently in accordance with that position;* it attempts to show that a criticism or objection applies equally to the person making it. *This dismisses someone's point of view based on criticism of the person's inconsistency and not the position presented whereas a person's inconsistency should not discredit the position. *Thus, it is a form of the ad hominem argument. To clarify, although the person being attacked might indeed be acting inconsistently or hypocritically, this does not invalidate their argument."


----------



## longknife

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole principle of Human Rights....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not going to explain something as basic as Human Rights to someone who can't even use words in a post.
Click to expand...


*Please show us ANYWHERE in the constitution where it says Human Rights.*


----------



## frigidweirdo

longknife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole principle of Human Rights....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not going to explain something as basic as Human Rights to someone who can't even use words in a post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Please show us ANYWHERE in the constitution where it says Human Rights.*
Click to expand...


You want me to show you where there are human rights in the Constitution?

Are you that fucking ignorant of the US Constitution? 

Do you also want me to show you where it say "We" in the Constitution?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JoeB131 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the Muslim world sat placidly by...spare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are doing EXACTLY what anyone would do when a bunch of foreigners invade their country.
> 
> So let's try "not invading their countries" for a change.
Click to expand...

The Muslim world is a direct result of  Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the Muslim world sat placidly by...spare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are doing EXACTLY what anyone would do when a bunch of foreigners invade their country.
> 
> So let's try "not invading their countries" for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim world is a direct result of  Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.
Click to expand...


The Crusades weren't fought in Europe, although cross-wearing European Christians were the aggressors.


----------



## longknife

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole principle of Human Rights....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not going to explain something as basic as Human Rights to someone who can't even use words in a post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Please show us ANYWHERE in the constitution where it says Human Rights.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to show you where there are human rights in the Constitution?
> 
> Are you that fucking ignorant of the US Constitution?
> 
> Do you also want me to show you where it say "We" in the Constitution?
Click to expand...


*I would love to have you clearly point out where Human Rights are included in the constitution.*

*What the hell does "We the people" have to do with your convoluted concept?*


----------



## frigidweirdo

longknife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole principle of Human Rights....
> 
> 
> 
> BS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not going to explain something as basic as Human Rights to someone who can't even use words in a post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Please show us ANYWHERE in the constitution where it says Human Rights.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to show you where there are human rights in the Constitution?
> 
> Are you that fucking ignorant of the US Constitution?
> 
> Do you also want me to show you where it say "We" in the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I would love to have you clearly point out where Human Rights are included in the constitution.*
> 
> *What the hell does "We the people" have to do with your convoluted concept?*
Click to expand...


Fucking hell.

Human Rights started their process towards acceptance with the Magna Carta in the UK in 1215. 

By the 17th Century they were developing more along the lines of what we know today. John Locke was a prominent philosopher and had them down as something like "life, liberty and estate" 

In 1689 the English Bill of Rights came into being. It didn't grant rights, or assume rights or however you wish to see rights as existing in the sense that they exist today, they were more for the richer sections of society. 

The English Bill of Rights, like the Magna Carta before it, were power plays by people against the Monarch of England. 

Some of the ideas in the English Bill of Rights were adapted by the US Constitution in 1791. 

First Amendment:

"it is the right of the subjects to petition the king"

"the freedom of speech and debates or proceedings in Parliament ought not to be impeached or questioned in any court or place out of Parliament;"

Second Amendment

"Protestants may have arms for their defence suitable to their conditions and as allowed by law;"

Fifth Amendment

""excessive bail ought not to be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted;"

For example. 

In the Americas the people wanted to take more power away from the King of England, and when they finally gained freedom these ideas were at the fore of politics. 

The protection of such rights became the Bill of Rights. 

Is this enough of a History lesson for you?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Desperado said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
Click to expand...


If a single group is singled out for exclusion, it violates the equal protection clause.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Abuse Of Terms Through Undisclosed Meaning "*

** Bifurcated Unresolved Inner Conflict ** 



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *" Loitering And Waiting To Entreat Megalomaniac Hysteria Inspired From Supremacist Demagogues "*
> ** His Bah Means Disregarding Yearn Beliefs **
> Whether or not such accusations are true , they are irrelevant in light of the left having a split mind in the following regard .
> The left mind is split between defending the benevolent and defenseless , and also remaining intolerant to instigators of intolerance .
> The left cannot discern between those invoking self defense against the doctrine of fictional ishmaelism and against it tenets granting credence to provocateurs for intolerance including violence whenever superior , and the defense of fictional ishmaelism adherents as benevolent and defenseless by preposterous virtue of some minority status .
> Indeed , the left chooses to tout that us constitution assures fictional ishmaelism adherents are not defenseless , but assuredly the fictional ishmaelism doctrine is not benevolent towards individual liberty , as it lauds for hisbah through democracy as tyranny by majority , even including passive advocacy for violence as according to its doctrine , whenever they are superior .
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm translating this convoluted gibberish correctly, you are, in effect calling us hypocrites for supporting LGBT rights while also advocating for Muslims.   Whether or not all Muslims are hostile to LGBT people- and I don't believe that they are - you are perpetrating an egregious logical fallacy as follows:
Click to expand...

The left was not being called hypocrites directly for being tolerant of intolerance which  cannot be extricated from the fictional ishmaelism doctrine , as hypocrisy is much more closely related to an intentional act .  

The left has a split mind meaning that it is incapable of identifying fictional ishmaelism as an abhorration , as not benevolent , because it cannot over ride its objective ignorance to grant the fictional ishmaelism status as defenseless and benevolent by virtue of them being a minority .

It would be synonymous with a belief from the left that ku klux klan should be defended based upon minority status as not all of them are willing to commit violence although their ideology is separatist , sectarian , supremacist and intolerant by doctrine . 

Consider how the militant megalomaniac mu ham madd focused in on the general disposition of people as peaceful and passive to foment them to aggression . 



> 2:194. [Fighting in] the sacred month is for [aggression committed in] the sacred month, and for [all] violations is legal retribution. So whoever has assaulted you, then assault him in the same way that he has assaulted you. And fear God and know that God is with those who fear Him.
> 
> *2:216. Fighting has been enjoined upon you while it is hateful to you. But perhaps you hate a thing and it is good for you; and perhaps you love a thing and it is bad for you. And God knows, while you know not.*
> 
> 2:217. They ask you about the sacred month - about fighting therein. Say, “Fighting therein is great [sin], but averting [people] from the way of God and disbelief in Him and [preventing access to] al-Masjid al-Harām and the expulsion of its people therefrom are greater [evil] in the sight of God. And fitnah is greater than killing.” And they will continue to fight you until they turn you back from your religion if they are able. And whoever of you reverts from his religion [to disbelief] and dies while he is a disbeliever - for those, their deeds have become worthless in this world and the Hereafter, and those are the
> companions of the Fire; they will abide therein eternally.
> 
> 2:278 O you who have believed, fear God and give up what remains [due to you] of interest, if you should be believers.
> 
> 2:279 And if you do not, then be informed of a war [against you] from God and His Messenger. But if you repent, you may have your principal - [thus] you do no wrong, nor are you wronged.



Assuming you have read the excerpts from surah 2 that in part addresses ramadan , where their adherents are told to fight those who fight them only for that month when otherwise the hate speech militant manifesto of surah 9 prevails that was written 113th out of 114 in chronology and is the basis for 1400 years to instigate aggression by doctrine , where otherwise the fictional ishmaelism adherent forwards ram a dan as a time to reflect on commitments and their sheeple do not disclose and perhaps do not understand the actual implications , * such that , why would any non believer celebrate eid al fitter , which is an end to a temporary armistice ?*


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

joaquinmiller said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the Muslim world sat placidly by...spare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are doing EXACTLY what anyone would do when a bunch of foreigners invade their country.
> 
> So let's try "not invading their countries" for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim world is a direct result of  Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Crusades weren't fought in Europe, although cross-wearing European Christians were the aggressors.
Click to expand...

Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF  do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world? 
Do you understand the sheer numbers that were murdered in the forst 500 years of Islam? Do you understand the sheer scope of the Islamic slave trade over the centuries? 
Crusades..'thumbs vag' Crusades....muh crusades.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the Muslim world sat placidly by...spare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are doing EXACTLY what anyone would do when a bunch of foreigners invade their country.
> 
> So let's try "not invading their countries" for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim world is a direct result of  Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Crusades weren't fought in Europe, although cross-wearing European Christians were the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF  do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?
> Do you understand the sheer numbers that were murdered in the forst 500 years of Islam? Do you understand the sheer scope of the Islamic slave trade over the centuries?
> Crusades..'thumbs vag' Crusades....muh crusades.
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.


----------



## Desperado

joaquinmiller said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a single group is singled out for exclusion, it violates the equal protection clause.
Click to expand...


The Equal Protection Clause of the 14th Amendment *prohibits states* from denying any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the law. The 14th Amendment is not by its terms applicable to the federal government.
It prohibits states not *bakeries* from denying any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the law. In other words it is a law for the states to obey


----------



## Synthaholic

longknife said:


> More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year


You brought this on with your extreme politics. Now let’s see how many we Liberals can get elected!


----------



## joaquinmiller

Desperado said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a single group is singled out for exclusion, it violates the equal protection clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Equal Protection Clause of the 14th Amendment *prohibits states* from denying any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the law. The 14th Amendment is not by its terms applicable to the federal government.
> It prohibits states not backeries from denying any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the law
Click to expand...


And applies to businesses licensed by the State(s).   If you're talking about an unlicensed Granny working out of her kitchen, no sweat.   To test your position, ask if it would be illegal to deny service to potential black customers, or Jewish customers.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we all know just how much you care about gays, and  trans   You just hate Muslims just a little more and  dishonestly use GBT issues to attack them when you do not give a shit,and are, in fact hostile to LGBT people
Click to expand...



Let's see if I've got this right.

You support those who throw gays off of rooftops, and Tilly has never said anything against gay people, therefore SHE is the one supporting homophobia?

 We certainly do live in an Orwellian world, here, folks.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Abuse Of Terms Through Undisclosed Meaning "*
> 
> ** Bifurcated Unresolved Inner Conflict **
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *" Loitering And Waiting To Entreat Megalomaniac Hysteria Inspired From Supremacist Demagogues "
> * His Bah Means Disregarding Yearn Beliefs **
> Whether or not such accusations are true , they are irrelevant in light of the left having a split mind in the following regard .
> The left mind is split between defending the benevolent and defenseless , and also remaining intolerant to instigators of intolerance .
> The left cannot discern between those invoking self defense against the doctrine of fictional ishmaelism and against it tenets granting credence to provocateurs for intolerance including violence whenever superior , and the defense of fictional ishmaelism adherents as benevolent and defenseless by preposterous virtue of some minority status .
> Indeed , the left chooses to tout that us constitution assures fictional ishmaelism adherents are not defenseless , but assuredly the fictional ishmaelism doctrine is not benevolent towards individual liberty , as it lauds for hisbah through democracy as tyranny by majority , even including passive advocacy for violence as according to its doctrine , whenever they are superior .
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm translating this convoluted gibberish correctly, you are, in effect calling us hypocrites for supporting LGBT rights while also advocating for Muslims.   Whether or not all Muslims are hostile to LGBT people- and I don't believe that they are - you are perpetrating an egregious logical fallacy as follows:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left was not being called hypocrites directly for being tolerant of intolerance which  cannot be extricated from the fictional ishmaelism doctrine , as hypocrisy is much more closely related to an intentional act .
> 
> The left has a split mind meaning that it is incapable of identifying fictional ishmaelism as an abhorration , as not benevolent , because it cannot over ride its objective ignorance to grant the fictional ishmaelism status as defenseless and benevolent by virtue of them being a minority .
> 
> It would be synonymous with a belief from the left that ku klux klan should be defended based upon minority status as not all of them are willing to commit violence although their ideology is separatist , sectarian , supremacist and intolerant by doctrine .
> 
> Consider how the militant megalomaniac mu ham madd focused in on the general disposition of people as peaceful and passive to foment them to aggression .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:194. [Fighting in] the sacred month is for [aggression committed in] the sacred month, and for [all] violations is legal retribution. So whoever has assaulted you, then assault him in the same way that he has assaulted you. And fear God and know that God is with those who fear Him.
> 
> *2:216. Fighting has been enjoined upon you while it is hateful to you. But perhaps you hate a thing and it is good for you; and perhaps you love a thing and it is bad for you. And God knows, while you know not.*
> 
> 2:217. They ask you about the sacred month - about fighting therein. Say, “Fighting therein is great [sin], but averting [people] from the way of God and disbelief in Him and [preventing access to] al-Masjid al-Harām and the expulsion of its people therefrom are greater [evil] in the sight of God. And fitnah is greater than killing.” And they will continue to fight you until they turn you back from your religion if they are able. And whoever of you reverts from his religion [to disbelief] and dies while he is a disbeliever - for those, their deeds have become worthless in this world and the Hereafter, and those are the
> companions of the Fire; they will abide therein eternally.
> 
> 2:278 O you who have believed, fear God and give up what remains [due to you] of interest, if you should be believers.
> 
> 2:279 And if you do not, then be informed of a war [against you] from God and His Messenger. But if you repent, you may have your principal - [thus] you do no wrong, nor are you wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming you have read the excerpts from surah 2 that in part addresses ramadan , where their adherents are told to fight those who fight them only for that month when otherwise the hate speech militant manifesto of surah 9 prevails that was written 113th out of 114 in chronology and is the basis for 1400 years to instigate aggression by doctrine , where otherwise the fictional ishmaelism adherent forwards ram a dan as a time to reflect on commitments and their sheeple do not disclose and perhaps do not understand the actual implications , * such that , why would any non believer celebrate eid al fitter , which is an end to a temporary armistice ?*
Click to expand...

Clearly we are not speaking the same language. Spare me the biblical blather and horseshit about the left's mind.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Synthaholic said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year
> 
> 
> 
> You brought this on with your extreme politics. Now let’s see how many we Liberals can get elected!
Click to expand...

 You are a regressive, not a liberal.

If you were liberal, you would oppose the very least liberal ideology on the planet rather than supporting it as you are doing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump




Sharia here we come...


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Fictional Ishmaelism Angst For Failing To Conquer Europe "*

** Vernacular of Historical Blubbering **



joaquinmiller said:


> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.


Fictional ishmaelism had been running amok for 400 years prior to the first crusade .  

As martin luther related , a war in the name of christianity is antithetical , even though lords and kings may implement a military to secure the freedom of their peoples .

In contrast , war in the name of fictional ishmaelism is expected . 



> 47:4 So when you meet those who disbelieve [in battle], strike [their] necks until, when you have inflicted slaughter upon them, then secure their bonds, and either [confer] favor afterwards or ransom [them] until the war lays down its burdens. That [is the command]. *And if God had willed, He could have taken vengeance upon them [Himself], but [He ordered armed struggle] to test some of you by means of others.* And those who are killed in the cause of God - never will He waste their deeds.
> 
> 47:11 That is because *God is the protector of those who have believed and because the disbelievers have no protector.*
> 
> 47:35 So *do not weaken and call for peace while you are superior*; and God is with you and will never deprive you of [the reward of] your deeds.



Crusades - Wikipedia


> *In 1095,* Pope Urban II called for the First Crusade in a sermon at the Council of Clermont. He encouraged military support for the Byzantine Empire and its Emperor, Alexios I, who needed reinforcements for his conflict with westward migrating Turks colonizing Anatolia.


----------



## Uncensored2008

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninety?
> 
> Out of how many?
> 
> A warning that people in America are free to practice their religion legally?
> 
> Why do you think they're going to the Democrats? Probably because they know what the Republicans are, warmongers.
Click to expand...


Believe it or not Comrade, it is still legal to refuse to vote for a Muslim, and to campaign against Muslims.

When you win your war against the 1st Amendment, you'll change that.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dogmaphobe said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year
> 
> 
> 
> You brought this on with your extreme politics. Now let’s see how many we Liberals can get elected!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a regressive, not a liberal.
> 
> If you were liberal, you would oppose the very least liberal ideology on the planet rather than supporting it as you are doing.
Click to expand...

You misunderstand. This is all about pissing off the other side, no matter if it hurts America or not.

Isn’t that the lesson you wingnuts have been trying to teach us since the tea party retards?

Now, where can I donate to one of these Muslim candidates?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Good grief.  Anybody remember when the right had it's panties in a twist over electing CATHOLICS to office?  Claims about loyalty to Pope over country?
> 
> Some things never change.




Good grief, remember when the Catholics flew jet liners into sky scrapers?

Muslims have far more in common with Nazis than they do with Catholics.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Good for them.  The more variety the better.




Allahu Akbar indeed.

The enemy of America is the friend of the democrat.

Actually, the enemy of America IS the democrat.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Fictional Ishmaelism Angst For Failing To Conquer Europe "*
> 
> ** Vernacular of Historical Blubbering **
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> Fictional ishmaelism had been running amok for 400 years prior to the first crusade .
> 
> As martin luther related , a war in the name of christianity is antithetical , even though lords and kings may implement a military to secure the freedom of their peoples .
> 
> In contrast , war in the name of fictional ishmaelism is expected .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47:4 So when you meet those who disbelieve [in battle], strike [their] necks until, when you have inflicted slaughter upon them, then secure their bonds, and either [confer] favor afterwards or ransom [them] until the war lays down its burdens. That [is the command]. *And if God had willed, He could have taken vengeance upon them [Himself], but [He ordered armed struggle] to test some of you by means of others.* And those who are killed in the cause of God - never will He waste their deeds.
> 
> 47:11 That is because *God is the protector of those who have believed and because the disbelievers have no protector.*
> 
> 47:35 So *do not weaken and call for peace while you are superior*; and God is with you and will never deprive you of [the reward of] your deeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crusades - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> *In 1095,* Pope Urban II called for the First Crusade in a sermon at the Council of Clermont. He encouraged military support for the Byzantine Empire and its Emperor, Alexios I, who needed reinforcements for his conflict with westward migrating Turks colonizing Anatolia.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did Pope Urban say, paraphrasing, "we're fighting them over there, so we don't have to fight them here"?


----------



## ptbw forever

frigidweirdo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Confederate flag wavers are compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> The Confederacy which wanted to leave the union, is compatible with the union it wanted to leave?
> 
> The Confederacy which was full of racism is compatible with a Constitution based on equality under the law and equal rights for all regardless of skin color.
> 
> BULLSHIT.
Click to expand...

That is why they seceded, moron.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Dull Response "*

** Unread Poorly Informed Objective While Ignorant **



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Clearly we are not speaking the same language. Spare me the biblical blather and horseshit about the left's mind.


What biblical blather , those are citations from the qurayn .

The torah only applies within israel and thus any directives to implement its religious polity through violence are limited in that scope . 

In contrast , every adherent of fictional ishmaelism believes that the qurayn applies to everyone , everywhere , and the directives to implement its religious polity through violence are not limited in scope to hejaz , cannot be extricated from the doctrine , and are expected to be applied whenever they are superior .


----------



## Uncensored2008

Desperado said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
Click to expand...



Yes, but then the democrat party is incompatible with the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Synthaholic said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year
> 
> 
> 
> You brought this on with your extreme politics. Now let’s see how many we Liberals can get elected!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a regressive, not a liberal.
> 
> If you were liberal, you would oppose the very least liberal ideology on the planet rather than supporting it as you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstand. This is all about pissing off the other side, no matter if it hurts America or not.
> 
> Isn’t that the lesson you wingnuts have been trying to teach us since the tea party retards?
> 
> Now, where can I donate to one of these Muslim candidates?
Click to expand...


I'm not a wingnut.

I'm an independent.

The difference between the two of us is that I am intelligent and well educated whereas you are just a mindless little hack.


----------



## ptbw forever

Nosmo King said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
Click to expand...

Too bad we actually have real world examples of this and you are just paranoid about the non-existent "Islamophobia"...


----------



## ptbw forever

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must remember that Islam is not a religion,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's just like Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK does not have our Constitution.
Click to expand...

The Constitution isn't a magical shield that protects us from Sharia law.

Obviously Democrats don't care about the Constitution anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008

joaquinmiller said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!   Now you are saying that Sharia Law is compatible with the US Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a single group is singled out for exclusion, it violates the equal protection clause.
Click to expand...



Such as the way you Maoists single out Christians for exclusion and persecution by government?


----------



## Synthaholic

Dogmaphobe said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year
> 
> 
> 
> You brought this on with your extreme politics. Now let’s see how many we Liberals can get elected!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a regressive, not a liberal.
> 
> If you were liberal, you would oppose the very least liberal ideology on the planet rather than supporting it as you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstand. This is all about pissing off the other side, no matter if it hurts America or not.
> 
> Isn’t that the lesson you wingnuts have been trying to teach us since the tea party retards?
> 
> Now, where can I donate to one of these Muslim candidates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a wingnut.
> 
> I'm an independent.
> 
> The difference between the two of us is that I am intelligent and well educated whereas you are just a mindless little hack.
Click to expand...

No, you’re a wingnut.


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should muslims be republicans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are actually pretty conservative...but, the Republicans might treat them like they did the Log Cabin Republican group....
Click to expand...

Or maybe foreign conservatives stand to gain a lot from siding with traitorous left wing parties....


----------



## Synthaholic

ptbw forever said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must remember that Islam is not a religion,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's just like Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK does not have our Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution isn't a magical shield that protects us from Sharia law.
> 
> Obviously Democrats don't care about the Constitution anyway.
Click to expand...

Coming from a Trumpanzee, this means nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

joaquinmiller said:


> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.



Are you trying to say that Muslim hoards didn't invade Spain, France, Turkey, the Baltics, and threaten Rome?

Maybe you were thinking that the West has a duty to lay down and die to appease the greater Caliphate?

Or are you thinking your Beloved Islam has given up slavery at this point?  It hasn't.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Uncensored2008 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a single group is singled out for exclusion, it violates the equal protection clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such as the way you Maoists single out Christians for exclusion and persecution by government?
Click to expand...


Sell stupid somewhere else.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Synthaholic said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year
> 
> 
> 
> You brought this on with your extreme politics. Now let’s see how many we Liberals can get elected!
Click to expand...



You think Islamicists are "liberal?"



You Stalinists are some DUMB motherfuckers.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

ptbw forever said:


> The Constitution isn't a magical shield that protects us from Sharia law.
> 
> Obviously Democrats don't care about the Constitution anyway.



Actually, yeah, it does.  That whole separation of church and state thing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

joaquinmiller said:


> [
> Sell stupid somewhere else.



Where would you like me to sell you?

I take it you are an Iranian agent? Hence you are Shi'ite. Do you plan to invade Saudi Arabia and take possession of Mecca and the Idol? If you Iranians hold the Idol, then you will be the True Caliphate, right? Allah lives in the Idol, which is why you primitive monkeys bow to the Idol 5 times each day.


----------



## ptbw forever

jillian said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any call for religious law period is "too much" but there's nuts all over who call for the weirdest shit.  What are you going to do, shoot them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO FOUNDED THIS NATION?  WHAT RELIGION WERE THEY?????
> 
> THOSE are the people who gave you freedom.   Those are the people who offered you the life you have today.
> 
> SHOW SOME APPRECIATION you entitlement sucking INGRATE !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean desists who separated church and state? those people?
> 
> or do you mean the freedom lovers who owned slaves and didn't let women vote?
> 
> because they were both, because of the age they lived in.
> 
> but they weren't alt right loons.
Click to expand...

You mean DEISTS as in JUST Jefferson and nobody else?

Rich people generally owned slaves back then, and they were also generally the only people voting.

There was no such thing as any political ideology other than alt-right back then. Pro-white 100% across the spectrum(similar to how both Democrats and Republicans worship Jews today).


----------



## ptbw forever

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution isn't a magical shield that protects us from Sharia law.
> 
> Obviously Democrats don't care about the Constitution anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yeah, it does.  That whole separation of church and state thing.
Click to expand...

Like the Canadian Constitutional Articles specifically outlawed govt health care.....

The separation of church and state doesn't actually exist btw. It was simply the ramblings of Jefferson who ultimately lost.


----------



## ptbw forever

Synthaholic said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year
> 
> 
> 
> You brought this on with your extreme politics. Now let’s see how many we Liberals can get elected!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a regressive, not a liberal.
> 
> If you were liberal, you would oppose the very least liberal ideology on the planet rather than supporting it as you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misunderstand. This is all about pissing off the other side, no matter if it hurts America or not.
> 
> Isn’t that the lesson you wingnuts have been trying to teach us since the tea party retards?
> 
> Now, where can I donate to one of these Muslim candidates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a wingnut.
> 
> I'm an independent.
> 
> The difference between the two of us is that I am intelligent and well educated whereas you are just a mindless little hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you’re a wingnut.
Click to expand...

And you are just a nut.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

ptbw forever said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution isn't a magical shield that protects us from Sharia law.
> 
> Obviously Democrats don't care about the Constitution anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yeah, it does.  That whole separation of church and state thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Canadian Constitutional Articles specifically outlawed govt health care.....
> 
> The separation of church and state doesn't actually exist btw. It was simply the ramblings of Jefferson who ultimately lost.
Click to expand...


While I agree with you on that point, SCOTUS and every court below them has stated otherwise.  It's established law now.  Whether or not it should be is a whole other discussion.


----------



## ptbw forever

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution isn't a magical shield that protects us from Sharia law.
> 
> Obviously Democrats don't care about the Constitution anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yeah, it does.  That whole separation of church and state thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the Canadian Constitutional Articles specifically outlawed govt health care.....
> 
> The separation of church and state doesn't actually exist btw. It was simply the ramblings of Jefferson who ultimately lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with you on that point, SCOTUS and every court below them has stated otherwise.  It's established law now.  Whether or not it should be is a whole other discussion.
Click to expand...

It really isn't established law.

It is just institutionalized bigotry against Christians under the guise of secularism that will quickly move aside when Muslims gain more power.

The idiots in Europe never thought Sharia law would come to Europe, and now many of those same idiots suck the cock of Allah just to stay employed.


----------



## JoeB131

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The Muslim world is a direct result of Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.



Is it?  Because frankly, when the Christian conquered most of those lands back, none of those people were all that keen to convert.  And then they chased them out again.


----------



## JoeB131

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?



Acctually, they were nothing of the sort.  They were a publicity stunt by a Pope who was fighting with an Emperor over who was the leader of Christianity in Europe.  

You see, the borders between the Islamic and Christian Worlds had pretty much been settled hundreds of years earlier and really hadn't moved that much.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm not a wingnut.
> 
> I'm an independent.
> 
> The difference between the two of us is that I am intelligent and well educated whereas you are just a mindless little hack.



Really... other than kissing Mac1958's backside, I Really haven't seen you show much original thought here. 

Hey, we got us a Muslim Bashing Thread, where is Mac?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Japheth Struggling For Independence Domain Seeing Ancient Rome "*

** North And South Commerce Control **



Uncensored2008 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that Muslim hoards didn't invade Spain, France, Turkey, the Baltics, and threaten Rome? Maybe you were thinking that the West has a duty to lay down and die to appease the greater Caliphate? Or are you thinking your Beloved Islam has given up slavery at this point?  It hasn't.
Click to expand...

Elements for aggression arising in christianity and the directives for aggression in qurayshism seem systemic from necessary realities of those eras for arcane conflict .

One can discern that a war of aggression in the name of christianity contradicts antinomian edicts ; people often do what must be done .

** Inquiring Minds ** 

From the apologue of abraham , of isaac and of ishmael , torahnism and qurayshism are a genetic religions founded upon eponymous patriarchal lineages .

As granting autonomy to others stipulates that one maintain boundary limits to facilitate mutual accords ,  torahnism cedes limits to others by domain and range specified by geographic boundaries . 

However , apparently , for whichever reason , boundary limits are effectively absent from the qurayn doctrine with a substituted directive to proselytize , even through hostilities when warranted as necessary .  

In deed , hejaz means the barrier and it limits were determined through 700 years of digression by muff tea ( mufti ) jurisprudence .

Suppose europeans acclaimed kinship with japheth to establish pan europeanism based within a genetic identity , then how is pan arabism different when it acclaims kinship with the genetic identity of shem ?

Just as europe is not a demographic entirely of japhetic clad , neither is the demographic entirely of shem clad .

** Obvious Genetic Religion And Conquest Directives **



> surah 8:75  And those who believed after [the initial emigration] and emigrated and fought with you - they are of you. *But those of [blood] relationship are more entitled [to inheritance] in the decree of God.*  Indeed, God is Knowing of all things.





> surah 9:39  *If you do not go forth, He will punish you with a painful punishment and will replace you with another people,* and you will not harm Him at all. And God is over all things competent.
> ...
> 9:41 Go forth, whether light or heavy, and strive with your wealth and your lives in the cause of God. That is better for you, if you only knew.



** Is Your Genetic Perception Of Reality Represented Does It Matter Any Weigh **

While one might assert life for mammon kind , such considerations demanding that all hue mammon life be necessary are incriminated by antinomian edicts to forgive and sustain without invocation of public policy directing its compliance , 

Alternatively , non aggression principles are a base from which to deduce validity of public policy within private interests .

** Extraneous References **

Human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup - Wikipedia
Mitochondrial Eve - Wikipedia

At issue is how individuals rationalize public policy and political science concepts :  such as non aggression principles ; such as negative liberties , positive liberties , negative wrights , positive wrights ; such as the logical antonyms antinomianism versus nomianism .


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a wingnut.
> 
> I'm an independent.
> 
> The difference between the two of us is that I am intelligent and well educated whereas you are just a mindless little hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really... other than kissing Mac1958's backside, I Really haven't seen you show much original thought here.
> 
> Hey, we got us a Muslim Bashing Thread, where is Mac?
Click to expand...



In what way are you  ISIS allies being bashed, JoeB Stalin? 

The enemy of America is the friend of the democrat, because:

The enemy of America IS the democrat.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JoeB131 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acctually, they were nothing of the sort.  They were a publicity stunt by a Pope who was fighting with an Emperor over who was the leader of Christianity in Europe.
> 
> You see, the borders between the Islamic and Christian Worlds had pretty much been settled hundreds of years earlier and really hadn't moved that much.
Click to expand...

Horseshit...you are talking out of your ass. The Muslims siezed the holy land and were persecuting Christians. Go and read something you know about...Das Kapital...fucking Communist.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The role model for the perfect politician to serve in America is none other than the very successful Sadiq Khan of London.    Democrats are most anxious to create the same kind of diversity  here that Mayor Khan has created in England.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JoeB131 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim world is a direct result of Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it?  Because frankly, when the Christian conquered most of those lands back, none of those people were all that keen to convert.  And then they chased them out again.
Click to expand...

Do some research. Christian conversion in the holy land and Muslim conquest in the same place were highly divergent. Muslims ruled by the scimitar. They converted by it and held power through it. Islam is equal parts political, religious and cultural. There is no comparison.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

joaquinmiller said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the Muslim world sat placidly by...spare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are doing EXACTLY what anyone would do when a bunch of foreigners invade their country.
> 
> So let's try "not invading their countries" for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Muslim world is a direct result of  Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Crusades weren't fought in Europe, although cross-wearing European Christians were the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF  do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?
> Do you understand the sheer numbers that were murdered in the forst 500 years of Islam? Do you understand the sheer scope of the Islamic slave trade over the centuries?
> Crusades..'thumbs vag' Crusades....muh crusades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
Click to expand...

Nope...if you weren't so GD dim I might not have to paint by numbers for you. They suited up and traveled thousands of miles on horseback BECAUSE the Muslim hoards had sacked the holy land and were oppressing Christians. They didn't just do it...cause.
You shitlibs should grow a GD brain....but muh crusades!!! muh Inquisition!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump



what YOU need to be scared of is you  need to come to grips with reality it  is the ZIONISTS Jews in AIPAC that have a stranglehood and control politics in america and that if you speak against Israels atrocities,they make sure you dont last long in washington as a politician.

Israel owns and operates foreign policy of us journalists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a wingnut.
> 
> I'm an independent.
> 
> The difference between the two of us is that I am intelligent and well educated whereas you are just a mindless little hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really... other than kissing Mac1958's backside, I Really haven't seen you show much original thought here.
> 
> Hey, we got us a Muslim Bashing Thread, where is Mac?
Click to expand...

 Mac has an IQ 40-50 points higher than yours. That is why I like him.

 As for me, I support gay rights, women's rights, a strong separation of church and state, strong environmental regulations and progressive taxation.

Only in the eyes of a lunatic Stalinist does that make me a wingnut.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution isn't a magical shield that protects us from Sharia law.
> 
> Obviously Democrats don't care about the Constitution anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yeah, it does.  That whole separation of church and state thing.
Click to expand...



Yet, here you are defending the very ideology that seeks to eradicate secularism from the face of the Earth forever.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

LA RAM FAN said:


> what YOU need to be scared of is you  need to come to grips with reality it  is the ZIONISTS Jews in AIPAC that have a stranglehood and control politics in america and that if you speak against Israels atrocities,they make sure you dont last long in washington as a politician.
> 
> Israel owns and operates foreign policy of us journalists.




Is the big nurse late with your tray of meds AGAIN?!


----------



## DrLove

Beware the Creeping Sharia!


----------



## ptbw forever

DrLove said:


> Beware the Creeping Sharia!


Santorum is right.....


----------



## DrLove

ptbw forever said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware the Creeping Sharia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorum is right.....
Click to expand...


Not to worry - There is no such thing as Creeping Sharia.

There IS such a thing as a Creepy Christian - Santorum qualifies


----------



## ptbw forever

DrLove said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beware the Creeping Sharia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorum is right.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry - There is no such thing as Creeping Sharia.
> 
> There IS such a thing as a Creepy Christian - Santorum qualifies
Click to expand...

The country that existed immediately following the implementation of the Constitution was far more like Santorum's vision than the one you idiots have created.


----------



## DrLove

ptbw forever said:


> The country that existed immediately following the implementation of the Constitution was far more like Santorum's vision than the one you idiots have created.



Guess that mansplains these quotes:

35 Founding Father Quotes Conservative Christians Will Hate


----------



## ptbw forever

DrLove said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country that existed immediately following the implementation of the Constitution was far more like Santorum's vision than the one you idiots have created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that mansplains these quotes:
> 
> 35 Founding Father Quotes Conservative Christians Will Hate
Click to expand...

Pathetic interpretations of quotes by known Christians and Christian allies wary of Protestant and Catholic conflict in Europe, a bullshit and non-binding treaty used to fool anti-Christian xenophobes, and a lot of Jefferson quotes(funny how you dolts never really quote Jefferson for anything other than religion....). Yawn.

Try researching the history of state constitutions sometime. The Christian and theistic influences extended past the formation of the United States and into almost the 20th century. Secular America is barely over 100 years old.


----------



## OnePercenter

JGalt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same page they ran in 2016, they just changed the date to 2018. If you look at their website, virtually nothing's changed since then, and they're still using the "2016" date in much of the website.
> 
> If you click on the party platform link, it reads "THE 2016 DEMOCRATIC PLATFORM"...
> 
> Democrats.org
Click to expand...


What I like that's NOT within the Republican ideals; 



> *Raising Workers’ Wages*
> Democrats believe that the current minimum wage is a starvation wage and must be increased to a living wage. No one who works full time should have to raise a family in poverty. We believe that Americans should earn at least $15 an hour and have the right to form or join a union and will work in every way we can—in Congress and the federal government, in states and with the private sector—to reach this goal. We should raise the federal minimum wage to $15 an hour over time and index it, give all Americans the ability to join a union regardless of where they work, and create new ways for workers to have power in the economy so every worker can earn at least $15 an hour. We applaud the approaches taken by states like New York and California. We also support creating one fair wage for all workers by ending the sub-minimum wage for tipped workers and people with disabilities.
> 
> Democrats support a model employer executive order or some other vehicle to leverage federal dollars to support employers who provide their workers with a living wage, good benefits, and the opportunity to form a union without reprisal. The one trillion dollars spent annually by the government on contracts, loans, and grants should be used to support good jobs that rebuild the middle class.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling christianity a political movement like islam, is iscorrect. You could have a better argument with judaism. Even then, it doesnt compare to the scale islam has in shaping a muslims entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout American history Christianity has been injected into our political system.  How do you think we ended up with so many so called "blue laws?"  For instance, there are still places where alcohol sales are prohibited on Sundays because it's the Lord's day.  People complaining about Muslims getting elected aren't concerned about religion in government; they are concerned about someone else's religion in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone else’s religion includes shariah law, gross abuse of women, minorities, gays, trans and non Muslims NOW - it’s quite reasonable to be concerned about the someone else’s ‘religion’ infiltrating government and exerting influence politically.  Perfectly reasonable, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we all know just how much you care about gays, and  trans   You just hate Muslims just a little more and  dishonestly use GBT issues to attack them when you do not give a shit,and are, in fact hostile to LGBT people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if I've got this right.
> 
> You support those who throw gays off of rooftops, and Tilly has never said anything against gay people, therefore SHE is the one supporting homophobia?
> 
> We certainly do live in an Orwellian world, here, folks.
Click to expand...

...he never said anything about supporting throwing gays off rooftops either.  Make shit up much?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Desperado said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law is every bit as compatible as the Christian version thereof. In other words, neither one has any place in our system of governance.
> 
> This is probably exactly what it's going to take to cleanse this far right, fundamentalist Christian mess out.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a few examples of your supposed Christian Version of Sharia Law that is on the books, Is some one forcing you not to eat meat on Friday or go to Chirch on Sunday?  Or do you mean the old blue laws where you cannot by beer before noon on Sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The easiest one is gay people and marriage.
> 
> Bakers not wanting to bake cakes for gay marriages goes against the principles of the US Constitution, yet the right are trying to force this into being law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what principles of the US Constitution does not wanting to bake a cake go against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a single group is singled out for exclusion, it violates the equal protection clause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Equal Protection Clause of the 14th Amendment *prohibits states* from denying any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the law. The 14th Amendment is not by its terms applicable to the federal government.
> It prohibits states not *bakeries* from denying any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the law. In other words it is a law for the states to obey
Click to expand...


But then states make laws concerning bakeries. Usually they have laws which prevent businesses discriminating.


----------



## Nosmo King

ptbw forever said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> Calling Islam a political movement is the safest way for you to justify this post.  Much the way the Nazis said the Jews were a threatening race rather than a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad we actually have real world examples of this and you are just paranoid about the non-existent "Islamophobia"...
Click to expand...

Being an Islamophobe does not make you correct.  In fact, it makes you the opposite of correct.


----------



## Synthaholic

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The Muslims siezed the holy land and were persecuting Christians.


And we were burning witches in Salem. And Joan of Arc was burned to death. Christians.

So, how do we get more of these Liberal Muslims elected?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Synthaholic said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims siezed the holy land and were persecuting Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> And we were burning witches in Salem. And Joan of Arc was burned to death. Christians.
> 
> So, how do we get more of these Liberal Muslims elected?
Click to expand...

This was 400 years pre-Salem. Yet...what do you say about Muslims burning Christian villagers in Armenia in their churches 200 year post crusades? What do you have to  say about Muslims castrating and enslaving Africans openly until the 1910's?
You do realize that the African slave trade is alive an well in the name of Allah dont you? If you want to compare...we can alllll day long.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

But the crusades, the crusades!!  Muslims are justified in throwing acid in the faces of Londoners.  King Richard you know.


----------



## JoeB131

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Horseshit...you are talking out of your ass. The Muslims siezed the holy land and were persecuting Christians. Go and read something you know about...Das Kapital...fucking Communist.



The Muslims seized Jerusalem 400 years before the Crusades... and no one cared at the time.  

Then Urban II needed a cause, and he said, "Let's save Jerusalem!!" Even though Christian Pilgrims who wanted to go there had no problem going there.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac has an IQ 40-50 points higher than yours. That is why I like him.
> 
> As for me, I support gay rights, women's rights, a strong separation of church and state, strong environmental regulations and progressive taxation.
> 
> Only in the eyes of a lunatic Stalinist does that make me a wingnut.



No, what makes you a Wingnut is that you are a frothing Islamophobe. 

The rest of that stuff doesn't really matter when you are displaying that one irrational bigotry.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yet, here you are defending the very ideology that seeks to eradicate secularism from the face of the Earth forever.



Yup, there's a big hairy Muslim hiding in your closet, waiting to jump out and violate you at any moment. I Know you need to believe this when the Jews and Oil COmpanies pick your pocket to fight the endless war.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JoeB131 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit...you are talking out of your ass. The Muslims siezed the holy land and were persecuting Christians. Go and read something you know about...Das Kapital...fucking Communist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims seized Jerusalem 400 years before the Crusades... and no one cared at the time.
> 
> Then Urban II needed a cause, and he said, "Let's save Jerusalem!!" Even though Christian Pilgrims who wanted to go there had no problem going there.
Click to expand...

Sell your bullshit to someone else pinko.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are doing EXACTLY what anyone would do when a bunch of foreigners invade their country.
> 
> So let's try "not invading their countries" for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim world is a direct result of  Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Crusades weren't fought in Europe, although cross-wearing European Christians were the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF  do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?
> Do you understand the sheer numbers that were murdered in the forst 500 years of Islam? Do you understand the sheer scope of the Islamic slave trade over the centuries?
> Crusades..'thumbs vag' Crusades....muh crusades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...if you weren't so GD dim I might not have to paint by numbers for you. They suited up and traveled thousands of miles on horseback BECAUSE the Muslim hoards had sacked the holy land and were oppressing Christians. They didn't just do it...cause.
> You shitlibs should grow a GD brain....but muh crusades!!! muh Inquisition!
Click to expand...


Sweet Jesus!  You're the teabilly fuckstick who is pretending European Christians weren't the aggressors in the Crusades.    If they had stayed home, the Crusades wouldn't have happened.  

But the Christians!  Spin that.


----------



## saveliberty

Once again we can follow the European model of government.  How is that working out for London these days?


----------



## saveliberty

joaquinmiller said:


> Sweet Jesus!  You're the teabilly fuckstick who is pretending European Christians weren't the aggressors in the Crusades.    If they had stayed home, the Crusades wouldn't have happened.
> 
> But the Christians!  Spin that.



Sure dude, those Muslims were in the Middle East the whole time....


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

joaquinmiller said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim world is a direct result of  Muslim conquest...conversion by the sword...Karma is a MFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crusades weren't fought in Europe, although cross-wearing European Christians were the aggressors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF  do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?
> Do you understand the sheer numbers that were murdered in the forst 500 years of Islam? Do you understand the sheer scope of the Islamic slave trade over the centuries?
> Crusades..'thumbs vag' Crusades....muh crusades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...if you weren't so GD dim I might not have to paint by numbers for you. They suited up and traveled thousands of miles on horseback BECAUSE the Muslim hoards had sacked the holy land and were oppressing Christians. They didn't just do it...cause.
> You shitlibs should grow a GD brain....but muh crusades!!! muh Inquisition!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus!  You're the teabilly fuckstick who is pretending European Christians weren't the aggressors in the Crusades.    If they had stayed home, the Crusades wouldn't have happened.
> 
> But the Christians!  Spin that.
Click to expand...

Who sacked the Holy City and killed thousands of Christians? Who drafted the Pact of Umar? Who were the first oppressors of Christians? Who enslaved and put Christians and Jews under dhimmi status and collected jizya? 
GFY.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Clueless Mouth Pieces "*

** Flapping Just To Be  Yapping **



joaquinmiller said:


> Sweet Jesus!  You're the teabilly fuckstick who is pretending European Christians weren't the aggressors in the Crusades.    If they had stayed home, the Crusades wouldn't have happened.
> But the Christians!  Spin that.


Perhaps they were to a biased  , objective and ignorant fool of history or to members of an ideology blubbering about failing to conquer europe and trying to obfuscate intentions for dominating the entire world by doctrine that advocates violence as a means whenever they are superior . 

Islam and war - Wikipedia

Crusades - Wikipedia


----------



## JoeB131

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Who sacked the Holy City and killed thousands of Christians? Who drafted the Pact of Umar? Who were the first oppressors of Christians? Who enslaved and put Christians and Jews under dhimmi status and collected jizya?
> GFY.



Oh, noes, they made them pay taxes instead of burning them at the stake?  Those bastards.


----------



## longknife

*Why do you Islamococksuckers always bring up the Crusades? You don't have a better excuse for slaughter of innocents TODAY?*


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe there should be a religious test for running for political office in the U.S.   That's not a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I  believe the ultimate test is the Oath of Office.*
> 
> “I, AB, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; *that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same;* that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter. So help me God.”
> 
> *Anyone who professes faith in Islam is unable to fully and faithfully carry out that oath. Therefore, they are ineligible to hold such an office.*
> 
> *Too difficult for you to understand?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Muslims in America take that office just the same as Christians in America.
> 
> Only bigots like yourself- sounding just like the bigots who claimed that any Catholic in America would hold the Pope before the Constitution- will continue in the great tradition of religious bigotry in America.
> 
> Congrats for joining a long line of religious bigots in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Religious bigotry" is nothing more than a Progressive catchphrase to cover the truth that being opposed to Islam is actually Realistic Self-Preservation.*
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure that there are religious minorities all over the world- from Jews to Rohingya that would testify as to the reality of Religious bigotry.

You are no different than the anti-semite assholes who have been saying for years that Jews are a danger to the world.

Birds of a feather.


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> *Why do you Islamococksuckers always bring up the Crusades? You don't have a better excuse for slaughter of innocents TODAY?*



Why do you Christiancocksuckers always deny that you Christiancocksuckers have killed million of innocents in the past?

Really the idea that your Christiancocksuckers can say "well we killed less millions than those other guys" is just so pathetic. 

The fact is that most Muslims- just like Most Christians- just like Most Jews, etc- don't want anyone to be murdered. 

But religious bigots like yourself- will always find some religious minority to target- because that is what you do. 

Jews- Catholics- Rohingya- Copts- you always find some religious minority you want to target with your hate.


----------



## Syriusly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Crusades weren't fought in Europe, although cross-wearing European Christians were the aggressors.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF  do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?
> Do you understand the sheer numbers that were murdered in the forst 500 years of Islam? Do you understand the sheer scope of the Islamic slave trade over the centuries?
> Crusades..'thumbs vag' Crusades....muh crusades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...if you weren't so GD dim I might not have to paint by numbers for you. They suited up and traveled thousands of miles on horseback BECAUSE the Muslim hoards had sacked the holy land and were oppressing Christians. They didn't just do it...cause.
> You shitlibs should grow a GD brain....but muh crusades!!! muh Inquisition!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus!  You're the teabilly fuckstick who is pretending European Christians weren't the aggressors in the Crusades.    If they had stayed home, the Crusades wouldn't have happened.
> 
> But the Christians!  Spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City and killed thousands of Christians? Who drafted the Pact of Umar? Who were the first oppressors of Christians? Who enslaved and put Christians and Jews under dhimmi status and collected jizya?
> GFY.
Click to expand...


Hmmm well lets see- the noble Crusaders sacked the capital of the Eastern Roman Empire- Constantinople- directly leading to its fall to Islamic forces about 100 years later. 

Who were the first oppressors of the Christians? Romans. 

Who sacked the Holy City? Romans.

Who enslaved Christians and Jews- Romans. 

Lets see now- who all sacked Jerusalum? 
Rome did
The Crusaders did- who killed almost all of the Muslims and Jews.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Syriusly said:


> Hmmm well lets see- the noble Crusaders sacked the capital of the Eastern Roman Empire- Constantinople- directly leading to its fall to Islamic forces about 100 years later.





Syriusly said:


> Who were the first oppressors of the Christians? Romans.
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City? Romans.
> 
> Who enslaved Christians and Jews- Romans.



I knew the second I phrased it that way that SOME idiot would intentionally misconstrue. Common sense should have dictated that Islam did not exist until 6 centuries AFTER Christianities' formation...however, common sense is uncommon.

As I stated previously, Islam conquered through the scimitar.

"The jihad slave system included contingents of both sexes delivered annually in conformity with the treaties of submission by sovereigns who were tributaries of the caliph. When Amr conquered Tripoli (Libya) in 643, he forced the Jewish and Christian Berbers to give their wives and children as slaves to the Arab army as part of their jizya [tax on non-Muslims]."
Slavery, Christianity, and Islam | Robert Spencer

From inception Muslims enslaved and killed Christians and Jews.



Syriusly said:


> The Crusaders did- who killed almost all of the Muslims and Jews.


Fair.  Also, it is true that for the first ~100 years there was relative peace and prosperity under Muslim rule. However, all good things must end and after the initial 'honeymoon'...
The Christians had attempted to work with the Muslims for centuries (Pact of Umar) and had accepted their dhimmi status. Christians had accepted that Jerusalem had fallen and were sending aid to build churches and Christian communities. However it was the Muslims who pushed things too far.
There was forced conversion (policy), the destruction of Christian churches and the building of Mosques atop them, the increase of the jizya.
These actions came directly from the Caliphs.After centuries European Christians had finally had enough. This is was the impetus for the crusades.


----------



## longknife

Syriusly said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus...you fucking clowns and your crusade references. WTF  do you think the CRUSADES were a reaction to? Hmmm? Do you think it was a reaction to the hoards of Muslims slaying, raping and enslaving people or force converting them across the known world?
> Do you understand the sheer numbers that were murdered in the forst 500 years of Islam? Do you understand the sheer scope of the Islamic slave trade over the centuries?
> Crusades..'thumbs vag' Crusades....muh crusades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...if you weren't so GD dim I might not have to paint by numbers for you. They suited up and traveled thousands of miles on horseback BECAUSE the Muslim hoards had sacked the holy land and were oppressing Christians. They didn't just do it...cause.
> You shitlibs should grow a GD brain....but muh crusades!!! muh Inquisition!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus!  You're the teabilly fuckstick who is pretending European Christians weren't the aggressors in the Crusades.    If they had stayed home, the Crusades wouldn't have happened.
> 
> But the Christians!  Spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City and killed thousands of Christians? Who drafted the Pact of Umar? Who were the first oppressors of Christians? Who enslaved and put Christians and Jews under dhimmi status and collected jizya?
> GFY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm well lets see- the noble Crusaders sacked the capital of the Eastern Roman Empire- Constantinople- directly leading to its fall to Islamic forces about 100 years later.
> 
> Who were the first oppressors of the Christians? Romans.
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City? Romans.
> 
> Who enslaved Christians and Jews- Romans.
> 
> Lets see now- who all sacked Jerusalum?
> Rome did
> The Crusaders did- who killed almost all of the Muslims and Jews.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

longknife said:


> *Why do you Islamococksuckers always bring up the Crusades? You don't have a better excuse for slaughter of innocents TODAY?*



Okay... in the Okay, between the Gulf war and the Iraq War we've killed 1.5 million Iraqis... Probably more than were killed in all the Crusades. 

Most of them weren't bothering us.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Representing Minorities Defending The Politically Intolerant "*

** Those Defending Others About Whose Motivation They Know Nothing About **



JoeB131 said:


> Okay... in the Okay, between the Gulf war and the Iraq War we've killed 1.5 million Iraqis... Probably more than were killed in all the Crusades.
> Most of them weren't bothering us.


The errand bushy boy was coaxed to attack saddam by the terrorist saudis who despise secular government and fund its demise world wide by trying to normalize fictional ishmaelism that includes a slush fund for propaganda that should make one wonder this , if the volume of its representation is as evident when they are only 1% of the population , imagine how arrogant and obtrusive it would be should they acquire greater political representation through numerical representation .

The sunni and shia conflicts have raged since Abbasid Revolution - Wikipedia and the basic end to imperialism through conquest nearly ended at the end of the twentieth century . 

Apparently , an element the left simply does not get is that fictional ishmaelism is based within unrelenting aggression with pretenses that might makes rite , because non believers do not have a protector and do not call for peace while superior , that is surmised from surah 47 , which mu ham mad named after himself . 



> surah 47:4 So when you meet those who disbelieve [in battle], strike [their] necks until, when you have inflicted slaughter upon them, then secure their bonds, and either [confer] favor afterwards or ransom [them] until the war lays down its burdens. That [is the command]. And if God had willed, *He could have taken vengeance upon them [Himself], but [He ordered armed struggle] to test some of you by means of others.* And those who are killed in the cause of God - never will He waste their deeds.
> 
> 47:11 That is because *God is the protector of those who have believed and because the disbelievers have no protector.*
> 
> 47:35  *So do not weaken and call for peace while you are superior;* and God is with you and will never deprive you of [the reward of] your deeds.






> Persecution of Hindus - Wikipedia


----------



## Syriusly

longknife said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say European Christians didn't suit up and trek off to the _Holy Lands_?   Or were you thinking Christians had given up slavery at that point?   Maybe you were thinking the Inquisition wasn't going on at the same time.  Or maybe you're just the Zombie Fucking Apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...if you weren't so GD dim I might not have to paint by numbers for you. They suited up and traveled thousands of miles on horseback BECAUSE the Muslim hoards had sacked the holy land and were oppressing Christians. They didn't just do it...cause.
> You shitlibs should grow a GD brain....but muh crusades!!! muh Inquisition!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus!  You're the teabilly fuckstick who is pretending European Christians weren't the aggressors in the Crusades.    If they had stayed home, the Crusades wouldn't have happened.
> 
> But the Christians!  Spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City and killed thousands of Christians? Who drafted the Pact of Umar? Who were the first oppressors of Christians? Who enslaved and put Christians and Jews under dhimmi status and collected jizya?
> GFY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm well lets see- the noble Crusaders sacked the capital of the Eastern Roman Empire- Constantinople- directly leading to its fall to Islamic forces about 100 years later.
> 
> Who were the first oppressors of the Christians? Romans.
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City? Romans.
> 
> Who enslaved Christians and Jews- Romans.
> 
> Lets see now- who all sacked Jerusalum?
> Rome did
> The Crusaders did- who killed almost all of the Muslims and Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Lame describes this bigoted thread.


----------



## sparky

JoeB131 said:


> Okay... in the Okay, between the Gulf war and the Iraq War we've killed 1.5 million Iraqis... Probably more than were killed in all the Crusades.



At least we can say the crusades had an end game goal.....







~S~


----------



## Syriusly

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm well lets see- the noble Crusaders sacked the capital of the Eastern Roman Empire- Constantinople- directly leading to its fall to Islamic forces about 100 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the first oppressors of the Christians? Romans.
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City? Romans.
> 
> Who enslaved Christians and Jews- Romans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew the second I phrased it that way that SOME idiot would intentionally misconstrue. Common sense should have dictated that Islam did not exist until 6 centuries AFTER Christianities' formation...however, common sense is uncommon.
> 
> As I stated previously, Islam conquered through the scimitar.
> 
> "The jihad slave system included contingents of both sexes delivered annually in conformity with the treaties of submission by sovereigns who were tributaries of the caliph. When Amr conquered Tripoli (Libya) in 643, he forced the Jewish and Christian Berbers to give their wives and children as slaves to the Arab army as part of their jizya [tax on non-Muslims]."
> Slavery, Christianity, and Islam | Robert Spencer
> 
> From inception Muslims enslaved and killed Christians and Jews.
Click to expand...


And Christians have been killing Jews for a 1,000 years. And Muslims too. 

Oh and so very many others. 

There were the Northern Crusades- where the peaceloving Christians went and forceably converted the Scandinavian and other Northern pagans to Christianity.

There was the 30 years war- when Christian killed Christians in warfare very similar to the Sunni/Sufi conflict- of course killing lots of Jews along the way. 

There was the conquest of the Americas- all done in the name of Christianity. 

The most Christians can possibly brag about is that of the millions killed in the name of religion- its possible that Christians killed a few million less than Muslims. 

But none of that has anything to do with 90 Americans- who happen to be Muslims- deciding to run for office in the United States- something that is enshrined in our very Constitution- that no religious test will be placed for any office- and that all Americans- not just the favored flavor- have freedom of religion.

I have no problem with attacking America's enemies- and that includes any who support violence in the name of Extremist Islam.

But no one has condemned these 90 men and women for supporting violence. 

Just  for exercising their freedom of religion.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Selling Lies Of Tolerance  "*

** Ignoring Nonsense Inferring From Overt Words And History **



Syriusly said:


> I have no problem with attacking America's enemies- and that includes any who support violence in the name of Extremist Islam.  But no one has condemned these 90 men and women for supporting violence.  Just  for exercising their freedom of religion.


The only way they can escape condemnation is to renounce that qurayshism applies anywhere other than in hejaz .

And, until they do reject fictional ishmaelism , they do not deserve to be extended an opportunity for citizenship that is determined apatheistically and based upon a formal evaluation of their creed which violates non aggression principles .

The violent edicts of the fictional ishmaelism ideology cannot be extricated from its doctrine .

Consider those asserting that violence had forthwith been expunged from fictional ishmaelism , thereby formally acknowledging the violent edicts while abrogating them , they are otherwise deemed heretics and are persecuted - namely the Ahmadiyya - Wikipedia .

Facts are the ahmadiyya bent is just another ploy to gain superiority by normalizing deception to increase numerical representation , while their lies of peaceful intentions are all too easily dispatched by doctrine and shed by future demagogues of megalomaniac fools .


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Syriusly said:


> Lame describes this bigoted thread.




Child, are you somehow suffering from the delusion that saying the same stupid thing over and over makes it so?

An ideology is either a product of personal choice, in which case it should be subject to criticism, or it isn't, in which case that fact, alone, should render it suspect.

You are very stupid and very ignorant, and so  are unable to understand this basic notion.  There are no other ideologies towards which you act with this same level of deferential stupidity, and so yours is a product of simple conditioning. Your equally stupid little peeps have trained you to support this one ideology as being above repute, and so you all use the term "bigot" to describe  all those who reject this anti-humanist, extremely illiberal ideology.


----------



## Syriusly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame describes this bigoted thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child, are you somehow suffering from the delusion that saying the same stupid thing over and over makes it so?.
Click to expand...


Little girl- no matter how you try to defend religious bigotry- it is still religious bigotry.

Different faiths- same bigotry.


----------



## Syriusly

American Jews know something of religious bigotry

Anti-Muslim Bigotry

*ADL's Role in Fighting Anti-Muslim Bigotry*
ADL plays a leading role in exposing and combating anti-Muslim bigotry. As levels of anti-Muslim bigotry continue to surface in a variety of public forms and fora, ADL has produced reports and resources on several groups and individuals whose public campaigns have both sheltered and fueled such bigotry.

The threat of the infiltration of Sharia, or Islamic law, into the American court system is one of the more pernicious conspiracy theories to gain traction in our country in recent years. The notion that Islam is insidiously making inroads in the United States through the application of religious law is seeping into the mainstream, with even some presidential candidates voicing fears about the supposed threat of Sharia to our way of life and several states are considering or having already passed bills that would prohibit the application of Sharia law. ADL's work on countering anti-Muslim bigotry has extended to actively oppose anti-Sharia laws introduced around the country.


----------



## Syriusly

As I said- Jews know something about religious bigotry

B’nai B’rith International Condemns Trump’s Proposed Bar On Muslims Entering The U.S.

B’nai B’rith International condemns presidential candidate Donald Trump’s proposal to ban all Muslims from entering the United States. On Dec. 7 his campaign released a statement announcing that he “is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States until our country’s representatives can figure out what is going on.”
This course of action goes against our nation’s core values, which include tolerance, religious freedom and a rejection of discrimination based on faith.  
Singling out an entire religious community for diminished rights amounts to bigotry, and it should not be accepted. As Jews, we cannot forget our own experience of being stereotyped and targeted. America and the international community face very pressing security challenges posed by Islamist extremism and terrorism, but the answer does not lie in blanket discrimination.


----------



## Syriusly

American Catholics know something about religious intollerance in America

Resisting Islamophobia is the Catholic thing to do

As defined by Georgetown University’s Bridge Initiative, Islamophobia is “prejudice towards or discrimination against Muslims due to their religion, or perceived religious, national, or ethnic identity associated with Islam.” The phobia of Islamophobia is indicative of the problem: It is an irrational prejudice or discrimination against Muslims.

Islamophobia is a tragic reality of our age, is well documented, and is not merely the hateful and isolated acts of individuals. Nathan Lean writes in _The Islamophobia Industry: How the Right Manufactures Fear of Muslims _(Pluto Press) that Islamophobia is well funded and well organized.

Catholics should be concerned about any form of prejudice and discrimination against any people. Islamophobia, like other forms of bigotry, is not simply a matter of hate speech. Islamophobia breeds hatred and violence against Muslims and their place of worship. Catholics should reject Islamophobia along with other phobias and “isms” of our day, including racism, sexism, ageism, anti-Semitism, xenophobia (prejudice against foreigners), and homophobia. 

Like other forms of prejudice and discrimination, Islamophobia violates a foundational principle of Catholic theology and anthropology: Humanity is created in the image and likeness of God (Gen. 1:27).


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Syriusly said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm well lets see- the noble Crusaders sacked the capital of the Eastern Roman Empire- Constantinople- directly leading to its fall to Islamic forces about 100 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who were the first oppressors of the Christians? Romans.
> 
> Who sacked the Holy City? Romans.
> 
> Who enslaved Christians and Jews- Romans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew the second I phrased it that way that SOME idiot would intentionally misconstrue. Common sense should have dictated that Islam did not exist until 6 centuries AFTER Christianities' formation...however, common sense is uncommon.
> 
> As I stated previously, Islam conquered through the scimitar.
> 
> "The jihad slave system included contingents of both sexes delivered annually in conformity with the treaties of submission by sovereigns who were tributaries of the caliph. When Amr conquered Tripoli (Libya) in 643, he forced the Jewish and Christian Berbers to give their wives and children as slaves to the Arab army as part of their jizya [tax on non-Muslims]."
> Slavery, Christianity, and Islam | Robert Spencer
> 
> From inception Muslims enslaved and killed Christians and Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Christians have been killing Jews for a 1,000 years. And Muslims too.
> 
> Oh and so very many others.
> 
> There were the Northern Crusades- where the peaceloving Christians went and forceably converted the Scandinavian and other Northern pagans to Christianity.
> 
> There was the 30 years war- when Christian killed Christians in warfare very similar to the Sunni/Sufi conflict- of course killing lots of Jews along the way.
> 
> There was the conquest of the Americas- all done in the name of Christianity.
> 
> The most Christians can possibly brag about is that of the millions killed in the name of religion- its possible that Christians killed a few million less than Muslims.
> 
> But none of that has anything to do with 90 Americans- who happen to be Muslims- deciding to run for office in the United States- something that is enshrined in our very Constitution- that no religious test will be placed for any office- and that all Americans- not just the favored flavor- have freedom of religion.
> 
> I have no problem with attacking America's enemies- and that includes any who support violence in the name of Extremist Islam.
> 
> But no one has condemned these 90 men and women for supporting violence.
> 
> Just  for exercising their freedom of religion.
Click to expand...

Oh Jesus...go drink bleach.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Worshiping The Lofted Anus "*


** Breaking Down The Idiom **

*#I_SLAM_A_PHOBIA* implies that fictional ishmaelism is the paranoia and delusion invoked from surah 9 to instigate illegitimate aggression for over 1400 years to defend hejaz when it was not ever under duress .


** Megalomania For Rites **

Surah 9 was written 113th out of 114 in chronology and within it one has two options to remain free from being subject to war and violent attack whenever the fictional ishmaelism adherent is superior according to surah 47:35 :  either convert and pay the zakat or surrender and pay the jizyah as dhimmi ( a dim wit , a protected ignoramus ) , as per surah 9:29 . 


> ***** What would one suppose to happen to any other group in the us that outright proclaimed polytheists to be unclean and outright kill them en mass ? *****
> 
> 9:5. And when the sacred months have passed, then kill the polytheists wherever you find them and capture them and besiege them and sit in wait for them at every place of ambush. *But if they should repent, establish prayer, and give zakāh, let them [go] on their
> way.* Indeed, God is Forgiving and Merciful.
> 
> 9:28. O you who have believed, *indeed the polytheists are unclean,* so let them not approach al-Masjid al-Harām after this, their [final] year. And if you fear privation, God will enrich you from His bounty if He wills. Indeed, God is Knowing and Wise.
> 
> 9:29. *Fight those who do not believe in God or in the Last Day and who do not consider unlawful what God and His Messenger have made unlawful and who do not adopt the religion of truth [i.e., Islām] from those who were given the Scripture - [fight] until they give the jizyah willingly while they are humbled.*
> 
> 9:33 It is He who has sent His Messenger with guidance and the religion of truth to manifest it over all religion, although they who associate others with God dislike it.
> 
> ***** The reason there is not any protests about violent extremists is because of how mu ham mad castigated those who would not kill for him . Not all of them will kill , but they facilitate those who do , without reservation that brigandage is expected .****
> 
> 9:73. O Prophet, *fight against the disbelievers and the hypocrites and be harsh upon them. And their refuge is Hell, and wretched is the destination.*
> 
> 9:83. If God should return you to a faction of them [after the expedition] and then they ask your permission to go out [to battle], say, “You will not go out with me, ever, and you will never fight with me an enemy. Indeed, you were satisfied with sitting [at home] the first time, so sit [now] with those who stay behind.”
> 
> 9:84. *And do not pray [the funeral prayer, O Muhammad], over any of them who has died - ever - or stand at his grave. Indeed, they disbelieved in God and His Messenger and died while they were defiantly disobedient.*
> 
> **** September 11 2001 according to the militant manifesto of the qurayn - no such directive to kill or be killed in the gospel - fyi ****
> 
> 9:111. Indeed, God has purchased from the believers their lives and their properties [in exchange] for that they will have Paradise. *They fight in the cause of God, so they kill and are killed.* [It is] a true promise [binding] upon Him in the Torah and the Gospel and the Qur’ān. And who is truer to his covenant than God? *So rejoice in your transaction which you have contracted.* And it is that which is the great attainment.
> 
> **** Brigandage And Perpetual Hostilities *** *
> 
> 9:122. *And it is not for the believers to go forth [to battle] all at once.* For there should separate from every division of them a group [remaining] to obtain understanding in the religion and warn [i.e., advise] their people when they return to them that they might be cautious.
> 
> 9:123. *O you who have believed, fight those adjacent to you of the disbelievers and let them find in you harshness.* And know that God is with the righteous.


----------



## Syriusly

Examples of this thread- but from earlier decades:


----------



## Syriusly

Another example of this same thread- from another era


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Sycophants Hoping To Sell Allusions Of Aesop Shepherd Boy Calling Wolf "*

** Alliances Against Individual Liberty **

Hisbah - Wikipedia


> Hisbah (Arabic: حسبة‎‎ ḥisbah) is an Islamic doctrine which means "accountability".[1] *Hisbah is the divinely-sanctioned duty of the ruler (government) to intervene and coercively "enjoining good and forbidding wrong" in order to keep everything in order according to sharia (Islamic law).[2]* The doctrine is based on an expression from the Quran (الأمر بالمَعْرُوف والنَهي عن المُنْكَر).[1][3][page needed] Some Salafists suggest that it is the sacred duty of all Muslims, not just rulers.[2]



A claim of religious exception does not exist that entitles individuals to threaten or to commit illegitimate aggression against the self ownership or self determination of others . 

Individuals subject to such threats or actions are entitled to self defense that includes exclusion of the illegitimate aggressors . 

The qurayn directives which violate non aggression principles to implement the religious polity of fictional ishmaelism cannot be extricated and , while not all adherents attest a commitment to terrorist acts , all adherents are accessories to the facilitation of its incidence . 

Numbers translate into votes and public policy , such that lauding democracy for tyranny by majority - hisbah , while rejecting individual liberty and non aggression principles is illegitimate . 


** Not A Faith About Not Killing - A Faith About Supremacy Even If By Killing **

Part of surah 2 describes ramadan , where they are directed to fight those who fight them but only for that month as otherwise surah 9 and its supremacist hate speech militant manifesto to convert by illegitimate aggression whenever they are superior prevails . 

So why would any celebrate eid al-fitr , an end to a temporary armistice ? 

Read as mu ham mad foments his flock and encourages them to violence .



> 2:194. [Fighting in] the sacred month is for [aggression committed in] the sacred month, and for [all] violations is legal retribution. So whoever has assaulted you, then assault him in the same way that he has assaulted you. And fear God and know that God is with those who fear Him.
> 
> 2:216. *Fighting has been enjoined upon you while it is hateful to you. But perhaps you hate a thing and it is good for you; and perhaps you love a thing and it is bad for you.* And God knows, while you know not.
> 
> 2:217. They ask you about the sacred month - about fighting therein. Say, “Fighting therein is great [sin], but averting [people] from the way of God and disbelief in Him and [preventing access to] al-Masjid al-Harām and the expulsion of its people therefrom are greater [evil] in the sight of God. *And fitnah is greater than killing.*” And they will continue to fight you until they turn you back from your religion if they are able. And whoever of you reverts from his religion [to disbelief] and dies while he is a disbeliever - for those, their deeds have become worthless in this world and the Hereafter, and those are the companions of the Fire; they will abide therein eternally.
> 
> 2:278 O you who have believed, fear God and give up what remains [due to you] of interest, if you should be believers.
> 
> 2:279 *And if you do not, then be informed of a war [against you] from God and His Messenger.* But if you repent, you may have your principal - [thus] you do no wrong, nor are you wronged.




** Fictional Ishmaelism **

*Surah 8:65 It is not for a prophet to have captives [of war] until he inflicts a massacre [upon God’s enemies] in the land. You [i.e., some Muslims] desire the commodities of this world, but God desires [for you] the Hereafter. And God is Exalted in Might and Wise.

Surah 8:75 - And those who believed after [the initial emigration] and emigrated and fought with you - they are of you. But those of [blood] relationship are more entitled [to inheritance] in the decree of God. Indeed, God is Knowing of all things.

Torahnism is a genetic religion for preservation of the patriarchal lineage of eponymous isaac , where the tenets , cultural traditions and city state laws ( 613 mitzvot ) , as proposed in the torah , would only apply within israel .

Qurayshism is a genetic religion for preservation of the patriarchal lineage of eponymous ishmael, where the tenets , cultural traditions and city state laws ( sharia ) , as proposed in the qurayn , would only apply within hejaz .

Any pretense that qurayshism applies outside of hejaz is debase and termed fictional ishmaelism . 


* Genetic Religion *

Umayyad Caliphate - Wikipedia



			The Umayyad caliphate was marked both by territorial expansion and by the administrative and cultural problems that such expansion created. Despite some notable exceptions, the Umayyads tended to favor the rights of the old Arab families, and in particular their own, over those of newly converted Muslims (mawali). Therefore, they held to a less universalist conception of Islam than did many of their rivals. As G.R. Hawting has written, "Islam was in fact regarded as the property of the conquering aristocracy."[74]

Click to expand...


Abbasid Revolution - Wikipedia...



			The Umayyad state is remembered as an Arab-centric state, being run by and for the benefit of those who were ethnically Arab though Muslim in creed.[11][30] The non-Arab Muslims resented their marginal social position and were easily drawn into Abbasid opposition to Umayyad rule.[13][14][26] Arabs dominated the bureaucracy and military, and were housed in fortresses separate from the local population outside of Arabia.[5] Even after converting to Islam, non-Arabs or Mawali could not live in these garrison cities. The non-Arabs were not allowed to work for the government nor could they hold officer positions in the Umayyad military and they still had to pay the jizya tax for non-Muslims.[30][31][32][33] Non-Muslims under Umayyad rule were subject to these same injunctions.[34] Racial intermarriage between Arabs and non Arabs was rare.[6] When it did occur, it was only allowed between an Arab man and a non-Arab woman while non-Arab men were generally not free to marry Arab women.[7]

Conversion to Islam occurred gradually. If a non-Arab wished to convert to Islam, they not only had to give up their own names but also had to remain a second-class citizen.[12][32] The non-Arab would be "adopted" by an Arab tribe,[33] though they would not actually adopt the tribe's name as that would risk pollution of perceived Arab racial purity. Rather, the non-Arab would take the last name of "freedman of al-(tribe's name)", even if they were not a slave prior to conversion. This essentially meant they were subservient to the tribe who sponsored their conversion.[12][35]
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## BS Filter

Now you understand why democrats protect muslims.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BS Filter said:


> Now you understand why democrats protect muslims.



 Yep.

Here you have a totalitarian ideology that does not believe in equal rights for women. It does not believe gay people should have any rights at all.  It is fiercely opposed to the separation of religion and politics. It despises the notion of free speech, freedom of assembly, and is very aggressive in replicating itself until no other ideology is possible.

 It's no wonder low IQ goons like Syriusly support it like they do.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yep.
> 
> Here you have a totalitarian ideology that does not believe in equal rights for women. It does not believe gay people should have any rights at all. It is fiercely opposed to the separation of religion and politics. It despises the notion of free speech, freedom of assembly, and is very aggressive in replicating itself until no other ideology is possible.
> 
> It's no wonder low IQ goons like Syriusly support it like they do.



and you wouldn't give a fuck if they weren't standing on a shitload of oil.

"Oh, those poor women... let's save the oil. I mean the women.. yeah, the women! "


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> and you wouldn't give a fuck if they weren't standing on a shitload of oil.
> 
> "Oh, those poor women... let's save the oil. I mean the women.. yeah, the women! "




I'm often torn between thinking of you as psychotic and thinking you are just being paid for this moronic crap you vomit so relentlessly.

I have never said anything about oil.  I oppose this viciously anti-humanist ideology because it represents the antithesis of western liberalism.


----------



## bodecea

Have we figured out yet what was unConstitutional about all those people running for office yet?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> Have we figured out yet what was unConstitutional about all those people running for office yet?



Have we figured out why you mention that since nobody has even come remotely close to suggesting it isn't?

  ...........I mean, besides the fact you have been trained to salivate in defense every time the subject is Islam.


----------



## gulfman

I bet all the muslim democrats were all born in Hawaii.American citizens.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Consequences Against Self Absolution In Creating Cultural Psychosis "*

** Messianic Complex And Uniform Fetish Megalomania With Delusions of Grandeur**



bodecea said:


> Have we figured out yet what was unConstitutional about all those people running for office yet?


There is not a constitutional protection to threaten or actively violate the self ownership or self determination of others .

It is overt that the qurayn both threatens and directs its advocates to violate the self ownership or self determination of others . 

An allegiance to those edicts and its potentates is both egregious against individual liberty and against the constitution foundation .

Choosing to debate whether particular individuals should or should not be allowed to run for political office and set public policy is far less relevant than openly castigating those with an allegiance to a militant manifesto in lead of contention for a trophy designating the greatest number of homicides throughout history attributable to an ideology and aspiring for coercion in hisbah to violate the constitution by means of illegitimate aggression whenever superior .


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> I'm often torn between thinking of you as psychotic and thinking you are just being paid for this moronic crap you vomit so relentlessly.
> 
> I have never said anything about oil. I oppose this viciously anti-humanist ideology because it represents the antithesis of western liberalism.



guy, you never say it, but it seems odd the only weird religion practiced by people you seem to be upset about is the one where they are all standing on top of a shitload of oil.  

ALL religions are the antithesis of western liberalism, guy. Even Christianity. 


Not that you'd be sending anyone you care about to come back in a body bag to secure it. Let's send some poor kids over to do that.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> Have we figured out why you mention that since nobody has even come remotely close to suggesting it isn't?
> 
> ...........I mean, besides the fact you have been trained to salivate in defense every time the subject is Islam.



Says the Islamophobe who thinks there is a Muslim hiding under his bed!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

JoeB131 said:


> Says the Islamophobe who thinks there is a Muslim hiding under his bed!




So, psychotic it is.

Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Leverage Pivots Overcoming Dogma "*

** Logical Deductions From Antonyms ** 



JoeB131 said:


> ALL religions are the antithesis of western liberalism, guy. Even Christianity.


There is a fundamental difference between nomianism and antinomianism , which is that antinomianism incriminates any as hypocrites who seek to implement an ideology by invoking a name for written law or for aggression , while nomianism does not issue any regret about either .

In essence , antinomianism is a paradox imploring that by no name will one invoke a law , neither by mu sa , nor by mu ham mad , nor by i sa , nor by any pretenses of an ineffable deity , and even so far as to imply that all written laws be removed from society . 

While it is acceptable for an antinomian to verbally contest behavior as contrary with its perception of virtue , the only other expectations of its adherents are to issue forgiveness for any violations and to extend support of resources for others to conform with its aspirations .

Thus , fictional christianity exclaims an allegiance with antinomianism while otherwise ignorantly contradicting that fundamental edict by invoking written law by name in effect to relieve themselves of an obligation to practice their purported faith .

Thus , that fictional ishmaelism expects nomian legalism and enshrines it absent of regret as a basis for illegitimate aggression means invoking self defense , to include its castigation and exclusion , is a legitimate address of its under lying principles .


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI

Desperado said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
Click to expand...

How many of the 90 are running on a platform of instituting Sharia Law?


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?
> 
> How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?
> 
> Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
> Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
> Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
> Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
> Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
> The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
> Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
> 2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
> .
> .
> Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find
Click to expand...

your first link and your comment expose you for the virulent racist you are.  Do the world a favor and put a gun in your mouth.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Pointed Shoes "*

** Identifying Sensitivity Points Of Culprits  **



CHAZBUKOWSKI said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them but horrible for the United States.  Muslims and Sharia Law are incompatible with the US Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of the 90 are running on a platform of instituting Sharia Law?
Click to expand...

When was the last time political pundits claiming to be adherents for the genetic religion of qurayshism and running for political office were asked whether they believe qurayshism applies universally rather than only within hejaz and are hence fictional ishmaelism adherents ? 

Have you ever had your life threatened , literally " We will kill you . " , for testifying that the genetic religion of qurayshism does not apply outside of hejaz ?

Surah 47 is entitled mu ham mad and within it he directs that might makes rite and also not to call for peace while superior .

Numbers translate into votes and political policy , such that what is a purpose in fulfilling an expectation for tyranny by majority , as should an overtly intrinsic creed for hisbah be ignored or presumed trivial ? 


> _Surah 47:4  So when you meet those who disbelieve [in battle], strike [their] necks until, when you have inflicted slaughterupon them,  then secure their bonds, and either [confer] favor afterwards or ransom [them] until the war lays down its burdens. That [is the command]. *And if God had willed, He could have taken vengeance upon them [Himself], but [He ordered armed struggle] to test some of you by means of others.* And those who are killed in the cause of God - never will He waste their deeds.  Surah 47:11 - That is because God is the protector of those who have believed and because  the *disbelievers have no protector.*
> 
> Surah 47:35 - *So do not weaken and call for peace while you are superior;* and God is with you and will never deprive you of [the reward of] your deeds._


----------



## Dan Stubbs

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


*The know that the DNC is in weak condition and they could take it over.  Soros bought the party awhile back with several Donations, 20 mil.   10 to Hilly and 10 to the party.  This does not enclude payments to those running in races.*


*Foundation (to “demand a military overthrow of Donald Trump”)—Paul Ryan—Lindsey Graham—John McCain—Marco Rubio—Jeb Bush—Hillary Clinton—The Electronic Frontier Foundation ($72 million to “control internet, censor InfoWars.com”)—Center for Democracy & Technology (to “control internet, censor InfoWars.com”)—New America Foundation (to “control internet, censor InfoWars.com”)—Fight for the Future (to “control internet, censor InfoWars.com”)—Stanford Law professor Barbara van Schewick—Marvin Ammori, founder and lawyer at the Ammori Group—Director of Harvard’s Berkman & Klein Center Yochai Benkler—Public Knowledge (the nonprofit)—Citizen Engagement Lab—American Civil Liberties Union (for Net Neutrality to “control the Internet”)—Judge James Robart (who blocked Trump’s travel ban executive order)—American National Endowment for Democracy (to “control Europe’s left” and “stop anti-EU populism”)—SYRIZA (to “control Europe’s left” and “stop anti-E populism”)—Platform for Citizens Oriented Politics (to “fuel unrest in Macedonia”)—Journalists for Human Rights (to “fuel unrest in Macedonia”)—LGBT Support Center (in Macedonia)—58 other Macedonian organizations—The White Helmets (to stage what he said is a false flag chemical attack in Syria)—Planned Parenthood (for the Women’s March)—National Resource Defense Council—MoveOn.org—National Action Network (for the Women’s March)—American Civil Liberties Union (for the Women’s March)—Center for Constitutional Rights (for the Women’s March)—Amnesty International (for the Women’s March)—Human Rights Watch (for the Women’s March)—49 other march partners associated with the Women’s March—Day Without a Woman protest organizers ($246 Million)—Meetup.com—Senate Majority PAC (through his son, Alexander Soros)—Harry Reid (through Alexander Soros)—Free Press (the nonprofit)—22 Hungarian nonprofits (to “bring down the Hungarian government,” according to RT)—Association Carta di Roma (to “hide ethnicity of migrants who committ [sic] crimes”)—National Immigration Law Center (part of a “coordinated PR effort” stop the travel ban)—American Civil Liberties Union (part of a “coordinated PR effort” stop the travel ban)—Urban Justice Center (part of a “coordinated PR effort” stop the travel ban)—Travel ban protesters at JFK Airport (part of a “coordinated PR effort” stop the travel ban)—Indivisible (the nonprofit)—Organizing for Action—The Emergent Fund—Black Lives Matter—Central European University—“Democratic attorneys general” filing “anti-Trump lawsuits”—Priorities USA Action super PAC (to “stop Voter ID”)—David Brock—Media Matters for America—Alliance for Global Justice (to “organize the violent shut down of the Milo Yiannopoulos event at the University of California”)—Humanity for Progress—American-Islamic Relations—Southern Poverty Law Center—The recounts in Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania—Chechen jihadis—Turkey (the country)—BuzzFeed—The Daily Beast
Other GOP congressional recipients of Soros contributions include Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., ($2,500); Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla. ($2,700); Rep. Joe Heck, R-Nev. ($2,700); Rep. John Boehner, R-Ohio ($2,600); Rep. Ed Royce, R-Calif. ($2,500); Rep. Carlos Curbelo, R-Fla. ($1,000); Sen. Charles Grassley, R-Iowa ($1,000); Sen. Ron Johnson, R-Wis. ($1,000); Rep. Cathy McMorris Rodgers, R-Wash. ($1,000); and Rep. Dan Donovan, R-N.Y. ($300).
*


----------



## Synthaholic

longknife said:


> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump


So?


----------



## Lysistrata

Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.


----------



## Desperado

Lysistrata said:


> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.


That is History,  but today is here and now.
Sorry for your rude awakening into the real world Muslims are more violent.  The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules.  They never left the 13th century


----------



## Lysistrata

Desperado said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is History,  but today is here and now.
> Sorry for your rude awakening into the real world Muslims are more violent.  The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules.  They never left the 13th century
Click to expand...


The ones I know left the 13th century a long time ago. The ones in my neighborhood don't kill or maim anyone. Every religion has a small minority of jackasses who are responsible for this crap, and fundie fuckheads like jeffress, graham, and perkins just encourage ignorance like this.


----------



## Desperado

Lysistrata said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is History,  but today is here and now.
> Sorry for your rude awakening into the real world Muslims are more violent.  The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules.  They never left the 13th century
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I know left the 13th century a long time ago. The ones in my neighborhood don't kill or maim anyone. Every religion has a small minority of jackasses who are responsible for this crap, and fundie fuckheads like jeffress, graham, and perkins just encourage ignorance like this.
Click to expand...

So none of your Muslim friends and neighbors want to inplement Sharia Law?
Go ahead and vote for them and see how quick Sharia comes into being in your community. Islam is not just a religon, it is a life style


----------



## Lysistrata

Desperado said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is History,  but today is here and now.
> Sorry for your rude awakening into the real world Muslims are more violent.  The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules.  They never left the 13th century
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I know left the 13th century a long time ago. The ones in my neighborhood don't kill or maim anyone. Every religion has a small minority of jackasses who are responsible for this crap, and fundie fuckheads like jeffress, graham, and perkins just encourage ignorance like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So none of your Muslim friends and neighbors want to inplement Sharia Law?
> Go ahead and vote for them and see how quick Sharia comes into being in your community. Islam is not just a religon, it is a life style
Click to expand...


What an idiot you are. No, they don't. They don't act like the "Christian" fundies here in the U.S. who want to force their version of "biblical" religious law on the rest of us. They are the ones to be afraid of. Open your eyes. Listen intently to what they say out of their own mouths. "We are a Christian nation";  no, we're not. These bitches want to take over, eliminate American freedom, and force all of us to knuckle under to a theocracy run by scum.


----------



## irosie91

Lysistrata said:


> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.



to what history do you refer Lysis?     Different peoples
have DIFFERENT cultures.   Were Vikings a bit
violent in their history?    In grammar school we learn
about SPARTAN society vs  ATHENIAN society---
because there is some truth in what appears in dem
social studies books.   ----some actual truth.   In
North America ---DA SIOUX did not play with the
Lenilenapes and the Incas killed people as a part
of their religion----by the score


----------



## Desperado

Lysistrata said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is History,  but today is here and now.
> Sorry for your rude awakening into the real world Muslims are more violent.  The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules.  They never left the 13th century
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I know left the 13th century a long time ago. The ones in my neighborhood don't kill or maim anyone. Every religion has a small minority of jackasses who are responsible for this crap, and fundie fuckheads like jeffress, graham, and perkins just encourage ignorance like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So none of your Muslim friends and neighbors want to inplement Sharia Law?
> Go ahead and vote for them and see how quick Sharia comes into being in your community. Islam is not just a religon, it is a life style
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are. No, they don't. They don't act like the "Christian" fundies here in the U.S. who want to force their version of "biblical" religious law on the rest of us. They are the ones to be afraid of. Open your eyes. Listen intently to what they say out of their own mouths. "We are a Christian nation";  no, we're not. These bitches want to take over, eliminate American freedom, and force all of us to knuckle under to a theocracy run by scum.
Click to expand...

You are so full of shit you eyes are brown.  When was the last time a Christian fundie cut off someone's head for eating meat on Friday or skipping Sunday School last week.


----------



## Syriusly

Desperado said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is History,  but today is here and now.
> Sorry for your rude awakening into the real world Muslims are more violent.  The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules.  They never left the 13th century
Click to expand...


Tell us all about how the 3 million Muslim Americans are killing other Americans for not following their rules......please let us in on this.


----------



## Lysistrata

Desperado said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Islam is a religion. Where did anyone get the idea that it isn't? Muslims are no more violent than adherents to other religions. History is pretty clear on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That is History,  but today is here and now.
> Sorry for your rude awakening into the real world Muslims are more violent.  The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules.  They never left the 13th century
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I know left the 13th century a long time ago. The ones in my neighborhood don't kill or maim anyone. Every religion has a small minority of jackasses who are responsible for this crap, and fundie fuckheads like jeffress, graham, and perkins just encourage ignorance like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So none of your Muslim friends and neighbors want to inplement Sharia Law?
> Go ahead and vote for them and see how quick Sharia comes into being in your community. Islam is not just a religon, it is a life style
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an idiot you are. No, they don't. They don't act like the "Christian" fundies here in the U.S. who want to force their version of "biblical" religious law on the rest of us. They are the ones to be afraid of. Open your eyes. Listen intently to what they say out of their own mouths. "We are a Christian nation";  no, we're not. These bitches want to take over, eliminate American freedom, and force all of us to knuckle under to a theocracy run by scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so full of shit you eyes are brown.  When was the last time a Christian fundie cut off someone's head for eating meat on Friday or skipping Sunday School last week.
Click to expand...


I already told you that many religions have groups of fundie jackasses who do this sort of thing.  What religion do you think the boots on the ground fighting ISIS and the Taliban follow? What religion do you think the Americans who participated in lynchings were? What religion do you think that the people who burned people like Joan of Arc were? What religion do you think that the people were who hanged their fellow Christians at Salem and Boston Common. 

I reiterate that we must be vigilant that Christian fundies don't succeed in their plan to turn our nation into a theocracy, regardless of what radical extremist fundies do overseas. Steven Anderson and Swanson, who both claim that they are Christian pastors, have called for the killing of gays for not following these pastors' sick brand of religion.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Desperado, post: 20048119 





Desperado said:


> The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules. They never left the 13th century



Who’s ‘they’ ? All 1.5 billion of them?


----------



## Desperado

NotfooledbyW said:


> Desperado, post: 20048119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules. They never left the 13th century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s ‘they’ ? All 1.5 billion of them?
Click to expand...

At this pont Im tired of arguing about this.  If the American public is stupid enough to elect a muslim they deserve what they get!  One woud have thought most people had learned their lesson with barak


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Covertly Lauding Democracy As Tyranny By Majority "*

** Understanding For Fools Four How It Works **


Syriusly said:


> Tell us all about how the 3 million Muslim Americans are killing other Americans for not following their rules......please let us in on this.


That is not how it works . 

Are they a statistical majority ?  

What are the government which they option whenever they are superior ? 

Indeed , are you promoting a statistical majority or even a formidable majority enter into the voting booth ? 

It is one thing to be able to tell a fake christian that they are antinomian hypocrites and heretics of their own faith , and it is another to accuse those whose disregard for anything but their own supremacist , separatist , bigoted , intolerant , nomian dictates that the bandwagon foment of their demagogues violates non aggression principles when apologetics for violence against non conformists is not a tenet of their own creed .  



> 47:4 So when you meet those who disbelieve [in battle], strike [their] necks until, when you have inflicted slaughter upon them, then secure their bonds, and either [confer] favor afterwards or ransom [them] until the war lays down its burdens. That [is the command]. And if God had willed, He could have taken vengeance upon them [Himself], but [He ordered armed struggle] to test some of you by means of others. And those who are killed in the cause of God - never will He waste their deeds.
> 
> 47:11 That is because God is the protector of those who have believed and because the disbelievers have no protector.
> 
> 47:35 *So do not weaken and call for peace while you are superior;* and God is with you and will never deprive you of [the reward of] your deeds.



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hisbah
Hisbah (Arabic: حسبة‎‎ ḥisbah) is an Islamic doctrine which means "accountability".[1] Hisbah is the divinely-sanctioned duty of the ruler (government) to intervene and coercively "enjoining good and forbidding wrong" in order to keep everything in order according to sharia (Islamic law).[2] The doctrine is based on an expression from the Quran - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enjoining_good_and_forbidding_wrong ).[1][3][page needed] Some Salafists suggest that it is the sacred duty of all Muslims, not just rulers.[2]


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Stipulating Spacial Disk Illusions In Lemniscates "*



Desperado said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado, post: 20048119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules. They never left the 13th century
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s ‘they’ ? All 1.5 billion of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this pont Im tired of arguing about this.  If the American public is stupid enough to elect a muslim they deserve what they get!  One woud have thought most people had learned their lesson with barak
Click to expand...

** Does This Help Will ** 

A simple and direct question related with creed towards social order is this , " What is the demographic nature of government posture among  the 1.5 billion ? " . 

A follow on question is this , " Are the governments among populations espousing the nomainism of fictional ishmaelism consistent with individual liberty and what are indicators that non aggression principles and non nomian principles are lacking as tenets of creed ? "

** Sure Are Ewe Shore **

What does stupidity have to do with objective while ignorant ?  And , especially , do not underestimate the drone of idiocy within clues less bandwagon ! 

On a precipice within non aggression principles is that superlatives of rational means available should include informed consent .

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enjoining_good_and_forbidding_wrong is a tenet of en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hisbah corresponds with a very serious tone for moral absolution within thought patterns of voters , and enforcement of those tenets through democracy is analogous with tyranny by majorities and varies by creed within the domains of range available to collective individuals . 

One is hardly at liberty to doubt covert or overt intentions any collective group has against individual liberty which does not espouse non nomianism or non aggression principles .

** Assertions A Bout Getting Weird **

When one is armed with the challenge to others in reason for non aggression principles , it is feasible to acquire concessions to all things included in self ownership ( free roam , free association ) and in self determination ( private property , willful intents ) of individual liberties , that includes a concession for self defense .

When one is armed with the challenge to others in reason for non nomianism principles , it is feasible to acquire concessions to all things included in a utopian and in a dystopian paradox where all ( writes , rights , wrights , rites ) writs of law are removed from social constructs , that does not include a concession for self defense .


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Desperado, post: 20050582 





Desperado said:


> If the American public is stupid enough to elect a muslim they deserve what they get!



What has an elected Muslim done that American voters should regret having voted for them?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Desperado said:


> At this pont Im tired of arguing about this.



Don’t falsly flatter yourself that you are intellectually engaged in an argument. You are not. You are expressing religious bigotry and hatred against on specific religion.

If you are truly tired of hating, hopefully that is a good thing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

[Desperado, post: 20048451 





Desperado said:


> When was the last time a Christian fundie cut off someone's head




Are you an American? When has an elected Muslim or any single candidate who happens to practice the religion of peace (as GWBush calls it) cut off someone’s head?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Not a beheading, but does murdering two and wounding five in a Unitarian Church count?

“They call themselves “progressive.” How is a white woman having a ****** baby progress? How is a man sticking his dick up another man’s ass progress?* It is an abomination before the Lord.” *

Excerpt from a Christian Fundie’s manifesto justifying mass murder.



Desperado, post: 20048451 





Desperado said:


> When was the last time a Christian fundie cut off someone's head for eating meat on Friday or skipping Sunday School last week.



Does this mean all right wing Christian conservatives should be rejected by voters and kept out of office?



> .
> *The Unitarian Universalist Church*
> 
> Do not let the word “church” mislead you. The Unitarian Universalist Church is not a church. It is a cult. They do not even believe in God. They worship the god of secularism. These sick people are not just liberals. They are ultra-liberals. This is a collection of sick, weird, and homosexual people. The Unitarian Universalist Church is the fountainhead, the veritable wellspring, of anti-American organizations like Moveon.org, and Code Pink. Their people are absolute hypocrites. They embrace every pervert that comes down the pike, but if they discover you are a conservative, they absolutely hate you. I have experienced this first hand in my own life. I cannot, for the life of me, understand why these people would embrace Marxism as they do. I believe someone should do a journalistic exposé on this church because it is a den of unAmerican vipers. They call themselves “progressive.” How is a white woman having a ****** baby progress? How is a man sticking his dick up another man’s ass progress? It is an abomination before the Lord. It takes warped minds to hate America like they do. It makes me so angry! I cannot live with it anymore! The environmental nuts have to be stopped too!



The Adkisson Manifesto

_* It is an abomination before the Lord.”*_


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

NotfooledbyW said:


> Not a beheading, but does murdering two and wounding five in a Unitarian Church count?
> 
> “They call themselves “progressive.” How is a white woman having a ****** baby progress? How is a man sticking his dick up another man’s ass progress?* It is an abomination before the Lord.” *
> 
> Excerpt from a Christian Fundie’s manifesto justifying mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado, post: 20048451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time a Christian fundie cut off someone's head for eating meat on Friday or skipping Sunday School last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean all right wing Christian conservatives should be rejected by voters and kept out of office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *The Unitarian Universalist Church*
> 
> Do not let the word “church” mislead you. The Unitarian Universalist Church is not a church. It is a cult. They do not even believe in God. They worship the god of secularism. These sick people are not just liberals. They are ultra-liberals. This is a collection of sick, weird, and homosexual people. The Unitarian Universalist Church is the fountainhead, the veritable wellspring, of anti-American organizations like Moveon.org, and Code Pink. Their people are absolute hypocrites. They embrace every pervert that comes down the pike, but if they discover you are a conservative, they absolutely hate you. I have experienced this first hand in my own life. I cannot, for the life of me, understand why these people would embrace Marxism as they do. I believe someone should do a journalistic exposé on this church because it is a den of unAmerican vipers. They call themselves “progressive.” How is a white woman having a ****** baby progress? How is a man sticking his dick up another man’s ass progress? It is an abomination before the Lord. It takes warped minds to hate America like they do. It makes me so angry! I cannot live with it anymore! The environmental nuts have to be stopped too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Adkisson Manifesto
> 
> _* It is an abomination before the Lord.”*_
Click to expand...

hmmm thought that you said that you were against religious bigotry, stereotyping and prejudice


----------



## DOTR

If it’s unamerican Democrats will embrace it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

TroglocratsRdumb, post: 20052465 





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> hmmm thought that you said that you were against religious bigotry, stereotyping and prejudice



I am against all that. What makes you think I am not.

Desperado is a anti-Muslim bigot. My point is against that bigotry.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Not sure why the Left is so enamored with Islam.
Is it because they help build the the Democratic Party's coalition of hate?
Left Wingers are dangerously naive about Islam. They are not fooling around.
They mean it when they say that they will impose Sharia Laws.
Left Wingers should look at this site. 
Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

NotfooledbyW said:


> TroglocratsRdumb, post: 20052465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm thought that you said that you were against religious bigotry, stereotyping and prejudice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am against all that. What makes you think I am not.
> 
> Desperado is a anti-Muslim bigot. My point is against that bigotry.
Click to expand...


Your prejudice against the Fundamentalist is so intense that you are attempting to defend Islamic violence.
It's kind of amazing.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

TroglocratsRdumb, post: 20052521, member: 65531"]your prejudice against the  





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> your prejudice against the Fundamentalist is so intense that you are attempting to defend Islamic violence.



It is neither Islamic violence or Christian violence. Terrorists commit acts of violence not the religion they profess to belong. 

Same goes for Christians. 


I defend no violence by Christian or Muslim fundamentalists or atheists or anyone.

This thread opposes peaceful Muslims from running for public office.

Concern yourself with that prejudice and bigotry.

I am.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

TroglocratsRdumb, post: 20052511 





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Not sure why the Left is so enamored with Islam.



Not enamored, just not bigots. 

What has any US Muslim politician done that you arouses your bigotry?


----------



## Desperado

NotfooledbyW said:


> TroglocratsRdumb, post: 20052521, member: 65531"]your prejudice against the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> your prejudice against the Fundamentalist is so intense that you are attempting to defend Islamic violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is neither Islamic violence or Christian violence. Terrorists commit acts of violence not the religion they profess to belong.
> 
> Same goes for Christians.
> 
> 
> I defend no violence by Christian or Muslim fundamentalists or atheists or anyone.
> 
> This thread opposes peaceful Muslims from running for public office.
> 
> Concern yourself with that prejudice and bigotry.
> 
> I am.
Click to expand...

Face it, You lie!   You are bigoted against Christians and conservatives.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Fomenting Doom When Ignorance Is Bliss "*

** What Two Due About Fools With Blinders Outfitting Others **



NotfooledbyW said:


> It is neither Islamic violence or Christian violence. Terrorists commit acts of violence not the religion they profess to belong.


The facts are that you are ignorant and objective with a classic case of cognitive dissonance between your want to defend the minority and be intolerant of the intolerant such that it is not possible for you to identify the intolerance of fictional ishmaelism within the populace of its institutions while a conflicting perception of them as a minority looms .

Violence is not a tenet of christianity , whether someone initiates violence or invokes a law in its name , and antinomainism incriminates them for any such deviations .

Alternatively , what is your motivation for pandering ignorance that violence is not an institutional tenet of fictional ishmaelism as you would fail all too easily in trying to prove it ? 



NotfooledbyW said:


> Same goes for Christians.
> I defend no violence by Christian or Muslim fundamentalists or atheists or anyone.
> This thread opposes peaceful Muslims from running for public office.
> Concern yourself with that prejudice and bigotry.
> I am.


Peaceful is a bull shit term about fictional ishmaelism from its deluded drones , as it is conditional on whether they are or not superior to implement its final solution . 

Are you so disingenuous that you would not answer a question as to whether you support a statistical majority or formidable minority of fictional ishmaelism voters within the populace and , if not , to what end are you proposing that acceptance ? 

Explain public policy around the world of fictional ishmaleism governments , as it regards individual liberty , whether they refer to them as democracies , or democracies as republics .


----------



## Mac1958

It would certainly be interesting to know how many of these candidates are being grilled by Democrats on women's rights and freedoms and gay rights and freedoms, not just in America, but around the world.  Grilled with loud and clear responses expected.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> It would certainly be interesting to know how many of these candidates are being grilled by Democrats on women's rights and freedoms and gay rights and freedoms, not just in America, but around the world. Grilled with loud and clear responses expected.



Stormy Mac once again trying to project his Islamophobia as a civil rights issue.  

Was that you ranting at the lady at the Starbucks with the Hijab?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Ignorance Of Leaps And Bounds "*



JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would certainly be interesting to know how many of these candidates are being grilled by Democrats on women's rights and freedoms and gay rights and freedoms, not just in America, but around the world. Grilled with loud and clear responses expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy Mac once again *trying to project his Islamophobia as a civil rights issue*.
Click to expand...

** There Inn Lies The Problem **

An entitlement to invoke self defense in response to illegitimate threats of aggression against ones self ownership and or self determination is a civil wrights issue .

Until the pathetic cowards proffering a valued tenet for objectivity before judgment , also proffer a responsibility to informed consent , such that they are not objective while ignorant and expect the same of others and expect that negligence of knowledge mixed with bloviation and consternation are valid proof of analysis . 

#I_SLAM_A_PHOBIA - fictional ishmaelism is the paranoia and delusion invoked from surah 9 for over 1400 years to defend hejaz when it was not ever under duress .

** Insert Poster Child Video Here **

Are you actually bantering willful ignorance by pandering to desert attire and all that its nomianism represents against non aggression principles and non nomianism , which makes fictional ishmaelism no less aggressive than any other puritanical based ideology and even more so given the advocacy and credence for illegitimate aggression against non believers is overtly provided as a tenet by doctrine ?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Mac1958 said:


> It would certainly be interesting to know how many of these candidates are being grilled by Democrats on women's rights and freedoms and gay rights and freedoms, not just in America, but around the world. Grilled with loud and clear responses expected




Why would it be interesting? I’m sure all Democrat candidates strongly support women’s rights and freedoms etc , that’s why they are Democrats and not homophobic Republicans who still want to have State and Federal control over women’s wombs.?


----------



## Mac1958

NotfooledbyW said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would certainly be interesting to know how many of these candidates are being grilled by Democrats on women's rights and freedoms and gay rights and freedoms, not just in America, but around the world. Grilled with loud and clear responses expected
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be interesting? I’m sure all Democrat candidates strongly support women’s rights and freedoms etc , that’s why they are Democrats and not homophobic Republicans who still want to have State and Federal control over women’s wombs.?
Click to expand...

Perhaps you're not aware of the treatment of gays and women by fundamentalist Islam.  You can probably Google that and become more informed.

So the obvious question would center around how devout they are in their religion. At least it would be an obvious question to someone who is not going to choose to keep their eyes closed.
.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

NotfooledbyW said:


> TroglocratsRdumb, post: 20052511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Left is so enamored with Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enamored, just not bigots.
> 
> What has any US Muslim politician done that you arouses your bigotry?
Click to expand...



Islam is a supremacist ideology.  Your calling the rejection of such an act of bigotry is utterly stupid.

Rejecting Islam is the product of a mind that prefers our western way of life and actually recognizes what Islam is all about. You are an uneducated individual, so all you know is to repeat the same vapid platitudes of other uneducated individuals when it comes to Islam.


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> Islam is a supremacist ideology. Your calling the rejection of such an act of bigotry is utterly stupid.



Again, I really have to assume you don't actually know any Muslims.  I know a few, and not a one of them has every pulled a sword on me and tried to get me to convert.  In fact, they haven't even tried to get me to convert by telling me how wonderful their religion is, unlike Christians, who can't seem to fucking help themselves when they find out I'm an atheist. 

They usually don't try more than once, though.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> Rejecting Islam is the product of a mind that prefers our western way of life and actually recognizes what Islam is all about. You are an uneducated individual, so all you know is to repeat the same vapid platitudes of other uneducated individuals when it comes to Islam.



Again, just because you fall for the lies of the Oil Companies and Zionists, doesn't mean the rest of us have to.


----------



## Wry Catcher

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninety?
> 
> Out of how many?
> 
> A warning that people in America are free to practice their religion legally?
> 
> Why do you think they're going to the Democrats? Probably because they know what the Republicans are, warmongers.
Click to expand...


The 21st Century conservative cherry pick our Constitution, in some matters they totally ignore these phrases: a) "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof", a b) a well regulated Militia, being necessary for a free state".

None dare call them patriots!


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Relying On Insulated Conclusions "*

** Covert Voting Over Public Policy **



JoeB131 said:


> Again, I really have to assume you don't actually know any Muslims.  I know a few, and not a one of them has every pulled a sword on me and tried to get me to convert.


Try this , because it worked for me to receive a response that the qurayn applies everywhere and that they would kill anyone for saying otherwise , after which CIA , Homeland Security , FBI and local police reports were filed .

Assuming you are bold enough , challenge them that the qurayn does not apply outside of hejaz , and from their answer , you may conclude that all that its supremacist , sectarian , intolerant , bigoted ideology includes is expected everywhere . 

Facts are that they are content to maintain a low profile until they are superior ; and , any fool should be able to evaluate that governments elected by such social idiocy are contrary with individual liberty .

*Come on , be brave , do you believe a percentage for their populous representation should be limited and are you willing to live among them as a subjugated minority ?*

If the inextricable directives to establish the religious polity and genetic religion of qurayshism were limited in scope to hejaz , then the that would be tolerable ; however , as it stands , their pretenses that qurayshism applies everywhere , also termed fictional ishmaelism , implies that they are practicing takfir ( tactic when in fear ) while conspiring for supremacy to implement their final solution .


----------



## JoeB131

Monk-Eye said:


> ry this , because it worked for me to receive a response that the qurayn applies everywhere and that they would kill anyone for saying otherwise , after which CIA , Homeland Security , FBI and local police reports were filed .
> 
> Assuming you are bold enough , challenge them that the qurayn does not apply outside of hejaz , and from their answer , you may conclude that all that its supremacist , sectarian , intolerant , bigoted ideology includes is expected everywhere .



Yawn, everyone has you on ignore because you never say anything interesting.   Today's not changing that.  

Most Muslims I know realize that secular law trumps religious law.  I wish Christians were that well behaved in this country, they are constantly trying to impose their religious stupidity on the rest of us.


----------



## Syriusly

Desperado said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado, post: 20048119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> The onlt religion left that will kill or mame if you do not follow their rules. They never left the 13th century
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who’s ‘they’ ? All 1.5 billion of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this pont Im tired of arguing about this.  If the American public is stupid enough to elect a muslim they deserve what they get!  One woud have thought most people had learned their lesson with barak
Click to expand...


Oh be serious- you will never tire of promoting your particular brand of religious bigotry.

The only difference between you an an antisemite is that you promote hatred of a different branch of religion.


----------



## Syriusly

JoeB131 said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ry this , because it worked for me to receive a response that the qurayn applies everywhere and that they would kill anyone for saying otherwise , after which CIA , Homeland Security , FBI and local police reports were filed .
> 
> Assuming you are bold enough , challenge them that the qurayn does not apply outside of hejaz , and from their answer , you may conclude that all that its supremacist , sectarian , intolerant , bigoted ideology includes is expected everywhere .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, everyone has you on ignore because you never say anything interesting.   Today's not changing that.
> 
> Most Muslims I know realize that secular law trumps religious law.  I wish Christians were that well behaved in this country, they are constantly trying to impose their religious stupidity on the rest of us.
Click to expand...


I don't have him on ignore- i just ignore his post. 

If Muslims in America were all the murderous bunch that the contard Far Right say they are- then all of those women wearing scarves would be too busy murdering people to run for office.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Wry Catcher said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be a warning to all Americans. They must remember that Islam is not a religion, it is a political movement to dominate everything around it.
> 
> _More than 90 American Muslims, nearly all of them Democrats, are running for public office across the country this year. Many are young and politically inexperienced, and most are long shots. But they represent a collective gamble: that voters are so disgusted by America’s least popular president on record that they’re willing to elect members of America’s least popular religious minority group._
> 
> _Although their number seems small, the candidacies mark an unprecedented rise for the nation’s diverse Muslim community that typically has been underrepresented in American politics._
> 
> One only has to look at what elected Muslims have done in the UK.
> 
> More of this alarming news @ The blue Muslim wave: American Muslims launch political campaigns, hope to deliver ‘sweet justice’ to Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninety?
> 
> Out of how many?
> 
> A warning that people in America are free to practice their religion legally?
> 
> Why do you think they're going to the Democrats? Probably because they know what the Republicans are, warmongers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 21st Century conservative cherry pick our Constitution, in some matters they totally ignore these phrases: a) "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of Religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof", a b) a well regulated Militia, being necessary for a free state".
> 
> None dare call them patriots!
Click to expand...


Totally. They use the term "patriot" to describe whatever is convenient for themselves.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" When Adversaries Pride Themselves On Being Stupid "*

** As If On Ignore Is Any Less Of An Indication Of Closed Minds **



Syriusly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Muslims in America were all the murderous bunch that the contard Far Right say they are- then all of those women wearing scarves would be too busy murdering people to run for office.
Click to expand...

You are ignoring the precepts for the violence which is whenever they are superior . 

It is a tragic absurdity that the left blubbers about the far right and is ridiculously deluded that they will have greater fortune by pitting against them the representation of an even further right , sectarian , supremacist , intolerant , bigoted , institution of fictional ishmaelism .

One can see how the fictional ishmaelism demagogue , tay yip yap ear dog again from the mussel men bother hood of turn key , is corrupting it politics away from kemalism , away from individual liberty .   

One can see that the french government is demanding that parts of the qurayn be removed , because any literate fool can see the hate speech that gets invoked whenever it is convenient , whenever they are superior .

One can see registration of religious affiliation and other depravities in iraq , including the election of muck tada all sadder that have arisen and originated at the behest of the terrorist saudis , who wanted sad dam removed and who coerced their err and boy bush whacker to due the deed , and errand boy who was too weak minded to demand a us first amendment style for that government .

Women are not typically the ones murdering people and this is the title of a business insider article on June 1 2018 , " Britain says militant Islamist threat to stay high and may rise further " . 


** Conditional Self Defense Policy For One Month **

Part of surah 2 describes ramadan , where they are told only to fight those who fight them , but only for that month , otherwise surah 9 and its hate speech militant manifesto to convert by the sword prevails . 

*So why would any celebrate the end to a temporary armistice ?* 

Read as mu ham mad foments his flock and encourages them to violence as they pause from their own initiation of war .

_2:194. [Fighting in] the sacred month is for [aggression committed in] the sacred month, and for [all] violations is legal retribution. So whoever has assaulted you, then assault him in the same way that he has assaulted you. And fear God and know that God is with those who fear Him.

2:216. Fighting has been enjoined upon you while it is hateful to you. But perhaps you hate a thing and it is good for you; and perhaps you love a thing and it is bad for you. And God knows, while you know not.

2:217. They ask you about the sacred month - about fighting therein. Say, “Fighting therein is great [sin], but averting [people] from the way of God and disbelief in Him and [preventing access to] al-Masjid al-Harām and the expulsion of its people therefrom are greater [evil] in the sight of God. And fitnah is greater than killing.” And they will continue to fight you until they turn you back from your religion if they are able. And whoever of you reverts from his religion [to disbelief] and dies while he is a disbeliever - for those, their deeds have become worthless in this world and the Hereafter, and those are the companions of the Fire; they will abide therein eternally.

2:278 O you who have believed, fear God and give up what remains [due to you] of interest, if you should be believers.

2:279 And if you do not, then be informed of a war [against you] from God and His Messenger. But if you repent, you may have your principal - [thus] you do no wrong, nor are you wronged ._


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Holding Onto Whatever Works Even If It Is A Pile Of Falsifications "*

** Flippant Terms Cast By Fools **



Syriusly said:


> Oh be serious- you will never tire of promoting your particular brand of religious bigotry.
> The only difference between you an an antisemite is that you promote hatred of a different branch of religion.


You lack any clue as to what semitism is . 

The term semitic implies the genetic lineage of shem ; the askenazi are not semitic , they are form lineage of japheth - japhetic ,  the house of  gomer , so " surprise , surprise surprise " . 

It is the norse peoples and those in much of europe who have been a target of invasion by the turks and arabs since the end of rome , who none believe are entitled to self ownership or self determination or a distinct identity as a peoples , as the racist , supremacist , domination of fictional ishmaelism and the idiocy of pan arabism is being thrust upon them , while other vast regions remain homogeneous in their racial identity . 

** Excusing The Depraved For Lack Of Familiarity **

Again , the genetic religion of qurayshism would only apply within hejaz , while any pretense that qurayshism applies outside of hejaz is debase and termed fictional ishmaelism . 

*Surah 8:75* - And those who believed after [the initial emigration] and emigrated and fought with you - they are of you. But *those of [blood] relationship are more entitled [to inheritance] in the decree of God.* Indeed, God is Knowing of all things.

_en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umayyad_Caliphate
The Umayyad caliphate was marked both by territorial expansion and by the administrative and cultural problems that such expansion created. Despite some notable exceptions, the Umayyads tended to favor the rights of the old Arab families, and in particular their own, over those of newly converted Muslims (mawali). Therefore, they held to a less universalist conception of Islam than did many of their rivals. As G.R. Hawting has written, "Islam was in fact regarded as the property of the conquering aristocracy."[74]

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbasid_Revolution...
The Umayyad state is remembered as an Arab-centric state, being run by and for the benefit of those who were ethnically Arab though Muslim in creed.[11][30] The non-Arab Muslims resented their marginal social position and were easily drawn into Abbasid opposition to Umayyad rule.[13][14][26] Arabs dominated the bureaucracy and military, and were housed in fortresses separate from the local population outside of Arabia.[5] *Even after converting to Islam, non-Arabs or Mawali could not live in these garrison cities. The non-Arabs were not allowed to work for the government nor could they hold officer positions in the Umayyad military and they still had to pay the jizya tax for non-Muslims.[30][31][32][33]* Non-Muslims under Umayyad rule were subject to these same injunctions.[34] *Racial intermarriage between Arabs and non Arabs was rare.[6]* When it did occur, it was only allowed between an Arab man and a non-Arab woman while non-Arab men were generally not free to marry Arab women.[7]

Conversion to Islam occurred gradually. *If a non-Arab wished to convert to Islam, they not only had to give up their own names but also had to remain a second-class citizen.[12][32]* The non-Arab would be "adopted" by an Arab tribe,[33] though *they would not actually adopt the tribe's name as that would risk pollution of perceived Arab racial purity.* Rather, the non-Arab would take the last name of "freedman of al-(tribe's name)", even if they were not a slave prior to conversion. This essentially meant they were subservient to the tribe who sponsored their conversion.[12][35]_


----------



## Wry Catcher

The above two posts are brought to you by a hate monger member of the lunatic fringe.  Let it be known that this form of mental deficiency is what leads to holocausts.


----------



## Faun

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?
> 
> How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?
> 
> Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
> Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
> Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
> Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
> Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
> The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
> Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
> 2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
> .
> .
> Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find
Click to expand...

Poke a conservative  find a racist.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Knee Jerk Accusations Of Racism From Simpletons Lacking A Valid Argument "*

** Literal Meaning Of An After Life ** 



Wry Catcher said:


> The above two posts are brought to you by a hate monger member of the lunatic fringe.  Let it be known that this form of mental deficiency is what leads to holocausts.


Do your research , you reverse racist , clueless , hypocrite , clown . 

If you actually want multiculturalism , then get the peoples of japheth to breed like feral animals and export them to all the semitic and hamitic cultures . 

If my preference for blonde women offends you , as i protest their poaching and general desolation , maybe you should think about what you are doing . 

This poster acknowledges that all are entitled to self ownership and to self determination and am not so cowardly as to avoid an objective evaluation for whether fairness of numerical representation exists globally within the distribution of peoples .


----------



## Wry Catcher

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Knee Jerk Accusations Of Racism From Simpletons Lacking A Valid Argument "*
> 
> ** Literal Meaning Of An After Life **
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above two posts are brought to you by a hate monger member of the lunatic fringe.  Let it be known that this form of mental deficiency is what leads to holocausts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do your research , you reverse racist , clueless , hypocrite , clown .
> 
> If you actually want multiculturalism , then get the peoples of japheth to breed like feral animals and export them to all the semitic and hamitic cultures .
> 
> If my preference for blonde women offends you , as i protest their poaching and general desolation , maybe you should think about what you are doing .
> 
> This poster acknowledges that all are entitled to self ownership and to self determination and am not so cowardly as to avoid an objective evaluation for whether fairness of numerical representation exists globally within the distribution of peoples .
Click to expand...


Who or what made you into the pathological hater you proudly are?  I think, and what I think is hate mongers and fear mongers are the work of evil doers.  I do not use the word evil in this context as a pejorative, it aptly describes you and others who act like you, & that includes the current President of the United States.

You may disagree, and make claims to incite fear and hate, but as the man said, those who do so establish two graves, one for their target, and one for themselves.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?
> 
> How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?
> 
> Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
> Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
> Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
> Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
> Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
> The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
> Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
> 2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
> .
> .
> Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find
Click to expand...

You have issues dude.  I bet you didnt know MS 13 was started in Los Angeles, an AMERICAN gang.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them.  The more variety the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?  For *what* exactly and for *who* exactly?
> 
> How the hell do YOU define "Better" ?
> 
> Negro 911 operator who hung up on emergency calls is sentenced to jail
> Chinese National Gets 10 Years in US Prison for Stealing Trade Secrets
> Somalian American Officer charged with murder in shooting death of unarmed woman in Minneapolis alley
> Mexican Uber driver in US illegally charged with four rapes
> Illegal Uber Driver from Ghana  Accused of Rape Left Country After Posting Bail
> The Salvadoran Threat: MS-13 Members Indicted in Machete Killing of Long Island Boy
> Two charged in murder of mother, kids, partner in Troy, New York
> 2 black men sentenced to probation for gang-rape of 13-year-old girl, triggering backlash
> .
> .
> Note - in all honesty I looked for links to post about white vicious crimes.....few to find
Click to expand...

How could you miss all the mass shootings we have had in your intrepid search for viscious white crimes?  Here is a suggestion: Stormfront & Assoc may not be the best sources for that information.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Degenerate Excuses For Gluttony "*

** Scapegoat Name Calling **



Wry Catcher said:


> *Who or what made you into the pathological hater you proudly are?
> ,,,it aptly describes you and others who act like you,....*


Do you expect voices with a preference be dictated from ewe as to what they will receive ?

Perhaps the only thing that might be evil is your lack of understanding for statistics of phenotype expression resulting from the incidence of dominant versus recessive genes given random selection . 

Please , feel free to express your advocacy of contempt that any of japheth remain - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blond#/media/File:Map_pigmentation_in_Europe.png ( 1939 ) .


----------



## Wry Catcher

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Degenerate Excuses For Gluttony "*
> 
> ** Scapegoat Name Calling **
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who or what made you into the pathological hater you proudly are?
> ,,,it aptly describes you and others who act like you,....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect voices with a preference be dictated from ewe as to what they will receive ?
> 
> Perhaps the only thing that might be evil is your lack of understanding for statistics of phenotype expression resulting from the incidence of dominant versus recessive genes given random selection .
> 
> Please , feel free to express your advocacy of contempt that any of japheth remain - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blond#/media/File:Map_pigmentation_in_Europe.png ( 1939 ) .
Click to expand...


A post ^^^ of blovation ^^^, Bombastic variety.


----------



## Syriusly

It is odd really- the writer of the OP started this thread another of the typical religious hate mongery of the far right- you know sort of like they used to do this:



But what he and the far right really just can't see is this is the American dream in action. Yes- many of these Muslims(though certainly not all) come from Muslim countries where religious freedoms are curtailed and corruption is rife and many freedoms are restricted- but they came here- and like other immigrants before them- they are choosing to participate in our Democratic system- because they want to be here- rather than where they came from. 

They should be applauded for wanting to be part of our great country(and it has never stopped being great)- instead stooping to the tired old religious bigotry of the past.


----------



## Picaro

Yes, it's hilarious; all the deviants and racists and Xian haters here in full support of a nasty political ideology that will be tossing them off of skyscrapers if they take over, Can't get any more clueless than that, but why expect sense from the mentally ill ???


----------



## pismoe

Picaro said:


> Yes, it's hilarious; all the deviants and racists and Xian haters here in full support of a nasty political ideology that will be tossing them off of skyscrapers if they take over, Can't get any more clueless than that, but why expect sense from the mentally ill ???


-------------------------------------   many in America have lost the sense of self preservation , especially the younger in age .    Same goes for the euros , german in particular where there are photos of young german chicks welcoming muslim refugee invaders .    I suppose that its the same in 'england' .   Only hope seems to be Eastern Europe and Italy being the latest to tell muslim refugee invaders to pack their bags  Picaro .


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Picaro said:


> Yes, it's hilarious; all the deviants and racists and Xian haters here in full support of a nasty political ideology that will be tossing them off of skyscrapers if they take over, Can't get any more clueless than that, but why expect sense from the mentally ill ???




 It's cute watching them dredge up old cartoons that have nothing to do with the supremacist ideology in question.

Perhaps those who do not support this anti-humanist ideology should start doing the same every time one of these uneducated self-haters criticizes Christianity. See -- you criticized Christianity . That makes you a Nazi!! 

They are just too stupid to see how ridiculous they are acting. There is only ONE ideology they treat in this manner -- Islam.  They do it for no other ideology, yet they turn around and claim they are not Islamist supporters.

Crazy.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

pismoe said:


> -------------------------------------   many in America have lost the sense of self preservation , especially the younger in age .   .




They have been force fed the notion that Western Civilization is the cause of all the world's ills.  Instead of embracing all the positive aspects of their culture, they see all the negative, and the reason they only see the negative is that they are unfulfilled and worthless. 

 These are the prats who have "celebrate diversity" bumper stickers on their car, yet are actively enabling the force that wants to destroy all the rich diversity of Western Culture.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Dogmaphobe said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's hilarious; all the deviants and racists and Xian haters here in full support of a nasty political ideology that will be tossing them off of skyscrapers if they take over, Can't get any more clueless than that, but why expect sense from the mentally ill ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute watching them dredge up old cartoons that have nothing to do with the supremacist ideology in question.
> 
> Perhaps those who do not support this anti-humanist ideology should start doing the same every time one of these uneducated self-haters criticizes Christianity. See -- you criticized Christianity . That makes you a Nazi!!
> 
> They are just too stupid to see how ridiculous they are acting. There is only ONE ideology they treat in this manner -- Islam.  They do it for no other ideology, yet they turn around and claim they are not Islamist supporters.
> 
> Crazy.
Click to expand...


The only people who criticize Christianity are those on the far right, the ones who call Pope Francis a Commie and worse.  Some evangelicals, however, have brought discredit to J.C. and the Christian ethos with their support for the Republican Party, whose tent has no room except for the few tokens they proudly exploit.


----------



## pismoe

aw , pope is a 'catholic' community organizer type .    He is an illegal alien aider and abettor with the purpose of importing 'illegal alien catholic' into the USA to fill his pews .  There is no reason to treat him with any particular respect or reverance  WCather .


----------



## pismoe

Course i suppose that the 'popes' mission is 'no part of this world' so if he messes up the USA it doesn't really matter as he and his worshippers get ready for their next world eh WCatcher ??


----------



## Wry Catcher

pismoe said:


> aw , pope is a 'catholic' community organizer type .    He is an illegal alien aider and abettor with the purpose of importing 'illegal alien catholic' into the USA to fill his pews .  There is no reason to treat him with any particular respect or reverance  WCather .



Or he is emblematic of Jesus and his message.


----------



## Wry Catcher

pismoe said:


> Course i suppose that the 'popes' mission is 'no part of this world' so if he messes up the USA it doesn't really matter as he and his worshippers get ready for their next world eh WCatcher ??



How do you consider Pope Francis' messages an intent to Mess Up our Country?  Please post anything he has stated which conflict with the Golden Rule, something the current conservative movement rejects in the Gospel of Trump, i.e. hate and fear and Xenophobia?


----------



## pismoe

in your OPINION , I see him practicing liberation theology or being a community organizer and just trying to fill his 'catholic' pews in the USA  with worshipful catholic illegal aliens WCatcher .


----------



## pismoe

he and his catholic church aid and abet illegal aliens from the third world to invade the USA WCatcher .


----------



## pismoe

TRUMP and his deporables and many Protestant Evangelicals preach preservation of the USA and Western world in my experience  WCatcher .


----------



## pismoe

a little news as the 'pope' preaches open borders .  Open borders refers to all the world , just open up them Borders according to the 'popes' and the catholics say , especially the third world 'catholics say --- thats right  ---   WCatcher ,


----------



## pismoe

sorry for the delay but i had to go out and feed the hogs and chickens and pick some Greens for tonights supper   Wrycatcher ,   ---   Shutting out immigrants is not Christian, pope says  ---   but hear is some info on the 'popes' political leanings on importing third worlders into the USA and Western World  WryCatcher .


----------



## JoeB131

Picaro said:


> Yes, it's hilarious; all the deviants and racists and Xian haters here in full support of a nasty political ideology that will be tossing them off of skyscrapers if they take over, Can't get any more clueless than that, but why expect sense from the mentally ill ???



Guy, you wouldn't give a crap about what Muslims believe if they weren't standing on top of a shitload of oil, so cut the crap.  



Dogmaphobe said:


> They are just too stupid to see how ridiculous they are acting. There is only ONE ideology they treat in this manner -- Islam. They do it for no other ideology, yet they turn around and claim they are not Islamist supporters.
> 
> Crazy.



No, guy, crazy is letting the Jews and the Oil companies send your kid back in a body bag because they've convinced you that we really need to stick our nose in their business.  

If you guys were REALLY CONCERNED about their bad behavior, the first country we'd invade and topple the government of is Saudi Arabia, because they were a lot worse in their treatment of women and gays than Iran is, much less Iraq.  

But since the Saudi keep us fixed up on oil like a pusher does his junkie, we tolerate all sorts of bad behavior from them.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Returning Two Pythia Four Doors "*

** Farcical Farsi Flap Jacks **



JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you wouldn't give a crap about what Muslims believe if they weren't standing on top of a shitload of oil, so cut the crap.
> No, guy, crazy is letting the Jews and the Oil companies send your kid back in a body bag because they've convinced you that we really need to stick our nose in their business.
> If you guys were REALLY CONCERNED about their bad behavior, the first country we'd invade and topple the government of is Saudi Arabia, because they were a lot worse in their treatment of women and gays than Iran is, much less Iraq.
> But since the Saudi keep us fixed up on oil like a pusher does his junkie, we tolerate all sorts of bad behavior from them.



Should the geographic region of hejaz be returned to the heshemites ? 

Hejaz means the barrier and it took 700 years of their own jurisprudence to determine its region where al sherif for the quraysh tribe presides . 

The saudi arabia of acquired hejaz through adverse possession by war - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_conquest_of_Hejaz .

To which claim of the lineage from ishmael do the saudis attest - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribes_of_Arabia ?

As advocates for torahnism and qurayshism are brethren lineages ( isaac and ishmael ) of a common patriarch ( abraham ) , it is obvious to any objectifying their own mortality to know where blood lines are is thicker than water lines .

The nomianism from the genetic religions of torahnsism and of qurayshism are bounded with their respective city state regions , israel and hejaz . 

It is true that sunni are mostly arabs , while shia are mostly not arabs , and those racial and sectarian fissures have existed between qurayshism and fictional ishmaelism since en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbasid_Revolution .

Should the farcical farsi send the mullahs back to their arabic master , retrieve their parsi from india , relight the fire temples for en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simurgh - see en.wikipedia.org/wiki/world_egg ? 

Serious consideration needs to be applied in forwarding philosophical discourse on the topics of non nomianism and of non aggression principles . 

All on the left should be publicly challenged to attest as to whether they believe being a en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kafir , or a statistical minority , among fictional ishmaelism voters is something that includes a potential risk to themselves . 

Both the left and right should be more pragmatic about their understanding for the meaning of an after life .


** Hickory Switch Confusing Glitch ** 

It could be agreeable that germanic peoples could have proliferated progeny and abstained from miscegenation while also complying with non aggression principles , but such was no their fate .

Oddly , a large portion of those following torahnism are askenazi , but askenazi are from the lineage of japheth , and yet hits stirs sought to purge a kindred clad based upon a precept for torahnism .

It is unusual circumstances that askenazi were killed by an other clad of japheth called nazis , as well that such individuals would be committed to torahnism though they be rites garnered through shem .

Once an online a poster stated that as ishmael was circumcised it equally entitled his descendants to the covenant of land delineated by musa as isreal , which he expected to include orders of government stipulated by muslims from the qurayn , to which it was replied that , irrespective of entitlement to a land covenant , the 613 mitzvot are stipulated for torahnism and bound with israel , and the sharia of qurayshism is bound with hejaz ( the barrier ) , and neither would the two issue directives about the other . 


** Citations Digress Resource ** 

Links to additional political science treatises located online elsewhere can be cited which apply the means and extremes paradism to relate the meaning of individualism by way of negative wrights by libertarianism versus the meaning of collectivism /\/ statism by way of positive wrights by authoritarianism to investigate negative liberties versus positive liberties in the context of individual liberty .  



> Surah 8:75 - And those who believed after [the initial emigration] and emigrated and fought with you - they are of you. But those of [blood] relationship are more entitled [to inheritance] in the decree of God. Indeed, God is Knowing of all things.



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umayyad_Caliphate


> The Umayyad caliphate was marked both by territorial expansion and by the administrative and cultural problems that such expansion created. Despite some notable exceptions, the Umayyads tended to favor the rights of the old Arab families, and in particular their own, over those of newly converted Muslims (mawali). Therefore, they held to a less universalist conception of Islam than did many of their rivals. As G.R. Hawting has written, "Islam was in fact regarded as the property of the conquering aristocracy."[74]
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbasid_Revolution...
> The Umayyad state is remembered as an Arab-centric state, being run by and for the benefit of those who were ethnically Arab though Muslim in creed.[11][30] The non-Arab Muslims resented their marginal social position and were easily drawn into Abbasid opposition to Umayyad rule.[13][14][26] Arabs dominated the bureaucracy and military, and were housed in fortresses separate from the local population outside of Arabia.[5] Even after converting to Islam, non-Arabs or Mawali could not live in these garrison cities. The non-Arabs were not allowed to work for the government nor could they hold officer positions in the Umayyad military and they still had to pay the jizya tax for non-Muslims.[30][31][32][33] Non-Muslims under Umayyad rule were subject to these same injunctions.[34] Racial intermarriage between Arabs and non Arabs was rare.[6] When it did occur, it was only allowed between an Arab man and a non-Arab woman while non-Arab men were generally not free to marry Arab women.[7]
> 
> Conversion to Islam occurred gradually. If a non-Arab wished to convert to Islam, they not only had to give up their own names but also had to remain a second-class citizen.[12][32] The non-Arab would be "adopted" by an Arab tribe,[33] though they would not actually adopt the tribe's name as that would risk pollution of perceived Arab racial purity. Rather, the non-Arab would take the last name of "freedman of al-(tribe's name)", even if they were not a slave prior to conversion. This essentially meant they were subservient to the tribe who sponsored their conversion.[12][35]


----------



## JoeB131

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Returning Two Pythia Four Doors "*
> 
> ** Farcical Farsi Flap Jacks **



dude, do you suffer from some kind of mental illness... I have you mostly on ignore because your posts are excercises in deciphering crazy.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Actual Identities Of Hazes In Horizons "*

** More Than Meets The Eyes **



JoeB131 said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *" Returning Two Pythia Four Doors "*
> ** Farcical Farsi Flap Jacks **
> 
> 
> 
> dude, do you suffer from some kind of mental illness... I have you mostly on ignore because your posts are exercises in deciphering crazy.
Click to expand...

There is not any congenital mental illness here , although there are compelling fates contributing to anomalies and novelties . 

I am challenged with technology each day that makes little or no sense to me , however i do not dispatch those contributor as crazy just because more investigation on my own part is required to understand the meaning . 

If there is something puzzling , a digress may be required to relate the meaning or intent ; simply inquire .

The terms applied throughout my discourse are chosen from references that are most often well researched .

Keep in mind that sophistry is an art of persuasion not necessarily needing to rely upon convention to convert perceptions of adversaries and corroborators .


----------



## whoisit

What did we expect? Can't think of a more deserving bunch of apathetic schmucks.  Some kind of evil spell going over the whole world.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Remember Ring Weather Should Hue Plea Play "*

** A Round Clock With Squares **


Monk-Eye said:


> *" Returning Two Pythia Four Doors "*
> ** Farcical Farsi Flap Jacks **
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you wouldn't give a crap about what Muslims believe if they weren't standing on top of a shitload of oil, so cut the crap.
> No, guy, crazy is letting the Jews and the Oil companies send your kid back in a body bag because they've convinced you that we really need to stick our nose in their business.
> If you guys were REALLY CONCERNED about their bad behavior, the first country we'd invade and topple the government of is Saudi Arabia, because they were a lot worse in their treatment of women and gays than Iran is, much less Iraq.
> But since the Saudi keep us fixed up on oil like a pusher does his junkie, we tolerate all sorts of bad behavior from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should the geographic region of hejaz be returned to the hashemites ?*
> 
> Hejaz means the barrier and it took 700 years of their own jurisprudence to determine its region where al sherif for the quraysh tribe presides .
> 
> The saudi arabia of acquired hejaz through adverse possession by war - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_conquest_of_Hejaz .
> 
> To which claim of the lineage from ishmael do the saudis attest - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribes_of_Arabia ?
Click to expand...

** Bequeath Quraysh Sue Fee Verses Wail Habit Sail a Fist Nudge **

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hejaz


> _Historically, the Hejaz has always seen itself as separate from the rest of Saudi Arabia.[7] The Hejaz is the most populated region in Saudi Arabia;[8] 35% of all Saudis live there.[9] Hejazi Arabic is the most widely spoken dialect in the region. Saudi Hejazis are of ethnically diverse origins.[10]
> 
> The Hejaz is the most cosmopolitan region in the Arabian Peninsula.[10] *People of Hejaz have the most strongly articulated identity of any regional grouping in Saudi Arabia.* Their place of origin alienates them from the Saudi state, which invokes different narratives of the history of the Arabian Peninsula. Thus, *Hejazis experienced tensions with people of Najd.*[11]
> 
> *In 1916, Sharif Hussein ibn Ali proclaimed himself King of an independent Hejaz, as a result of the McMahon–Hussein Correspondence. The ensuing Arab Revolt overthrew the Ottoman Empire. In 1924, however, Ibn Ali's authority was replaced by that of Ibn Saud of the Najd.*_



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quraysh


> Quraysh is also the name of the 106th Surah of the Qur'an.



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashemites


> The Hashemites (Arabic: الهاشميون‎, Al-Hāshimīyūn; also House of Hashim) are the ruling royal family of Jordan. The House was also the royal family of Syria (1920), Hejaz (1916–1925) and Iraq (1921–1958). *The family belongs to the Dhawu Awn, one of the branches of the Hasanid Sharifs of Mecca – also referred to as Hashemites – who ruled Mecca continuously from the 10th century until its conquest by the House of Saud in 1924.* Their eponymous ancestor is Hashim ibn Abd Manaf, great-grandfather of the Islamic prophet, Muhammad.



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qureshi


> According to the dictionary of American Family Names (Oxford University Pres) it indicates that the *Qureshis are descendants of the Quraish, the leading tribe in Mecca at the time of the birth of the Islamic prophet Muhammad (ad 570); Muhammad's mother was a member of it.* The Quraish at first opposed Muhammad’s teachings and are said to have persecuted him and his followers, but by the time of his death they had begun to convert to the new faith and played an important role in bringing Arabia under the banner of Islam.[3]
> 
> There would be more Qureshis in Sindh because the Arabs settled down and married local women. The first form of contact between the Arab people and modern-day Pakistan originally came in 711 to Sindh.[4]
> 
> *They are entirely Sunni Muslims, and are fairly orthodox.* They were one of the earliest groups to shift towards the Deobandi sect. [5]



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sufism

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makram_Mustafa_Queis


> Makram Mustafa Queisi (born March 31, 1970 in Amman) is a Jordanian diplomat, who is currently serving as the *Ambassador of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan to France, Portugal, the Holy See and Permanent Delegationto UNESCO.*


----------



## JoeB131

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Remember Ring Weather Should Hue Plea Play "*
> 
> ** A Round Clock With Squares **
> 
> 
> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *" Returning Two Pythia Four Doors "
> * Farcical Farsi Flap Jacks **
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you wouldn't give a crap about what Muslims believe if they weren't standing on top of a shitload of oil, so cut the crap.
> No, guy, crazy is letting the Jews and the Oil companies send your kid back in a body bag because they've convinced you that we really need to stick our nose in their business.
> If you guys were REALLY CONCERNED about their bad behavior, the first country we'd invade and topple the government of is Saudi Arabia, because they were a lot worse in their treatment of women and gays than Iran is, much less Iraq.
> But since the Saudi keep us fixed up on oil like a pusher does his junkie, we tolerate all sorts of bad behavior from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should the geographic region of hejaz be returned to the hashemites ?*
> 
> Hejaz means the barrier and it took 700 years of their own jurisprudence to determine its region where al sherif for the quraysh tribe presides .
> 
> The saudi arabia of acquired hejaz through adverse possession by war - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_conquest_of_Hejaz .
> 
> To which claim of the lineage from ishmael do the saudis attest - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribes_of_Arabia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ** Bequeath Quraysh Sue Fee Verses Wail Habit Sail a Fist Nudge **
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hejaz
> 
> 
> 
> _Historically, the Hejaz has always seen itself as separate from the rest of Saudi Arabia.[7] The Hejaz is the most populated region in Saudi Arabia;[8] 35% of all Saudis live there.[9] Hejazi Arabic is the most widely spoken dialect in the region. Saudi Hejazis are of ethnically diverse origins.[10]
> 
> The Hejaz is the most cosmopolitan region in the Arabian Peninsula.[10] *People of Hejaz have the most strongly articulated identity of any regional grouping in Saudi Arabia.* Their place of origin alienates them from the Saudi state, which invokes different narratives of the history of the Arabian Peninsula. Thus, *Hejazis experienced tensions with people of Najd.*[11]
> 
> *In 1916, Sharif Hussein ibn Ali proclaimed himself King of an independent Hejaz, as a result of the McMahon–Hussein Correspondence. The ensuing Arab Revolt overthrew the Ottoman Empire. In 1924, however, Ibn Ali's authority was replaced by that of Ibn Saud of the Najd.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quraysh
> 
> 
> 
> Quraysh is also the name of the 106th Surah of the Qur'an.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashemites
> 
> 
> 
> The Hashemites (Arabic: الهاشميون‎, Al-Hāshimīyūn; also House of Hashim) are the ruling royal family of Jordan. The House was also the royal family of Syria (1920), Hejaz (1916–1925) and Iraq (1921–1958). *The family belongs to the Dhawu Awn, one of the branches of the Hasanid Sharifs of Mecca – also referred to as Hashemites – who ruled Mecca continuously from the 10th century until its conquest by the House of Saud in 1924.* Their eponymous ancestor is Hashim ibn Abd Manaf, great-grandfather of the Islamic prophet, Muhammad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qureshi
> 
> 
> 
> According to the dictionary of American Family Names (Oxford University Pres) it indicates that the *Qureshis are descendants of the Quraish, the leading tribe in Mecca at the time of the birth of the Islamic prophet Muhammad (ad 570); Muhammad's mother was a member of it.* The Quraish at first opposed Muhammad’s teachings and are said to have persecuted him and his followers, but by the time of his death they had begun to convert to the new faith and played an important role in bringing Arabia under the banner of Islam.[3]
> 
> There would be more Qureshis in Sindh because the Arabs settled down and married local women. The first form of contact between the Arab people and modern-day Pakistan originally came in 711 to Sindh.[4]
> 
> *They are entirely Sunni Muslims, and are fairly orthodox.* They were one of the earliest groups to shift towards the Deobandi sect. [5]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sufism
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makram_Mustafa_Queis
> 
> 
> 
> Makram Mustafa Queisi (born March 31, 1970 in Amman) is a Jordanian diplomat, who is currently serving as the *Ambassador of the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan to France, Portugal, the Holy See and Permanent Delegationto UNESCO.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Okay, buddy, you need to tell the nice doctor you are off your medications... 

You are starting to make the Unabomber sound rational.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Pearl Divers Cast Before Swine "*

** Opened Trap Blow Hole **


JoeB131 said:


> Okay, buddy, you need to tell the nice doctor you are off your medications...
> You are starting to make the Unabomber sound rational.



You suggested that a lack of concern for the saudis was hypocrisy , because of oil companies , that the likes of PNAC were grounds to dismiss contention against importing voting blocks , whose expectations are inclined for an ethic of hisbah in elected political leaders , whose preconceptions for public policy include democracy as tyranny by majority , even as tyranny by minority , to implement a nomian legalism extant of hejaz , hence fictional ishmaelism , hence not qurayshism . 

How interesting had saudi monarchy been razed after 9/11 , because of their association with its orchestration , because they have funded 90% of  a fundamentalist expanse , by spending 100s of billions , and had reign over hejaz been returned to al sherif , to the hashemites , to the quraysh ?

An err ran end boy bush whacker foo barred up eye rack by betraying the providence of faith from us founders to demand that  a style of us first amendment be implemented in the iraq constitution - post us iraq invasion , when opportunity for demand was available ! , as had been voiced as a criteria for notice ! , a fore warning ! ! 

*It is currently a requirement in iraq to register ones religion with the state , where i slam maintains supremacy , stipulating one directional conversion and preferential treatment by virtue of membership in theocratic law ! ! ! ! !  

There are enough of such individuals satisfying their own conceptions of control over the world , it is unnecessary to compromise the incumbency of american voter representation with debase nomian perceptions .*

The clueless reich have a love hate relationship with us first amendment and were are too squeamish to stipulate it is a criteria , whether public or private , that it be expected of allies .  

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_for_the_New_American_Century 


> Of the twenty-five people who signed PNAC's founding statement of principles, ten went on to serve in the administration of U.S. President George W. Bush, including Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, and Paul Wolfowitz.[8][9][10][11] Observers such as Irwin Stelzer and Dave Grondin have *suggested that the PNAC played a key role in shaping the foreign policy of the Bush Administration, particularly in building support for the Iraq War.[12][13][14][15]*
> 
> *Written before the September 11 attacks, and during political debates of the War in Iraq, a section of Rebuilding America's Defenses entitled "Creating Tomorrow's Dominant Force" became the subject of considerable controversy:*] "Further, *the process of transformation, even if it brings revolutionary change, is likely to be a long one, absent some catastrophic and catalyzing event – like a new Pearl Harbor."[45]* Journalist John Pilger pointed to this passage when he argued that Bush administration had used the events of September 11 as an opportunity to capitalize on long-desired plans.[48]



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hisbah


> Hisbah (Arabic: حسبة‎‎ ḥisbah) is an Islamic doctrine which means "accountability".[1] *Hisbah is the divinely-sanctioned duty of the ruler (government) to intervene and coercively "enjoining good and forbidding wrong" in order to keep everything in order according to sharia (Islamic law).[2]* The doctrine is based on an expression from the Quran (.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enjoining_good_and_forbidding_wrong )[1][3] Some Salafists suggest that it is the sacred duty of all Muslims, not just rulers.[2]



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Najd


> *During the Islamic Prophet Muhammad's era, Muhammad carried out military expeditions in the area. The first was the Nejd Caravan Raid against the Quraysh, which took place in 624.* The *Meccans* led by Safwan ibn Umayyah, *who lived on trade, left in summer for Syria for their seasonal trade business. After Muhammad received intelligence about the Caravan's route, Muhammad ordered Zayd ibn Haritha to go after the Caravan, and they successfully raided it and captured 100,000 dirhams worth of booty.[4][5]*
> 
> *The Invasion of Nejd, happened in Rabi‘ Ath-Thani or Jumada Al-Ula, 4 AH (i.e. in October AD 625).[5]
> 
> Muhammad led his fighters to Nejd to scare off some tribes he believed had suspicious intentions.[6] Some scholars say the Expedition of Dhat al-Riqa took place in Nejd as part of this invasion.[6]*



** September 11 2001 09/11/1 According To The Qurayn **


> _Surah 9:111. Indeed, God has purchased from the believers their lives and their properties [in exchange] for that they will have Paradise. *They fight in the cause of God, so they kill and are killed.* [It is] a true promise [binding] upon Him in the Torah and the Gospel and the Qur’ān. And who is truer to his covenant than God? So rejoice in your transaction which you have contracted. And it is that which is the great attainment._



** Oh My Information **

In case you had not noticed , names of groups and individuals are skewed for caricature , most often for pun , for disingenuous jest , or flattering fancy , or abject obfuscation .   

mu ham mad - 
mu sa - musa - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moses_in_Islam
is sa - isa - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_in_Islam
sue fee - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sufism
wail habit - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahhabism
sail a fist - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salafi_movement
hi jab - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hijab 
i slam - qurayshism ( inside of hejaz ) , fictional ishmaelism ( outside of hejaz ) en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam
nudge - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Najd
his bah - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hisbah
turn key - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkey
tay yip yap ear dog again -  tayyip eardogan - en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recep_Tayyip_Erdoğan - Surah 9:61  And among them are those who abuse the Prophet and say, “He is an ear.”

** Natural Freedom Self Determination Tribal Skirmish Pyre Rites **

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brigandage


> *Brigandage is the life and practice of highway robbery and plunder.[1] It is practiced by a brigand, a person who usually lives in a gang and lives by pillage and robbery.[2]*
> 
> *The brigand is an outlaw who conducts warfare after the manner of an irregular or partisan soldier by skirmishes and surprises, who makes the war support itself by plunder, by extortion, by capturing prisoners and holding them to ransom, who enforces his demands by violence, and kills the prisoners who cannot pay.[3][4]*


----------



## JoeB131

Monk-Eye said:


> You suggested that a lack of concern for the saudis was hypocrisy , because of oil companies , that the likes of PNAC were grounds to dismiss contention against importing voting blocks , whose expectations are inclined for an ethic of hisbah in elected political leaders , whose preconceptions for public policy include democracy as tyranny by majority , even as tyranny by minority , to implement a nomian legalism extant of hejaz , hence fictional ishmaelism , hence not qurayshism .



Okay, buddy, first, that was a long run on sentence. A key to good writing is to write as though you are being paid by the point and penalized by the word.  

Here's the reason why the Saudis have us by the short and curlies.... Because 44 years after the first oil crisis, we did not develop a national policy to get ourselves off our addiction to petroleum. In fact, we doubled and tripled down.  

The rest of your batshit crazy is not even worth my time to read.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Numbers Votes Public Policy Discriminating Between Successful And Unsuccessful Outcomes "*

** Watt Ever **



JoeB131 said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You suggested : 1)  that a lack of concern for the saudis was hypocrisy - because of oil companies ; 2)  that the likes of PNAC were grounds to dismiss contention against importing voting blocks whose expectations are inclined for an ethic of hisbah for elected political leaders , whose preconceptions for public policy include democracy as tyranny by majority , even as tyranny by minority , rather than proffering individual liberty to implement a nomian legalism extant of hejaz , hence fictional ishmaelism , hence not qurayshism .
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, buddy, first, that was a long run on sentence. A key to good writing is to write as though you are being paid by the point and penalized by the word.
Click to expand...

Grammar does count ; constructing a well formed sentence that is also a cogent sentence are acceptable standards , and less is more and who cares here comes the whole damned sink are constrained by opportunity and whim of indifference . 


**  Money Talks But Non Aggression Principles Stalks **


JoeB131 said:


> Here's the reason why the Saudis have us by the short and curlies.... Because 44 years after the first oil crisis, we did not develop a national policy to get ourselves off our addiction to petroleum. In fact, we doubled and tripled down.


What does intimidation of us policy maker  have to do with demanding informed consent that genetic religion of qurayshism does not apply outside of he jaz , just as the genetic religion of torahnism does not apply outside of is ra el , and just as the nomianism of fictional ishmaelism is debase to assert that qurayshism applies outside of hejaz ?  

What are your alternative proposals to approach or for propaganda to diffuse myopic ravings of mass hysteria for a uniform fetish for satiating the anxiety about ones own mortality ? 


** Opportunities From Do It Your Self **

A return to  some form of en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_School_(economics) ,  to some form of en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_economy , to some form of en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neomercantilism , is clearly an act of en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utilitarianism , as authoritarian collectivists vie for state management ( statism ) , as libertarian individualists vie for autonomy from government and reject a collective commitment to other individuals - except by elective choice - as if social infrastructure does not represent a codependent condition for their own well being  .

A commitment for 10 - 15% of federal budget for research and development to nurture growth in proficiency of domestic industries and citizen productivity is a relevant topic .

That government does not reserve Fannie May capital for lower interest rates on loans to students seeking higher education , rather feeds them to banksters who begin collecting interest at +8% from the first year , which is harrowing usury .


** Playing Hiding Seek **


JoeB131 said:


> The rest of your batshit crazy is not even worth my time to read.


Try not to relish in your vanity , as my words are written with an indifference for whether you believe them relevant or even dependent upon your validation , or sanction , as the statements are meant to be informative and not all may find them compelling , though they very much are .


----------



## JoeB131

Monk-Eye said:


> Grammar does count ; constructing a well formed sentence that is also a cogent sentence are acceptable standards , and less is more and who cares here comes the whole damned sink are constrained by opportunity and whim of indifference .



so let me know when you can write a sentence that doesn't sound like it came off a crazy person's manifesto, 'kay....


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Whose Clinging Away Wing "*

** Spectator Mania Peculiarities **



JoeB131 said:


> so let me know when you can write a sentence that doesn't sound like it came off a crazy person's manifesto, 'kay....


Perhaps your capacity to extract pertinent challenges to this discourse implicates an impotence . 

There sets vicious incompetence with the hostility of an old geezer whimpering for anyone , no no one , to attend to its pugnacious lamentations , feigning , wanting validation of feelings , of  significance however vicarious , clawing for relevance , snide in hum drum pride , expecting with self pity that all others be placed below thee .

Of all that has been written in crystal clear dictum and to the level of a loathsome critic , a grammar nazi , a constipated instructor issuing one letter grade demerit for every faux pas , after which nothing is read onto the next adolescent drivel .

Fact is that cowering to challenge pernicious adherents pursuant for supremacy through pluralist systems , that cowering to challenge overt citations in creed to instantiate violence against non believers that is not simply self defense , such sheep of weakness equally facilitate both the despicable and the mundane that is fictional ishmaelism . 

** Fight Or Flight  Promulgates Shaded Child ** 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_fallacy


> *Argument from fallacy is the formal fallacy of analyzing an argument and inferring that, since it contains a fallacy, its conclusion must be false.[1]* It is also called argument to logic (argumentum ad logicam), the fallacy fallacy,[2] the fallacist's fallacy,[3] and the bad reasons fallacy.[4]
> 
> Fallacious arguments can arrive at true conclusions, so this is an informal fallacy of relevance.[5]


----------



## JoeB131

Monk-Eye said:


> Perhaps your capacity to extract pertinent challenges to this discourse implicates an impotence .



No, maybe you are just a crazy person....  I think I'm the only one paying any attention to you at this point. 

Honestly, if a shrink saw your writing, they'd probably have you committed.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Wiggly Wisp Wagging Wacky Wish "*

** Political Dissident Laughing Heartily **



JoeB131 said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your capacity to extract pertinent challenges to this discourse implicates an impotence .
> 
> 
> 
> No, maybe you are just a crazy person....  I think I'm the only one paying any attention to you at this point.
> Honestly, if a shrink saw your writing, they'd probably have you committed.
Click to expand...

Eventually it will be clear to see that reiteration of the point is a simplistic solution .

An apathetistic basis upon which to evaluate creed is by non aggression principles that entitles individuals to self defense against such acts committed by other individuals , specifically against threats for , or acts of , illegitimate aggression against their self ownership or self determination .

A difference between religion and creed does not exist in that respect , and there is not a religious exception to violate non aggression principles , no matter which diversion is introduced , in otherwise - see antinomianism . 

If tenets of creed violate non aggression principles , then there is no distraction any can offer to deny subjects of that illegitimate aggression from invoking self defense .

If you disagree with that , let me know , because the next step is to determine whether the tenets of creed within fictional ishmaelism violate non aggression principles and to determine which privileges one is entitled to as self defense .

Those who understand the challenge will offer some expertise , whether for or against , either way , that is the criteria for determining the score .

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYajHZ4QUVM


----------



## JoeB131

Monk-Eye said:


> Eventually it will be clear to see that reiteration of the point is a simplistic solution .
> 
> An apathetistic basis upon which to evaluate creed is by non aggression principles that entitles individuals to self defense against such acts committed by other individuals , specifically against threats for , or acts of , illegitimate aggression against their self ownership or self determination .



Just because you strung a bunch of big words together doesn't make you smart, buddy...


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Loose Screws "*



Syriusly said:


> It is odd really- the writer of the OP started this thread another of the typical religious hate mongery of the far right- you know sort of like they used to do this:View attachment 196745
> But what he and the far right really just can't see is this is the American dream in action. Yes- many of these Muslims(though certainly not all) come from Muslim countries where religious freedoms are curtailed and corruption is rife and many freedoms are restricted- but they came here- and like other immigrants before them- they are choosing to participate in our Democratic system- *because they want to be here- rather than where they came from.*


** Selling Sky Pie Sniffing ** 

None wants to live in a shit hole , en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow's_hierarchy_of_needs .

Does your point investigate whether the consequence of such social tragedies are or are not a result of arcane and pathological political science precedence designed to overcome sun stroke ?

In deed , were there not a distinction between nomianism and non nomianism , how would recidivism to such dysfunction be mitigated abroad ?



Syriusly said:


> They should be applauded for wanting to be part of our great country(and it has never stopped being great)- instead stooping to the tired old religious bigotry of the past.
> susanlynnmeyer.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/89415.jpg


** Arguing A Bout Big Got Tree With A 1400 Year Old Totalitarian Sectarian Supremacist Ideology **

Do you have an inkling for expectations included for missionaries of a religion that is proselytizing absolution from mortality ?

So which percentage of the 1.4 million annual permanent immigrants are lauding democracy for its tyranny by majority ? 

Which migrants expect to invoke a nomian creed with tenets to violate non aggression principles ?

Does power of the ballot box to set public policy by most populous consensus mean anything ?


----------



## Syriusly

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Loose Screws "*
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is odd really- the writer of the OP started this thread another of the typical religious hate mongery of the far right- you know sort of like they used to do this:View attachment 196745
> But what he and the far right really just can't see is this is the American dream in action. Yes- many of these Muslims(though certainly not all) come from Muslim countries where religious freedoms are curtailed and corruption is rife and many freedoms are restricted- but they came here- and like other immigrants before them- they are choosing to participate in our Democratic system- *because they want to be here- rather than where they came from.*
> 
> 
> 
> ** Selling Sky Pie Sniffing **
> 
> None wants to live in a shit hole , en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslow's_hierarchy_of_needs .
> 
> Does your point investigate whether the consequence of such social tragedies are or are not a result of arcane and pathological political science precedence designed to overcome sun stroke ?
> 
> In deed , were there not a distinction between nomianism and non nomianism , how would recidivism to such dysfunction be mitigated abroad ?
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should be applauded for wanting to be part of our great country(and it has never stopped being great)- instead stooping to the tired old religious bigotry of the past.
> susanlynnmeyer.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/89415.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ** Arguing A Bout Big Got Tree With A 1400 Year Old Totalitarian Sectarian Supremacist Ideology **
> 
> Do you have an inkling for expectations included for missionaries of a religion that is proselytizing absolution from mortality ?
> 
> So which percentage of the 1.4 million annual permanent immigrants are lauding democracy for its tyranny by majority ?
> 
> Which migrants expect to invoke a nomian creed with tenets to violate non aggression principles ?
> 
> Does power of the ballot box to set public policy by most populous consensus mean anything ?
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

Coyote said:


> Good grief.  Anybody remember when the right had it's panties in a twist over electing CATHOLICS to office?  Claims about loyalty to Pope over country?
> 
> Some things never change.


Havent seen any Catholics with a doctrine like this >>


_The process of settlement [of Islam in the United States] is a "Civilization-Jihadist" process with all that the word means. The Ikhwan [Muslim Brotherhood in North America] must understand that all their work in America is a kind of *grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within* and "sabotaging" their miserable house by their hands, and the hands of the believers *so that it is eliminated, and Allah's religion is made victorious over all religions."*_

Mohamed Akram_, "An Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America" _May 22, 1991, Government Exhibit 003-0085, United States vs. Holy Land Foundation, et al. 7 (21). 

Or having done things like this >>


----------



## miketx

The sooner the war these regressive bastards want starts, the better.


----------

